#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-05
<AskUbuntu> usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene exited with code 255 error in Ubuntu QT SDK | http://askubuntu.com/q/328768
<mihir_> popey: Hey
<mihir_> popey:  could you please test this merge proposal on device? https://code.launchpad.net/~ravirdv/ubuntu-calculator-app/calculator_label_width_fix/+merge/178497
<mihir_> mhall119: Hey , Good Morning !!
<mihir_> mhall119:  Do you have device to test?
<dpm> good morning all
<mihir_> Good morning :)
<oSoMoN> good morning dpm
<dpm> morning mihir_, morning oSoMoN :)
<dpm> hey mihir_, last time we spoke before my holidays you were trying to get involved in core apps. Have you had the chance to look more into it?
<mihir_> dpm: yeah i have started in Calculator app
<dpm> excellent!
<mihir_> dpm:  I am awaiting for one confimration for bug from design team to get it resoleved once it has been confirm I can work on that
<dpm> mihir_, which bug is it? I can perhaps help
<mihir_> Bug :- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1203267
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203267 in Ubuntu UX "The equal sign is placed under the result" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> mihir_, thanks. I'll talk to the design team once they're up in about 1h
<mihir_> Sure :) and as i had talk with popey . he told me that we should remove (=) equal sign from the result as it is not there in our wireframes :)
<mihir_> dpm:  do you have device to test ?
<dpm> mihir_, I do, but I need to update it and I'm not sure I'll be able today with my mobile broadband connection
<mihir_> okay no problem :) I'll wait for someone to test one MR  , before approving it :)
<dpm> mihir_, I'd suggest to go ahead and propose the merge request rather than waiting.
<dpm> this way people can test it and review it already
<dholbach> good morning
<WebbyIT> Hi dpm, welcome back :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, when you have time, can you help me with https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/language_support_city_search/+merge/175464 ?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ping
<dpm> hey WebbyIT :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, done
<WebbyIT> dpm, thanks!
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/qtcamera-flash-reset/+merge/178508
<nerochiaro> gusch: yes, flashing my phone to latest then I'll be on it
<nerochiaro> gusch: looking at the code already
<gusch> nerochiaro: cool thx
<oSoMoN> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> oSoMoN: it seems that the IMA rework will cause some behavioral changes, which will be close to the MouseArea's behavior...
<oSoMoN> zsombi: what are those changes?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: like event propagation for instance happens only if you say event.accepted = false in pressed() and clicked() signals
<oSoMoN> zsombi: sounds good to me
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ok :)
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I'm still working on it, I have few test cases broken still, but hopefully today I'll be able to fix those, so we can test it
<zsombi> oSoMoN: do you have many places where you propagate events?
<oSoMoN> zsombi: excellent, once you have a MR out I’ll test it
<oSoMoN> zsombi: only one atm
<zsombi> oSoMoN: good... however I think we will have few places in SDK where we need to check this thing, like for instance in toolbar handling... and notepad may also have some issues in case they use event propagation... let's see :)
<oSoMoN> yes
<tsdgeos> do we have plural handling built into i18n.tr() ?
<tsdgeos> we do
<timp> tsdgeos: yes, but apparently you need to add a .arg(..) that is not documented, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1184810
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1184810 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[i18n] Plural form does not work as documented" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> timp: really? that's bad :D
<mihir_> dpm:  any ways to get keyboard on machine simulator ?
<dpm> mihir_, I don't know, sorry :/
<nerochiaro> gusch: i'm trying your script to run jenkins test artifacts on the device, but in my case it seems to upload everything to the deveice but never actually run the tests. anything you can suggest ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: did you run it with the "-s" option?
<nerochiaro> gusch: yes, i tried that too
<nerochiaro> gusch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5950429/
<gusch> nerochiaro: hmmm - can you run "phablet-test-run -p camera-app-autopilot camera_app"?
<gusch> nerochiaro: ah - the problem is, that it only works for the apps (and their autopilot tests)
<gusch> nerochiaro: qtubuntu-camera does not have autopilot test
<gusch> nerochiaro: you should run the camera-app tests (use my the command above)
<nerochiaro> gusch: got it
<gusch> nerochiaro: hmmm - and the script should be smart enough to catch such cases - but it's only a hack ;)
<nerochiaro> gusch: it's ok, i wasn't thinking enough when i ran it on that branch :)
<weblife> How to for Ubunto: Node.js / MongoDB setup to program to cloud with Juju: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2GrIUlxOcs&feature=share&list=PLCTh_XwrphiKQHpqSG8mz_74U0_nrGxar
<weblife> lol, ubunto. you know thats a typo I hope
<nerochiaro> gusch: i am trying your MR for the qtubuntu-camera plugin together with the latest camera-app (from phablet-flash --pending) and i still see the same issue when i enable video recording torch then switch to front camera
<gusch> nerochiaro: hmmm - maybe I adapted the camer-ui as well last week let me check
<gusch> nerochiaro: works fine for me -what exact steps are you using to reproduce that issue?
<nerochiaro> gusch: switch to video recording, activate torch, switch to front camera, (torch will turn off), switch back to photo capture, click on flash button, flash modes will not cycle anymore
<gusch> nerochiaro: so you are still using the fron camera?
<gusch> nerochiaro: so you are still using the front camera?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Traffic Light Day! :-D
<timp> JamesTait: Good morning. Do you happen to know who came up with a Traffic Light Day, and *why*? :)
<nik90> dpm: Hi, you are back :)
<JamesTait> timp, although there's a reference to a traffic light day in May, I'm going to ignore that and claim credit for celebrating the installation of the world's first electric traffic signal on this day in 1914. :)
<dpm> hey nik90 :)
<dpm> I am indeed
<nik90> dpm: How was your vacation?
<dpm> tiring :)
<nik90> hehe
<dpm> not really a vacation, I've moved countries
<dpm> so I took the time to do all the move
<dpm> so now I need holidays to recover from my "holidays" ;)
<nik90> ah, so where are you currently moved to?
<dpm> to Germany
<dpm> Stuttgart
<nik90> ooh closer :)
<timp> JamesTait: :)
<gusch> nerochiaro: so you are still using the front camera when you try to switch the flash?
<dpm> nik90, were are you based? Was it somewhere in the Netherlands?
<nik90> yeah Delft, Netherlands
<dpm> cool :)
<nik90> dpm: do we need the autopilot ppa on suacy?
<nik90> oops meant to ask baloons
<nik90> balloons: do we need the autopilot ppa on saucy?
<dpm> nik90, I'm not sure, best to ask balloons when he's around or perhaps om26er
<WebbyIT> dpm, do you know that nik90 became an Ubuntu Member? :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: hi :) Good Morning
<dpm> WebbyIT, I wrote a testimonial for him, as he very much deserved it, but I didn't know it had already happened. Congrats nik90!!!
<nik90> dpm: thnx. I just got it a few days back. You were on holiday
<dpm> nice!
<WebbyIT> hi nik90 :) Following dpm suggestions I improved https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-clock-app/language_support_city_search/+merge/175464
<WebbyIT> dpm, absolutely!
<nik90> WebbyIT: Does the online API provide good results when used in other languages?
<nik90> WebbyIT: Also what happens when the system returns a language code not present in the online API?
<nik90> For instance if there is a language used by a user but which is not available in the online api
<WebbyIT> nik90, I tring only with italian and it's work... if there is no language it uses the toponym Name
<nik90> WebbyIT: ah ok. So it does fallback to something useful. That's nice
<mihir_> dpm: I am getting this error while pushing MR bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/RemovedOnclick": no supported schemes
<mihir_> any idea?
<WebbyIT> nik90, but there is a problem: country name is not transable (eg, London, United Kingdom in Italian is Londra, United Kingdom, but has to be Londra, Regno Unito)
<dpm> mihir_, can you paste the command line you used to push?
<mihir_> dpm: bzr push lp:~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/RemovedOnclick/
<nik90> WebbyIT: ah. let me check the online api
<WebbyIT> nik90, http://api.geonames.org/search?q=londra&maxRows=5&username=krnekhelesh&style=full no way :-/
<dpm> mihir_, are you also getting this message by any chance? ->
<dpm> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<dpm> write to Launchpad or access private data. See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<nik90> WebbyIT: yeah it seems they only provide translations for the city name
<nik90> WebbyIT: it would look really wierd if the country name was in english while the city name is translated
<nik90> WebbyIT: that said, in current phones, are the city names translated?
<mihir_> dpm:  resolved thanks. my mistake forgot to login in bzr launchpad
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<mihir_> I forgot to  setup in my new machine
<mihir_> can you help me to review that ?
<dpm> no worries, glad it's sorted :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, let's me check
<dpm> mihir_, sure, have you sent the merge proposal?
<WebbyIT> nik90, yes, on Android world city are in Italian
<nik90> WebbyIT: okay. In that case, I will create a forum post in the online API website asking if this can be done or if that feature can be added soon.
<WebbyIT> nik90, looks good.. I have shared a photo on G+ with you with italian translation, FYI
<mihir_> dpm:  yes done :)
<mihir_> dpm: here is the bug link :- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207685
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207685 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Tapping a number pastes it each time you tap" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> WebbyIT: okay. It seems we have the same phone :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, \o/
<mihir_> dpm: let me know if I have misunderstood bug :)
<AskUbuntu> Glade, quickly and changing an image with code | http://askubuntu.com/q/328836
<dpm> mihir_, reviewed and commented, thanks!
<WebbyIT> mihir_, dpm that's not the way: the result has to be paste only once
<WebbyIT> Uops, dpm was faster than me :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, that's exactly the comment I added in my review. Good to see we're thinking alike :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, I need your help to understand how we work with design team :) In this bug I asked a clarification, now the bug for UX is mark as fix commited, but I don't understand what I've to do
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207679
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207679 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Pencils appear before calculations are made" [Undecided,In progress]
 * dpm looks
<dpm> WebbyIT, let me see if I can get Christina on this channel
<WebbyIT> thanks dpm
 * nik90 would like to know how it works as well
<nik90> WebbyIT: Nice question!
<zsombi1> oSoMoN: Huston, we have a problem! The event propagation is an internal feature of the MouseArea and it only considers QQuickMouseAreas. This means that we can only handle proper event propagation if we derive from QQuickMouseArea. And that one is not so trivial :(
<oSoMoN> zsombi: why not? QQuickMouseArea inherits from QQuickItem itself, right?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: yes, and overriding contains() invokable would be enough... it's the composedEventPropagation that causes problems
<zsombi> oSoMoN: if you check QQuickMouseArea implementation, you will see the propagate() and propagateHelper() methods whiuch actually do the job. No matter what I do, I cannot do proper propagation without that... but the main issue is to extend QQuickMouseArea
<zsombi> oSoMoN: so far we had IMA derived from QQUickItem overriding the contains() method and filtering app events. But that's not good and implementing IMA just based on QQUickItem's mouse handling does not propagate the composed events properly :(
<zsombi> oSoMoN: so clicked does not pass through :(
<oSoMoN> zsombi: and can’t we simply implement IMA with two MAs, on that covers the surface of the view, and one on top that covers the item and swallows mouse events, preventing them from being propagated to the "IMA" ?
<oSoMoN> as a benefit, that would be a pure QML solution
<nik90> timp: ping
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I was thinking on that too. The one covering the exclusion area (not the sensing) needs to pass through the mouse events, so a MouseArea from that hole shoudl be able to get mouse events...
<nerochiaro> gusch: sorry, the electricity in the building started being very sketchy, and I found out they were doing some maintenance. should be over now. I might have missed some message from you, last i saw was you asking if I am still using the front camera: basically when i switch to front camera (screen side) the torch turns off but then no matter what i do i the button that controls torch/flash can't be operated anymore
<nerochiaro> (regardless if i change recording mode or camera)
<oSoMoN> zsombi: unless we ensure it is always behind the associated contents in the exclusion area
<zsombi> oSoMoN: there is a QML solution which uses 4 MAs, but that is a bit resource eating too.
<oSoMoN> zsombi: yeah, I don’t like this solution either
<zsombi> oSoMoN: the one we have now is nicer as we have one component doing the job
<gusch> nerochiaro: even after switching back to the back camera?
<nik90> dpm: are any of the designers on irc? I am unable to find ckpringle, mehow or christina
<oSoMoN> zsombi: an implementation with only 2 MAs should be acceptable, don’t you think?
<dpm> nik90, they're not. I'm trying to get them in here
<nerochiaro> gusch: ah, you're right, if i switch back it works again. i think the issue is that the screen side camera has no light/flash support and the icon should be greyed out, but isn't.
<zsombi> oSoMoN: yes, if we can pass the events through the hole properly
<dpm> nik90, also Calum left Canonical last week to seek new opportunities in another job at a design agency
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I'll keep trying to get QQuickMouseArea derivate, and if it does the job, then we're pretty much done with it. Unless every touch event is really converted onto a mouse event
<nik90> dpm: wat. that's too bad
<timp> nik90: pong
<dpm> nik90, yeah, that's what I told him too :/
<oSoMoN> zsombi: but how about ensuring that the MA is below the content, you don’t need to pass events through anymore
<nik90> timp: I found a bug because of a recent update to the tab headers.
<nik90> timp: Let me grab a screenie for you
<timp> nik90: ok
<zsombi> oSoMoN: what do you mean?
<timp> nik90: please also report it on http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<nik90> timp: http://imgur.com/0gn6hy3
<nik90> timp: sure
<gusch> nerochiaro: yep - so I'd say it works - but the app needs to hande the "no flash"-case https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1124572
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1124572 in camera-app "[camera] the n7 has no flash but the torch toggle is still enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> timp: The tab header is colliding with the pagestack header
<gusch> nerochiaro: but the hybris and plugin needs some work for that as well (working on that)
<christina> hi dpm
<oSoMoN> zsombi: take the case of a popover, you want to ensure that mouse events go to whatever contents is inside the popover, right? well if the MA that blocks events from going to the IMA is below that content, then you don’t have to deal with passing events through anymore, the z-order handles it automatically for you
<dpm> hey christina, thanks for joining!
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, and after the plugin tells me if the camera is supported or not please reassign the bug to me so i'll have the UI handle it properly
<dpm> christina, WebbyIT, from the calculator team had a question about bug 1207679 - it seems it's been marked as fix committed without further comment
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207679 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Pencils appear before calculations are made" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207679
<timp> nik90: how did you structure your code? similar to the pagestack+tabs example on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-tabs.html ?
<timp> (it is a new example)
<WebbyIT> hi christina, thanks for your availability. I don't understand if have I to delete both pencil or only one which refers to calc
<nik90> timp: looking at it now to check
<nik90> timp: I have structures it as shown in the examples
<christina> ubot2`, i will take a look now
<ubot2`> christina: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nik90> timp: so mainview -> pagestack -> tabs -> pages
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I see... yes, in that case it is OK to use that. However this is one use case and in most of the cases the MA covering the hole should not even be used... so in that sense we could simply have one MA covering the sensingArea and one which is "alive" only when needed. But then we're almost there where we have one custom MA, which is what I'm trying to do now :) Let me try this prior we go with this approach
<christina> dpm, WebbyIT, i will take a look now
<dpm> great, thanks
<timp> nik90: the example code works fine for me with qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin version 0.1.46+13.10.20130731-0ubuntu1
<mihir_> christina: Need help on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1203267
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203267 in Ubuntu UX "[Calculator] The equal sign is placed under the result" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> timp: yeah I just tried it as well on my comp
<timp> nik90: can you check your version, and see if the example code works for you?
<timp> nik90: ok, it works?
<nik90> timp: the example works
<timp> nik90: do you have a simple version of your code where it doesn't work well?
<nik90> timp: will try to make it simple and then show you
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'll do once, hybris and plugin are done
<gusch> nerochiaro: although - you can already do the UI part (and query for the supported modes)
<christina> mihir_, yep looking now
<timp> nik90: great, thanks
<timp> nik90: when you create a bug report, can you attach the code there? Full code please including imports so I can run it directly
<oSoMoN> zsombi: ok, please keep me posted
<zsombi> oSoMoN: will do
<zsombi> oSoMoN: hehe :)
<nik90> timp: yes
<mihir_> i am leaving will be back after some time :) thank you :)
<zsombi> oSoMoN: that's the new interface :) https://pastebin.canonical.com/95423/ The API is not changed as we derive from QQuickMouseArea, which has all the properties we had (+ more of course)
<mihir_> dpm:  when user clicks on that result , it should be pasted only once correct ?
<dpm> mihir_, that was my understanding, yes
<mihir_> Okay :)
<gusch> nerochiaro: so are you approving the MR?
<mihir_> I am done with that I will send MR once I reach home :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, i was checking a few more things but it's a yes so far
<oSoMoN> zsombi: looks good, where is the IMA going to be positioned (which item will be its parent?)?
<zsombi> the parent can be the hole, as it was before, or more precisely the hole is the item the IMA is anchored to
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ^
<christina> mihir_, hi, i've made a comment now. hope it helps :) let me knwo
<zsombi> oSoMoN: the contains() method does and also did the magic. That one decides when to emit the signals
<oSoMoN> zsombi: right, but effectively, will the IMA still be on top of every other item in the scene?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: nope, works in the same way as the MA
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I have your test.qml also included in my tests
<gusch> nerochiaro: ah ok
<nik90> timp: I am unable to reproduce this with the example code even after modifying it to be similar to the clock app. But suprisingly even the rss feeder app has this same issue.
<nik90> timp: This is the structure used in the clock app http://paste.ubuntu.com/5950796/
<oSoMoN> zsombi: perfect, thanks
<nik90> timp: the interesting bit starts at line 103
<zsombi> oSoMoN: just need to adjust few tests to get the propagation properly done, then I'll push it to you for testing
<oSoMoN> cool
<oSoMoN> gusch: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/increase-coverage/+merge/178506 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<nerochiaro> gusch: approved, but it would be nice to have an autopilot test on camera-app to cover this case to prevent regressions
<gusch> nerochiaro: thx - can you write that test?
<nerochiaro> gusch: not right now but yes.
<gusch> nerochiaro: cool thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: I got that error when running the autopilot test on the desktop https://pastebin.canonical.com/95424/
<oSoMoN> gusch: can you reproduce reliably the error?
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> gusch: weird, let me test here (note that they pass in jenkins, so you shouldn’t have to worry about running them on your desktop)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I wasn't able to run them on the device, so I did run the test on the desktop first
<oSoMoN> gusch: ah, got it, that’s the test for which I had to increase the timeout, it’s racy, sometimes 2 seconds is not enough for the page to fully load and the chrome to hide…
<oSoMoN> gusch: not related to this MR at all, but let me see if I can make the test more robust
<oSoMoN> btw, why weren’t you able to run the tests on your device?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inversemousearea-refactoring/+merge/178544
<zsombi> timp: nerochiaro: hi guys, I need your help on testing/reviewing this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/inversemousearea-refactoring/+merge/178544
<zsombi> timp: nerochiaro: pls test on the device too (my tablet id dead for now, it takes some time for its revival)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i can test with notes-app on the phone
<zsombi> nerochiaro: thx!!! hopefully it handles touch events also properly!!!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: but looking at the code of that MR ther are various commented out pieces of code in there. i don't think you should leave them in
<nerochiaro> zsombi: also debug print statements
<zsombi> nerochiaro: sure not! it's a work in progress MR, if you see it working properly, I'll make it clean!
<zsombi> nerochiaro: just want to keep it in needs review status to get jenkins testing it
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I’m going for lunch now, will test thoroughly when I’m back
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, i'll test it on my device when jenkins has built it. it will take me forever if i have to build it in my chroot
<zsombi> oSoMoN: thx!!!
<zsombi> nerochiaro: sure! it's not crucial to be tested in the next ~1h :) however if you can test it with the apps the IMA is used, it will be awesome!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: the only one i know is notes app
<zsombi> nerochiaro: it's enough :) oSoMoN will check the Browser, timp hopefully can check the Panel, Toolbar, Popovers
 * zsombi brb
 * zsombi actually needs to be away for a bit longer, so bbl
<zsombi|afk> oSoMoN: nerochiaro: actually one test I touched was failing, so I pushed the cleanup to get jenkins failures fixed, now the MR should be clean for review
<christina> WebbyIT, hi, just saw your earlier message about the pencil. how do you mean by delete both or only one? there should be a pencil icon per line
<WebbyIT> hi christina, look at this screen: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146464308/device-2013-08-02-104242.png
<WebbyIT> christina, first pencil is for the title of the calculation, second one is a label for the number. IMO (but you are the designer) first has to be visibile without a calculation because I can write the name of the calc (e.g Shopping) before do the calc
<christina> WebbyIT, ahh yes
<christina> WebbyIT, i see what you mean now. In our original spec, the pencil icons (for both) would only appear after you have created a calculation
<christina> WebbyIT, as this is because the focus of the app is to do calculations, n labels are nice to have. so we want users to concentrate on making calculations first, then they can add labels later.
<christina> WebbyIT, hope this helps
<WebbyIT> christina, thank you very much, very kind :)
<christina> WebbyIT, this is the original spec http://design.canonical.com/2013/03/app-patterns-applied-calculator-key-journeys/
<christina> WebbyIT, you're more than welcome! let me know if you got other questions
<WebbyIT> christina, ok, thank
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'd say this rather a bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1204135 can I re -assign it to your?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1204135 in camera-app "n7 preview video is off-center and the aspect ratio is wrong" [Medium,Triaged]
<gusch> nerochiaro: I'd say this rather a bug for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1204135 can I re -assign it to you?
<nerochiaro> gusch: i dont have an n7 though
<gusch> nerochiaro: me neither
<gusch> oSoMoN: I flashed my N10 with 20130805, and I get the following, when running my script (trying to instal) https://pastebin.canonical.com/95440/
<oSoMoN> gusch: install unity-webapps-qml manually first
<gusch> oSoMoN: is this a new dependency
<oSoMoN> gusch: yes
<gusch> oSoMoN: ah
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> zsombi|afk: looks like the unit tests are segfaulting when run inside a chroot
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<nerochiaro> zsombi|afk: looks like your IMA merge request is still failing according to jenkins
<nerochiaro> gusch: how do we deal with bugs that happen on devices we don't have ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: either find someone with that device to fix it, or someone has to send the device
<gusch> nerochiaro: but that bug is on the n7, which is not the current focus - so we could wait for a while to fix it
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you repro this bug with today's image ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1179592
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1179592 in camera-app "Zoom slider +/- icons missing, causes autopilot test to fail" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nerochiaro> om26er: on galaxy nexus
<om26er> nerochiaro, I only have nexus 4
<om26er> nerochiaro, but that should be fine I guess
<nerochiaro> om26er: it works fine here on galaxy nexus
<nerochiaro> om26er: is nexus 4 one of the devices we're focusing on ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah its the second priorirt
<om26er> *priority
<om26er> nerochiaro, actually when I reported that but the issue was on desktop, and I just checked and it happens there still
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, then someone with the nexus 4 need to take a look at fixing it
<nerochiaro> boiko: ^
<om26er> nerochiaro, the issue also does not happen on nexus 4, only on desktop/laptops
<nerochiaro> om26er: hmm, then the bug is definitely not a priority, right ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, yeah, I guess
<nerochiaro> om26er: in any case can you please comment on the bug mentioning that it happens only on desktop ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, sure
<abhidoeslinux> hello everyone, is there a privilege to use java in QT creator?
<mihir> dpm: ping !!!
<mihir> dpm: you there ?
<ahayzen> dpm, Thanks for the email
<dpm> hey ahayzen, no worries, just came back from holiday and while doing catch up I thought I'll forward it to you
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks :) how was ur holiday?
<mihir> dpm:  we just need result to be copied once in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207685 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207685 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Tapping a number pastes it each time you tap" [Medium,In progress]
<UbuPhillup> popey: what about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1199461 still in progress?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199461 in Ubuntu File Manager App "The app is not translatable" [High,In progress]
<mihir> WebbyIT: Ping !! you there?
<WebbyIT> hi mihir :)
<mihir> Could you help me to review MR ?
<WebbyIT> mihir, which MR?
<mihir> WebbyIT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1207685
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1207685 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Tapping a number pastes it each time you tap" [Medium,In progress]
<mihir> WebbyIT: Now, it just copy result once :)
<WebbyIT> mihir, good news! Let's me look
<WebbyIT> mihir, needs fixing, see my comment
<mihir> WebbyIT: Okay Let me check this scenario :)
<mihir> mhall119: for this xx-large fonts will work ?http://ubuntuone.com/3uhvRhJ0LXNgpnlbPUzwcX
<mihir> WebbyIT: I am unable to reproduce first scenario could you help me ?
<WebbyIT> mihir, I'm sorry, I have to go: but I checked and yes, I can't reproduce the first scenario, I don't know what I saw :-/
<WebbyIT> Have a nice evening!
<mihir> Okay :) bye :)
<om26er> so the NewTabBar is now known as TabBar we need to change that in our tests,
<om26er> timp, hey
<om26er> timp, when was that change. NewTabBar to TabBar ?
<om26er> boiko, ping
<boiko> om26er: pong
<om26er> boiko, please review this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/phone-app/adapt_autopilot_test_to_latests_sdk_change/+merge/178625
<om26er> boiko,  it seems the sdk changed recently
<boiko> om26er: ok, I'll just wait for CI to run to make sure tests pass, thanks for fixing it
<timp> om26er: the change was last week
<om26er> timp, ok, we need to change our app's autopilot suites to adapt :)
<timp> om26er: support for autopilot is being added to the UITK, so you can call functions from there, and you ddondfdfdon't need to make these changes in the future
<timp> om26er: elopio_ is the best person to ask for details about that
<om26er> timp, yeah, I looked at that, that's a bit more work that just renaming NewTabBar in our tests, we'd be doing that for our apps, soonish
<om26er> I do have a few improvements for the emulators in the UITK in mind, which i'll propose soon
<timp> ok, good
<timp> oops
<timp> "ddondfdfdon't" meant don't (network issues, I didn't see what I was typing)
<mpage> I am trying to hook apt pre-install-pkgs, my script runs but I can't figure out how to get the list of changes
<mpage> if I try reading from stdin it just waits for user input
<mpage> google says the info should be on stdin, but that there was a proposal to put it in a pipe
<mpage> named pipe
<mpage> any ideas
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-06
<mihir_> Good Morning Aall :)
<Hargard> for those ubuntu developers out there am in college and ave decided to give it a go
<Hargard> how do i go about it  ??
<Nimble> Hargard, about what
<Nimble> developing for ubuntu?
<mihir_> Nimble: Hi, Thank you for interest
<mihir_> Nimble: Are you interested in developing?
<Nimble> mihir_, yes, a bit
<Nimble> originally I came here because the instructions on using the messaging menu in the docs didn't seem to work
<mihir_> Nimble: Okay, you can start doing resolving bugs..
<Nimble> well, why not
<Nimble> I take it I should probably sign up for launchpad
<mihir_> you can look visit this link http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/07/join-the-ubuntu-touch-core-apps-development-team/
<mihir_> Yup, you should do that first
<Nimble> alright, will do.
<mihir_> Nimble:  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> oSoMoN: ping
<Nimble> mihir_, will this work with my ubuntu single sign on?
<Nimble> and if I have one, will it not allow me to use my email address registered to that?
<mihir_> Nimble: yes , you should use one email across the ubuntu :)
<Nimble> alright, my single sign on worked
<Nimble> so that's good
<mihir_> Nimble:  That's great it worked :)
<oSoMoN> zsombi: pojng
<oSoMoN> pong
<zsombi> oSoMoN: jenkins did the job now, you have the deb packages there :)
<oSoMoN> zsombi: awesome, I’ll test right away
<mihir_> dpm: Good Morning :)
<dpm> morning mihir_ and all
<mihir_> dpm: Hi , I have proposed two MRs could you please review if you have time
<oSoMoN> zsombi: do you know if the uitk’s autopilot tests can be run on devices?
<zsombi> bzoltan: ^
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: It should be OK
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, zsombi: I’m getting the following error when trying to run them on maguro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5954209/
<zsombi> oSoMoN: bzoltan: no idea what can this be...
<oSoMoN> also getting an error on stdout about gcc not found…
<oSoMoN> installed gcc and this error went away, but not the runtime error
<nerochiaro> gusch: hi, i think i asked you already, but forgot the answer: can we find out if the currently active camera has light (torch/flash) support ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: also, how to find out the number of cameras on the current device
<gusch> nerochiaro: for the number of camera, you need to use the same class, that you use to switch cameras
<gusch> nerochiaro: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qvideodeviceselectorcontrol.html#deviceCount
<mihir_> dpm: Ping !!
<gusch> nerochiaro: need to check the best way to get the flash information
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok. do you only have a galaxy nexus, right ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: and the N10
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, but no n7, which apparently has only one camera
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: timp: to store configuration info, are we currently using dconf or something else ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: nope
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: dunno
<zsombi> nerochiaro: we have an AP in the SDK to provide API for gsettings/dconf, so that will be the one you should use... when it will be ready
<gusch> nerochiaro: for the focus you can use this one http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qml-qtmultimedia5-camerafocus.html#isFocusModeSupported-method
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so what should i do now ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i mean, in the meantime before it's ready ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, I got it :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: well, do something :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: don't need it for focus ATM, only num of cameras and flash modes
<nerochiaro> gusch: but thanks
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, use whatever for now then when your stuff is ready use that. fair enough
<gusch> nerochiaro: for flash you'll need to use C++, and I'll have to update the plugin to do this: "Some camera devices may not have flash hardware, or may not be configurable. In that case, there will be no  QCameraFlashControl available."
<nerochiaro> gusch: that will work fine for me
<zsombi> nerochiaro: :) yep... We were trying to find out whether we could put under QSettings and provide QML binding to QSettings, but it ended up that Qt guys are planning something new and don't really want to see any backend added to QSettings anymore :/
<zsombi> nerochiaro: does the notes patch work? were you able to test it?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: what patch ? missing something here
<zsombi> (12:32:26 PM) zsombi: nerochiaro: set propagateComposedEvents: true to the MA which activates the note card, also mouse.accepted = false in onClicked
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ah, let me try that
<nerochiaro> zsombi: in addition also propagateComposedEvents: true on the IMA, right ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: yes, this is needed as the "inactive" card MA may be higher in the paint order, so that also needs to propagate the composed events
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, giving it a shot
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok, seems to work. i'll submit an MR
<zsombi> nerochiaro: awesome!!! :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: :9
<nerochiaro> zsombi: btw, is it normal that on the latest image when i drag the launcher all the way across to reveal the apps lens, the dash is completely transparent and shows the running app underneath ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it's new in today's image
<zsombi> nerochiaro: no idea, don't have my device woken up yet...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: zzzzz
<zsombi> :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I've set it on charger, but it is still dead
<nerochiaro> zsombi: shut it down before going to bed ;)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I thought that it was, as when I pressed the power button it aint woke up... :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: happens to me all the time
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i think we need a more reliable shutdown mechanism
<zsombi> nerochiaro: and a safety power-off, which turns off the device when the battery dries down to 3%, so a possible wake-up c an be done afterwards safely
<nerochiaro> zsombi: yeah
<AskUbuntu> I want to create .dmg file from my source file on ubuntu so that I can distribute it on mac? | http://askubuntu.com/q/329249
 * zsombi lunch
<Mirv> bzoltan: re: http://pad.lv/1202207 dpm e-mailed about... I remember some past hud discussion with Wellark, what was the end results? I thought it would be compiled in SDK PPA for older Ubuntus or something like that.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202207 in Dropping Letters "12.04 install problems" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-event-propagation/+merge/178714
<zsombi> nerochiaro: checking...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: haven't run the tests yet, i'll try that now on the device
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok
<nik90|Office> mhall119: ping
<nik90|Office> seb128: ping
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, context less ping = no pong usually (just saying)
<nik90|Lunch> seb128: oh
<nik90|Lunch> :)
<nik90|Lunch> seb128: so I saw that in the system settings app, you guys show the timezone info "Europe/Amsterdam" etc..Is that just a mockup string? Or do you guys actually read the system timezone info?
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, having "ping" without context is a trap, sometime you don't have time for a long discussion so you just default to ignore the ping to not be trapped
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, we read the tz
<nik90|Lunch> seb128: How do you do that? Did you create a custom C++ plugin to read the tzdata file?
<nik90|Lunch> seb128: I need that same info for the clock app. However since the clock app is all javascript and qml, I am unable to get the timezone ID info. So before I start writing my own custom C++ plugin to do that, I wanted to know if other apps like the system app did that already to prevent code duplication unnecessarily.
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, yes, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/time-date/timedate.cpp
<mihir_> dpm:  ping !!
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, that seems like something useful enough, that we should have a sdk api for it imho
<nik90|Lunch> seb128: I agree. However I am not really sure when that would be implemented since all sdk devs are quite busy. And I need this info asap :(
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, right, you probably better copy what we are doing meanwhile
<nik90|Lunch> seb128: yeah. thnx for getting the info for me
<seb128> yw!
<mihir_> mhall119: Ping !!
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, hum, maybe https://github.com/nemomobile/nemo-qml-plugin-time/tree/master/src would be an option as well
<seb128> nik90|Lunch, their current backend is for meego though
<kalikiana> seb128: be sure to file a bug with the sdk that points at your branch, it might speed up development once it happens ;-)
<seb128> kalikiana, what project is the right one for those sort of apis?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: tests are also successful on device (on top of jenkins being happy about them). maybe i should add another ap test for this specific case
<zsombi> nerochiaro: excellent! an extra test is always welcome
<zsombi> nerochiaro alos, the code looks right, so I'll approve from my side, but let's wait till timp approves it
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok
<oSoMoN> hey gusch|lunch, when you get back from lunch, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/simplify-historydomainlistmodel/+merge/178687 ? I already ran the autopilot tests on maguro, they all pass
<gusch> oSoMoN: what a timing ;) - I review ...
<oSoMoN> thanks :)
<kalikiana> seb128: just file it in the sdk, it's easy to move, and it'd depend on what other api it might relate to. just timezone data won't be its own component
<kalikiana> it might also coincide with zsombi's alarm stuff
<kalikiana> s/coincide/fit/
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: awesome, thanks, I’ve got a couple more MRs in the pipe, waiting to run autopilot tests on device before requesting a review
<gusch> oSoMoN: keep them going ;)
<zsombi> kalikiana: seb128: hehe, the github branch you've pointed actually connects to timed, the one we were suggesting to port to Ubuntu, as that handles all the time related stuff (including proper NITZ support with all its exceptions) + alarms...
<zsombi> but seems we will do a different adaptation and have a different approach for that...
<nik90|Office> zsombi: Should I go about writing my own C++ plugin to get system timezone ID or will this come as part of the alarm package?
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I need to make a decision depending on when a suitable API might land in the sdk for it
<zsombi> nik90|Office this may not come as part of the alarm API as this is more related to time management, but we may create a separate API for Time management. I say may, as currently we don't have any API planned for that. But you could always contribute to the SDK by offering to do such an API ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: next one: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/blank-thumbnails/+merge/178716
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I would love to help but I am learning qml/c++ as I go. So what I implement may not have sdk standards and would rather be suited for an app instead.
<nik90|Office> That said I will give it a shot and see where it leads me
<zsombi> nik90|Office don't be afraid, we can help on that! :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I will let you know when I have a working branch
<zsombi> nik90|Office cool!! thx!
<nerochiaro> om26er: is there any way in autopilot tests to wait for an animation to finish ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: maybe you know that too ? ^
<om26er> nerochiaro, most of the times, object.animating is what you need to assert
<nerochiaro> om26er: oSoMoN: the reason i ask is because i need the animation to finish to get the new geometry of the object so that i can click in the right place for my test
<nik90|Office> om26er: I reviewed your autopilot branch fix for clock app.
<om26er> there are also cases where object.moving is used as well, but that's mostly when the page stack is being moved etc.
<nerochiaro> om26er: object.animating does not exist
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you may need to add an animating property to the object, and wait for it to become false
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: look for example at the SDK’s Panel implementation, it has an 'animating' property
<nik90|Office> om26er: I see that we continue to use our own custom toolbar emulator function. Should we convert that to use elopio's emulator function now or in a later commit?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: adding properties only for the sake of tests does not seem very clean
<om26er> nik90|Office, I think doing that in an other branch will be better, also I will fix the problems you highlighted today
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you asked for a solution, I’m sharing the only solution I know
<nik90|Office> om26er: okay
<om26er> nerochiaro, which type of object is that ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sure, i wasn't complaining for the sake of complaining, i was trying to get a discussion running. it's an ok workaround if nothing else is available.
<oSoMoN> gusch: next MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/cosmetics/+merge/178725
<om26er> In cases I have used .animating or .moving and also 'swipeState' depending on the type of object I am interacting with
<om26er> nerochiaro, ^
<nerochiaro> om26er: it's one of the notes in notes-app. i need to wait for the expanding animation to finish before it settles on a stable geometry
<nerochiaro> om26er: so i can continue with the rest of the test
<nerochiaro> om26er: oh, but wait, i think i have a property that represents the final height, and i animate towards that. so i can just check if height eventually equals final_height and that should work
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you could probably write a custom matcher that waits for the height to be stable, i.e. not changing during a certain interval of time, but that sounds way more hackish than the other solution
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yep, height == final_height looks like the cleanest solution so far
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok let's try that
<om26er> nerochiaro, you could tests the state of the NoteItem, it has collapsed and expanded
<om26er> *test
<nerochiaro> om26er: was my first idea, but it doesn't work because the state changes immediately and then the animation is triggered, as far as I can see
<om26er> nerochiaro, there is also 'isExpanded'
<nerochiaro> om26er: same problem with that
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: om26er: the height test works, i'll use that. thanks for the input
<om26er> cool
<gusch> oSoMoN: cosmetics approved
<gusch> oSoMoN: thumbnails approved as well
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<nerochiaro> zsombi: added more autopilot tests to https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-event-propagation/+merge/178714
<om26er> nerochiaro, gusch if I turn on autopilot tests for camera-app for each merge proposal do you mind ?
<om26er> I'll keep fixing if we face any blockers along the way
<om26er> *On Maguro and Mako I meant
<nerochiaro> om26er: well, what's the current status ? will it fail if you do turn it on ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, currently they are passing as seen on daily image testing
<gusch> om26er: is it possible to enable the camera-app autopilot tests for the qtubuntu-camera as well?
<om26er> gusch, it should be, I can look into that. never tried qtubuntu-camera suite
<gusch> om26er: would be cool if you could try to do that at one point (no hurry)
<om26er> gusch, sure
<seb128> zsombi, great, is there a bug/blueprint/somewhere I can see what's going on about this timed?
<nerochiaro> om26er: then go ahead with that ,i have no problem
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok, thanks
<mihir_> boiko: could help me regarding this bug ?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1205020
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1205020 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "functionality for copying result in clipboard" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mihir_> Still design team needs to approve it
<boiko> mihir_: I think for this one what you need to do right now is to wait for something to be provided by the UI Toolkit team
<mihir_> boiko: Okay thank you :)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can we top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-event-propagation/+merge/178714 as jenkins likes my new tests and they pass on the device too ?
<iBelieve> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> iBelieve: pong
<iBelieve> mhall119, I've got a question about merge requests for File Manager
<iBelieve> mhall119, I was reading the backlog for the last meeting (I wasn't their), and Arto  said he doesn't have much time for development except for responding to emails. I've had a merge request that's been waiting for a long time. Should I have somebody else, like you or popey, review it? Or should I just approve it myself?
<mhall119> iBelieve: I'll take a look, can you link me to the MP?
<iBelieve> mhall119, I'm going to make a few changes to the old merge request (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/advanced-options), but you could take a look at the new one (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sidebar/+merge/178774)
<mhall119> iBelieve: I'm in a meeting atm, but I'll look at them after
<iBelieve> mhall119, thanks. Also, I just checked on the first merge request that I linked (advanced-options), and that's ready to be reviewed, I'm not going to make any changes.
<gusch> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> gusch:
<nerochiaro> gusch: hi
<gusch> nerochiaro: about detecting flash support
<gusch> nerochiaro: you should check it a bit different
<gusch> nerochiaro: it's not possible to dynamically add/remove the C++ flashControl object (so that QML detects it)
<gusch> nerochiaro: so get in C++ the QCameraFlashControl
<gusch> nerochiaro: and there use bool QCameraFlashControl::isFlashModeSupported(QCameraExposure::FlashModes mode)
<gusch> nerochiaro: as mode use QCameraExposure::FlashOn - if that is supported, than a flash exists ...
<gusch> nerochiaro: is that ok?
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, i guess that doesn't tell me if a torch mode exists, i have to check that separately. other than that it works ok for me
<gusch> nerochiaro: yep - that should be checked separately
<gusch> nerochiaro: you need to have a running camera to get the correct values btw.
<nerochiaro> gusch: running as in initialized properly
<gusch> nerochiaro: yep
<zsombi> seb128: we don't have blueprint for timed as we didn't do anything from SDK side. All we have is a BP for Alarm API, but that's not really related to the time functionality you have pasted from github
<seb128> zsombi, I looked at timed, it doesn't seem to do stuff like system tz handling (or I looked at the wrong place for it)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I'm affraid to top-approve that as may introduce regressions without my MR approved.
<zsombi> seb128 it does, it handles alarms and also has NITZ support.
<iBelieve> timp, ping
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/qtcamera-vp-flash/+merge/178784
<seb128> zsombi, NITZ is not system timezone though, it wouldn't work on a tablet or desktop
<zsombi>  seb128 it does if the tablet has GSM module in it. NITZ however helps you keep the time zone in sync when traveling or when the daylight saving starts/ends. So that one we also need to check, perhaps not in our time backend in SDK, but somewhere in the system. So far I know there is some work done around NITZ somewhere else in the stack...
<zsombi> seb128: so whatever is needed right now for the clock, we don't have any BP/API planned. But we definitely need one
<seb128> zsombi, right, I'm not saying NITZ it's not useful, it's only a piece of the puzzle though
<timp> iBelieve: pong
<zsombi> seb128: +1
<iBelieve> timp, could you explain the reasoning for marking LP #1202469 as Invalid?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202469 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Actions should be hidable " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202469
<iBelieve> timp, I'm working on advanced options for File Manager and need a way to make actions hidden.
<timp> iBelieve: hold on, let me see
<zsombi> seb128: timed is mostly there to handle and schedule alarms, keep those in sync with the system time changes + NITZ changes, and also handles when to play alarm sound (there are quite many exceptions, like when in a call, when multimedia plays, etc)
<seb128> zsombi, ok, it seems a bit orthogonal to the set manually time/date/timezone, use ntp features (which are more desktopish)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nerochiaro: pong
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can we top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/notes-app/notes-app-event-propagation/+merge/178714 as jenkins likes my new tests and they pass on the device too ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so it doesn't bother it with the MA event propagation?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: what do you mean ?
<timp> iBelieve: where do you use the Action? In the toolbar?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: these changes you did were because the IMA changes. Do these changes work without any problems with the SDK from archive?
<iBelieve> timp, I was planning on having the Actions in an ActionSelectionPopover. For example, I was going to have an "Open in Terminal" action that is only shown when the user has set a setting that shows advanced features.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ah, i don't know. i tested them with the sdk from your branch
<nerochiaro> zsombi: but it seems jenkins thinks they are ok with the sdk from archive as well
<zsombi> nerochiaro: ok, so let's approve this, then timp can approve IMA MR afterwards
<timp> iBelieve: for the toolbar we replaced the Actions by a visual representation of actions (ToolbarButton) that has the visible property now
<timp> iBelieve: I don't think we have a visual representation for the actions in the ActionSelectionPopover yet.
<timp> zsombi: you wrote the ActionSelectionPopover? Is that still a recommended component to use?
<timp> iBelieve: I'm reading the docs for ActionSelectionPopover now, I'm not familiar with it
<zsombi> timp: why not? it gets a list of actions and displays them. However can be modified to work better with the new Action stuff
<nerochiaro> zsombi: ok cool
<nerochiaro> zsombi: thanks
<iBelieve> timp, why are you saying that the visible property should be part of the visual representation of an Action (such as a ToolBarButton)? To me, it seems like it should be part of the Action itself.
<timp> iBelieve: we don't have our "own" Actions in the SDK any more, but we use them from Unity.Actions. Those actions are integrated with HUD and will be with the launcher
<timp> iBelieve: we had some discussions about the "visible" property, and I used to share your opinion.
<timp> iBelieve: probably we'll need a visual representation for actions in an actionselectionpopover
<iBelieve> timp, so why isn't there a visible property anymore? I'm just curious :)
<timp> iBelieve: well, for the HUD, the idea is that it can show the user all the possible available actions
<timp> iBelieve: and for other uses (toolbar), we thought that the ActionItem/ToolbarButton would take care of it
<timp> iBelieve: your case still needs some thoughts
<timp> Wellark: ^ do you have any suggestions for the visibility of actions in an ActionSelectionPopover?
<iBelieve> timp, that makes sense, somewhat, though it seems like Actions could still have a visible property and be shown no matter what in the HUD.
<iBelieve> timp, anyway, what should I do for an ActionSelectionPopover? Is there a way to do what I want now, or do I need to wait for support in it?
<timp> iBelieve: you can specify the delegate of the ActionSelectionPopover, of that you can set the visible property.
<timp> iBelieve: if you use action.enabled, you can say visible: action.enabled in the delegate
<timp> zsombi: in the docs for ActionSelectionPopover, it says:           text: action.text
<timp> zsombi: shouldn't that be text: item.text ?
<iBelieve> timp, that might work, I'll try it. Thanks for your explanation of the reasoning behind the bug and for help with a solution
<timp> iBelieve: thanks for making me doubt our previous decision to remove visible ;)
<iBelieve> timp, :)
<zsombi> timp: no, because that delegate is the component which is used to show the action, and the "action" itself is the property from the Standard
<timp> zsombi: ah yes, ListItem.Standard has an action property. Then setting the text here does nothing (it is action.text by default)
<zsombi> timp: huhh??
<Wellark> timp, iBelieve: so, the rationale here is that Action is separated from it's visualization
<timp> zsombi: what huh?
<zsombi> timp: I was looking after this action property :)
<zsombi> timp: but that has been moved to AbstractButton
<timp> zsombi: no
<timp> zsombi: to ActionItem, the parent of AbstractButton :)
<zsombi> timp: actually AbstractButton is derived from ActionItem :)
<zsombi> timp: right
<timp> zsombi: many of our components are now derived from ActionItem
<zsombi> timp: and that's right!
<Wellark> Action is an abstract entity describing the functionality the application can do and when it's visualized you always assosiate the action with some form of delegate
<Wellark> this allows a single action to be shared or contributed between different UI and shell elements and each delegate has a separate visibility property
<Wellark> or optional visibility propertyy if it makes sense
<iBelieve> Wellark, timp, so is there an easy way to control the visibility of an Action in an ActionSelectionPopover without a custom delegate? timp suggested visible: action.enabled, but I think that would require a custom delegate?
<Wellark> iBelieve: I might be using the term delegate ambiguously
<Wellark> I haven't looked in to ActionSelectionPopover yet
<timp> iBelieve: does it work if you add "delegate.visible: action.enabled" to set the visible property of the standard delegate?
<Wellark> iBelieve: that ^  sounds reasonable
<timp> Wellark: ActionSelectionPopover has a property Component delegate which is used in the Repeater that visualizes the Actions
<Wellark> if your action is not enabled then it's invisible
<iBelieve> Wellark, timp: QML won't let me do sub-properties like that :(
<iBelieve> Wellark, timp: maybe it would, but it doesn't show that property since it is a Component, not an Empty
<timp> iBelieve: ah yes, I think you're right
<iBelieve> timp, I tried using another property like property Empty delegate2: delegate, and then used delegate2.visible, but then QML said Invalid property nesting
<timp> iBelieve: actually the delegate is very simple: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5955564/
<iBelieve> timp, I suppose I'll just copy it if there is no better way, but I never like to duplicate code, especially if the original is in the SDK and subject to change.
<timp> iBelieve: I agree, it is better not to copy code. But like this you can continue working on it now
<iBelieve> timp, right, that's what I'll do. Thanks for all the help!
<akakist> Hi
<akakist> I cannot enter payment information into profile while trying to submit app
<iBelieve> balloons, ping
<balloons> iBelieve, pong.. I wanted to chat with you :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, about LP #1208999?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208999 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Cannot paste a file on desktop or device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208999
<balloons> iBelieve, indeed. that and https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1209004 are the only failing tests on the device
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1209004 in Autopilot Qt Support "Process Manager tries to call Xlib on phablet devices" [Undecided,New]
<iBelieve> balloons, so does copying and pasting work on the desktop?
<balloons> iBelieve, no.. I can't get it to work at all
<balloons> no matter what device I use :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, does the Actions popover popup in the center of the app, or does it popup from the Actions button?
<balloons> center of app on desktop, causing issues
<balloons> from the popover on the device I think..
<balloons> it's odd.. it's not the same failure depending on how you do it
<iBelieve> balloons, the reason it centers is because of how the popover gets opened in code. I fixed that, but I'm getting errors about the copy and cut functions not existing.
<iBelieve> balloons, can you try lp:~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/sidebar and see if that works?
<iBelieve> balloons, though wait a sec until I push more changes
<balloons> iBelieve, no rush, as I'm working on the clock app now and probably won't be back to file manager until tomorrow
<balloons> I just wanted to make you aware and see if you knew anything about it. Sounds like you do which is good :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, I was already working on fixing the action selection popovers among other things, so thanks for noticing the copying problem. I uploaded the branch if you wanted to take a look at it, but it still isn't working for me.
<iBelieve> balloons, I fixed the copying/cutting of files in the UI, but now those tests and others are broken, so I need to fix those.
<balloons> iBelieve, heh, always something eh? Good though, I'm glad to hear
<balloons> thoughts on fixing the open_file test to not depend on processmanager?
<balloons> iBelieve, ^^
<iBelieve> balloons, I haven't seen the new tests yet, I'll take a look though
<iBelieve> balloons, that's cool how that test works. Is there a reason why it should not depend on ProcessManager?
<balloons> iBelieve, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1209004
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1209004 in Autopilot Qt Support "Process Manager tries to call Xlib on phablet devices" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> it blows up on the device, but it's not your fault.. however, I think it can be done without processmanager..
<iBelieve> balloons, ah, that was the other bug you mentioned before. I wasn't the one who wrote that test, elopio did, so I'm not familiar with how it works, but I'll try to think of some way to do it.
<iBelieve> balloons, I've got a question on how I should write the autopilot tests for my new changes, if you have time.
<balloons> sure, go for it.. and yea, I know you didn't write it. I would leave it for now till we get feedback on whether or not we should be using processmanager for it I'd suspect
<iBelieve> balloons, I've added a sidebar (like in Nautilus) that is visible when the app is wide enough (here is the screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/GZOVaLf.jpg). This basically replaces the Places menu in the toolbar. I've also changed the default size to 100 gu, so it looks good on the desktop, assuming the phone will correctly size it to 50 gu.
 * balloons wonders what it will look like on my tablet
<iBelieve> balloons, now my question is, how should I write the tests for the new layout? There needs to be tests for both the tablet/desktop mode and phone mode. Should these be in one test, or in separate tests?
<iBelieve> balloons, and is it possible to change QML properties from autopilot so I can put the app into phone mode to test it?
<balloons> iBelieve, ahh yes.. Well you could put it into the same test and detect the proper size then act accordinly
<balloons> and yea, forcing a particular size is interesting too
<iBelieve> balloons, so should only do one test depending on what device it is running on, or should I force both sizes to test?
<balloons> I'm concerned with how a device will respond if you force the size. On the desktop, sure should be fine. On the phone, well it can't fit a tablet size :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, good point, I hadn't thought about that. So I guess I'll just write the tests to test for the particular configuration the app is run in?
<balloons> yes, I would do that. As to wanting to hack on the different size and test them, I suppose the desktop test could run both..
<iBelieve> balloons, for now, I'll just run the tests based on the initial size. Thanks for the help!
<iBelieve> balloons, ping
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> balloons, so one of the reasons the copy autopilot test fails is that there is no wait for the destiniation directory to be opened. I'd like to be able to incorporate that into the FolderListDelegate emulator, but it seems that assertThat isn't available outside of the test case. Any suggestions?
<iBelieve> balloons, here is a snippet of what I'm trying to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5956870/. First I tried calling assertthat on self, then on AutopilotTestCase, but AutopilotTestCase requires an instance.
<iBelieve> balloons, I need to go, I'll try and see if I can find some way to do it, otherwise I'll ask again later.
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, in short, don't use asserts outside of testcases. That said, I'm not sure I get the hangup here
<iBelieve> balloons, what do you mean "I'm not sure I get the hangup here"
<balloons> I mean I'm knee deep in ubuntu clock, and losing my mind as it's getting late here :-)
<balloons> in other words, I can't be of much more help atm ;-p
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-07
<ameer> Hey.... any one there
<ameer> How to detect filemanager data in qml
<ameer> ???
<mihir_> Good Morning guys :)
<dpm> good morning
<mihir_> dpm:  Good morning :)
<mihir_> Anyone with device can test this MR on device ?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ravirdv/ubuntu-calculator-app/calculator_label_width_fix
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<seb128> hey dpm dholbach
<dpm> morning seb128, how's it going today?
<dpm> good work with the system settings summary e-mails btw, they're very useful to see what's going on
<seb128> dpm, thanks ;-)
<mihir_> dpm:  hey , how are you doing ?
<dpm> hi mihir_, very well, thanks, and you?
<mihir_> yes doing good :) thank you :)
<mihir_> dpm:  I have translated calculator app in my native lanungage..the application will automatically take the translation ?
<dpm> mihir_, if you translated it in Launchpad, yes. Translations are picked up from there and automatically committed to trunk daily :)
<mihir_> dpm:  okay thank you :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: good morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi
<oSoMoN> gusch: first MR of the day: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/lastVisit/+merge/178790
<gusch> oSoMoN: you start early ;) - I'm on it ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’m cheating, I submitted it yesterday :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: is there something to test in the UI?
<oSoMoN> gusch: it’s not 100% reproducible, but I’ve observed that sometimes the list of domains doesn’t remain sorted chronologically, so if you open a number of different websites while keeping the activity view open, eventually you will see that some domains move to where they shouldn’t be, and this MR fixes it
<oSoMoN> gusch: basically, iterating over the list of entries outside of the model itself was unreliable, as there was no guarantee the indexes had been fully updated (most of the time they were half updated, which caused weird issues)
<oSoMoN> gusch: doing it inside the model guarantees that when m_lastVisit is assigned, the indexes have been fully updated, and so the first entry is guaranteed to be the one we’re interested in
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Lighthouse Day! :-D
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks!
<mihir_> dpm:  could you please help me to review this https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/RemovedOnclick-1207685/+merge/178526 if you get time :)
<dpm> mihir_, sure, looking at it now...
<dpm> mihir_, done, thanks for the branch!
<mihir_> dpm:  Thank you :) I'll look into it :)
<dpm> cool
<mihir_> dpm: One question I found another scenario ,
<mihir_> 2+2 = 4 now what if user tap on the previous result ?? what should be the exepected result ??
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: zsombi: Kaleo: I have been tasked to transform the share-app in a component. do you think it should live inside ubuntu-ui-extras or in a new separate repo ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: zsombi: Kaleo: or maybe split share-app in app and component and leave everything in there, and the app will be used only as example or for tests ?
<dpm> mihir_, let me get christina in here to ask her
<mihir_> dpm:  sure :)
<mihir_> dpm: I am unable to review translation done by someother guy in calendar application https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/+pots/calendar-app/gu/+translate?memo=10&start=10
<gusch> nerochiaro: can you do that? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/qtubuntu-camera/qtcamera-vp-flash/+merge/178784
<nerochiaro> gusch: are you sure that there is no possibility of phones haveing a screen-facing camera and a light ?
<dpm> hi christina, thanks for joining! mihir_ had a question on what to do when tapping on the result from a previous calculation. mihir_ could you expand on that?
<christina> hi dpm, hi mihir_ - i am just going into a meeting now, but if you leave me some notes i can answer when im back :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro :Kaleo: my opinion is to be placed in extras
<mihir_> christina: Hi Christina thank you for joining I am working on bug https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni-123/ubuntu-calculator-app/RemovedOnclick-1207685/+merge/178526
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: re-the split of share app, I think it would be a good candidate for ubuntu-ui-extras, but the other option you’re proposing sounds good too
<mihir_> It copy result from previous result
<mihir_> In following scenario , what should be the exepcted result
<mihir_> 2+2 = 4 now what if user tap on the previous result (Without starting new converstation) ?? what should be the exepected result ??
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: zsombi: Kaleo: i'll go with extras then. Will ask to remove the share-app repo later when it's done
<mihir_> christina: No issues :) this is a scenario i came across let me know the expected result of this scenario :)
<dpm> mihir_, my understanding is that nothing should happen as I described on the merge proposal, but let's see if design has got any other view
<mihir_> dpm: so that means untill user start new converstation it shouldn't react right once equal is tapped?
<dpm> mihir_, that's what I understand, yeah. Until the user tears off the calculation, tapping on operands or on the result of the current calculation shouldn't do anything
<dpm> basically, the same behaviour that the app has at the moment
<dpm> (except for the bug)
<mihir_> dpm: Okay :)  let me try to implement that :)
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dpm> nerochiaro, oSoMoN, gusch, if you're on the latest build and have got a device with you, could you help me and christina determine if the weather app toolbar works as expected? It's basically about loading the weather app on the device and pull the toolbar to see if it's empty or if it contains the toolbar actions as expected
<dpm> it shouldn't take more than a few seconds, and would be really helpful :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, will do that in a moment once the tests that I’m running on the device are done
<dpm> great, thanks!
<gusch> nerochiaro: thi si not the to properly detect if the light is available (from android)
<oSoMoN> gusch: next MR of the day: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fix-crash-collapsing-domain/+merge/178919
<nerochiaro> dpm: i need to reflash to the latest. do you want me to test on a regular update or with --pending ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: sorry, didn't undersand your last comment
<dpm> nerochiaro, a regular update would do
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’m not seeing any toolbar in the weather app, when I swipe from the bottom edge I’m getting the HUD icon only
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, flashing, will test in a bit
<oSoMoN> dpm: I’ve got ubuntu-weather-app 0.2bzr84saucy0
<dpm> oSoMoN, thanks. And you had a location defined in the app, too?
<gusch> nerochiaro: about your question "are you sure that there is no possibility of phones haveing a screen-facing camera and a light ?"
<gusch> oSoMoN: looking at it
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, but then i'm not sure what the MR is about. you basically remove all the code for reporting the flash/torch modes and replace it with hardcoded results
<oSoMoN> dpm: it says "Current location | Lookup location (Dummy)"
<oSoMoN> dpm: wait, I was on the "add location" screen which showed up by default when I started the app
<gusch> nerochiaro: well - most important here is, that photo and video share the same flash modes
<dpm> oSoMoN, ah, you're on the initial screen with the location settings. Could you try to add a location and press confirm, and then see if you can pull the toolbar on the next screen?
<dpm> yeah
<gusch> nerochiaro: that's needed for flash
<gusch> nerochiaro: that's needed for torch
<oSoMoN> dpm: now that I chose a city, I’m seeing the toolbar work, it has three actions "refresh", "edit", "settings"
<dpm> oSoMoN, perfect, so it seems to work as expected. Thanks!
<oSoMoN> yw
<oSoMoN> dpm: the app looks pretty neat, first time I’m running it :)
<dpm> nice :)
<dpm> oSoMoN, if you notice any bugs, feel free to report them on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/ :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: so basically it should be possible to enable also torch while in picture mode ?
<oSoMoN> dpm: sure, will do
<oSoMoN> dpm: would "the weather is weird around here today" be considered a valid bug? ;)
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes, not in the camera, but for the Qt QML Torch component
<dpm> oSoMoN, perhaps, but don't expect the developers to fix the weather :-)
 * oSoMoN knew it…
<dpm> :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: well, i'm gonna approve it because it doesn't seem to have any real effect on camera.
<nerochiaro> gusch: but i'm still not sure i see the point
<gusch> nerochiaro: hmmm - we don't have a torch app, to see that it currently is broken ...
<gusch> nerochiaro: but thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: approved the crash
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<nerochiaro> dpm: i got no toolbar on the weather app as well
<nerochiaro> greyback: on the latest image have you noticed how the shell isn't showing icons for some apps ?
<nerochiaro> greyback: and the converter app appears twice
<greyback> nerochiaro: this in apps lens, or launcher?
<nerochiaro> greyback: app lens
<nerochiaro> greyback: reflashing with --pending as i need to test something else, will let you know if it's still happening
<greyback> nerochiaro: that data is coming from an actual apps lens, it's not faked any more. Lens got confused??
<nerochiaro> greyback: i guess. let's see if it's still there, if it is we can try to figure out what's happening
<greyback> nerochiaro: agreed
<dpm> nerochiaro, thanks for testing. And this is after you've added a location?
<nerochiaro> dpm: no, didn't try that
<dpm> nerochiaro, ah, you'll need to add a location first. The toolbar is only shown on the weather screen
<nerochiaro> dpm: i find it confusing that you can't add a location from the toolbar
<nerochiaro> dpm: i'm currently reflashing the phone again, will try adding a location when it's finished and let you know
<dpm> nerochiaro, that's probably a question for design, but essentially, the "new location" screen is shown if you don't have any locations defined upon start, so there is no need for a toolbar there. Once you've added a location, the weather screen is shown and from there you can manage your locations from the toolbar
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: zsombi: timp: oSoMoN: ubuntu-ui-extras is still pending the initial commit, can anyone take care of approving it now that Jenkins has all test passing on the MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-initial/+merge/171086
<nerochiaro> dpm: ok, if that's the way it's been designed let's roll with it
<dpm> :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: uhh... that's not that fast to review... hasn't this been reviewed by someone of us months ago?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: that's fast because after the last commit there's only a skeleton example left in there
<nerochiaro> zsombi: and yeah, you guys started reviewing but never finished
<zsombi> nerochiaro: so a proper review has never been done then...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: not a full one I guess
<zsombi> s/proper/complete
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm also not sure who should be in charge of that
<zsombi> nerochiaro: :) "you are not alone..."
<om26er> gusch, ping
<gusch> om26er: pong
<om26er> hey, this test is specifically failing on mako camera_app.tests.test_focus.TestFocus.test_focus_valid_and_disappear
<om26er> gusch, i have seen in a video that the camera goes blank
<om26er> gusch, it does not happen always but in most cases (given you have the very latest image) running the whole suite will end up with a failure of that test
<gusch> om26er: hmmm - might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1204260
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1204260 in touch-preview-images "[camera-app][mako] switching cameras crashes mm-qcamera-daemon" [High,Confirmed]
<gusch> om26er: but I don't have mako, so I can't check it ...
<om26er> gusch, its probable, the issue happened while it was switching cameras
<om26er> gusch, you should get a nexus 4 :)
<gusch> om26er: and a 7, and ... ;)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so any idea what should I do about it ?
<zsombi> nerochiaro: checking the MR...
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I guess it should be us who should own it, but discuss this with bzoltan
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: zsombi: Kaleo was of the idea that the sdk team should own it too, if i recall correctly
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: talking about lp:ubuntu-ui-extras
<nerochiaro> greyback: still broken (missing icons) in latest image with --pending
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: let me see it
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: the main branch is empty, there's a branch pending merge into it that contains the current initial code
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: it's only a skeleton example for adding a new component in there, at the moment
<zsombi> bzoltan: nerochiaro: if we get it under SDK, then my only question is whether we should have a separate project for it, or should we put under the same code base as the current SDK is.
<zsombi> bzoltan: nerochiaro: the current branch (the initial one) is based on cmake and our one is on qmake...
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: zsombi: separate project, as it doesn't have to match the same standards as the sdk (as evidenced by the description that Kaleo put on the lp project)
<nerochiaro> zsombi: i'm fine with either, i just used cmake as it was what i was used to from other projects
<zsombi> nerochiaro: then it can live in its own way, with whatever build system it has now
<nerochiaro> dpm: with latest image and --pending the weather app shows the toolbar after adding a location. toolbar has refresh, edit and settings buttons
<nerochiaro> zsombi: great
<dpm> perfect, thanks a lot nerochiaro for testing!
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I have nothing else to comment on the MR then :)
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  let me talk with Kaleo about it.
<nerochiaro> dpm: you're welcome
<nerochiaro> zsombi: then give your comment-approval at least
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: ok, thank you
<zsombi> nerochiaro: you have it!
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  My inner sense says that if something belongs to the SDK team than the same quality standard applies as to any other project... If that project would be a home for components and APIs we do not officially support or do not consider mature enough then I would suggest to create a Ubuntu.Components-Extras under the UI TK project.
<zsombi> bzoltan: +1
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: the current organization and repo was discussed with Kaleo and AFAIK approved by him
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: Is there a mail, irc log or anything about it?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: I would like to hear Kaleo's idea in details
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: do you have the link to the google doc?
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: bzoltan: looking for the doc
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: bzoltan: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1xGmQd1qRMFIHIupybpzFmIZHRGUmRhSJanX62ElG5EA/edit
<bzoltan> Guys that document starts with perfect explanation why I would never touch that project :)
<bzoltan> QML components that either: - won’t necessarily see much reuse - does not have the necessary level of quality ...
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: Kaleo:  Why to move our finger if a component (1)is useless crap (2)
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: Kaleo: i don't necessarily agree with that definition. I just want to have a place where to put some components that don't have any other place to go. for example now i need to put the sharing component somewhere, and that seems a pretty good place
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: go for it
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: however, review wise I would suggest to do what you would do for your app
<bzoltan>  nerochiaro:  we need a sharing component. It is on the list....
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: yes, but before that I would like to have the pending merge request merged into the trunk of that repo. i'll then have whoever would be responsible to review the share-app review the share component when i propose it for review into the ubuntu-ui-tookit repo
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i was tasked by bfiller to transform share-app into a component. i need a place to put it. that's all i know. if you guys are planning to make a different one, we need to talk about it
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  let's do it the right way than... but I would not suggest to create a shadow UITK where different rules apply than in the real one....I agree that if the community needs components and want to create projects-packages they are free to do.
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i'm not sure what you're suggesting I do
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: I see the MR is approved
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: thank you
<Kaleo> nerochiaro: 20 minutes ago :)
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: yeah :)
<om26er> nik90, when you get the time https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-clock-app/fix_autopilot_on_touch/+merge/178443
<nik90> om26er: definitely
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  I suggest that if you plan to work on a component what is on the roadmap of the UITK project then just contribute it to the UITK
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: i had no idea it was on the roadmap, and i suppose that i can start working on it there and then if you guys think it's ok we can move it to the main UITK ?
<nik90> om26er: 3 tests are failing. You can find the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958920/
<nerochiaro> zsombi: are the changes in IMA we were discussing yesterday already in the SDK that goes into today's image smoke tests ?
<nik90> om26er: you used timer_page and then returned time_page instead
<om26er> hah
<om26er> nik90, fixing
<nik90> om26er: :)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: haven't checked, however it got merged into the SDK trunk...
<om26er> nik90, done
<bzoltan> nerochiaro:  Good that it came out then :) Yes, let's shoot for normal and full integration to the UI TK
<zsombi> nerochiaro: this one also sais it's in: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/latestsnapshot-0.1.46+13.10.20130807-0ubuntu1/+merge/178920
<nerochiaro> zsombi: it seems that we have one test failing and i suspect this to the cause
<zsombi> ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: to make gallery crop test work with the latest SDK https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-close-toolbar-on-edit/+merge/178961
<zsombi> nerochiaro: which one?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: in the tests where you wait for the note to be expanded, are you also verifying that the 'state' property of the note is 'expanded' (or something like that)?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch-mako-smoke-notes-app-autopilot/47/consoleText
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm not in this specific case, but the property change is what actually triggers the height change, so i thought there was no need to do it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: agreed, in theory there shouldn’t be any need, but in practice having more checks allows easier debugging of failures, which is why I was asking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: makes sense,
<gusch> oSoMoN: to make gallery crop test work with the latest SDK https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-close-toolbar-on-edit/+merge/178961
<oSoMoN> gusch: is there a bug associated to your MR?
<gusch> oSoMoN: no - I only came across that issue, because I wanted to get this merged... https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-uitk-emulators/+merge/178330
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, thanks
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm not really sure what to do to fix that failing test, i doubt adding the extra check or isExpanded will solve the problem, but I can certainl try
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: can you point me to the code of the failing test? I’ll have a look too
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved, please see my comment
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sure, hold on
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/notes-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/notes_app/tests/test_parts.py#L55 this is the function that fails in that specific case, but as you can see  it is used other cases that don't fail
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: what is the height of a collapsed note?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: 11 gu
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, so in the failing test the note wasn’t expanded at all, it remained collapsed (as opposed to being expanded halfway or something like that)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, that means that the click on the note wasn't registered for some reson. but it's a standard click so i'm not sure what can go wrong. self.pointing_device.click_object(note)
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/08/announcing-the-2013-ubuntu-app-showdown-contest/
<mhall119> a new contest for Ubuntu Touch app developers!
<WebbyIT> mhall119, \o/
<nik90> mhall119: awesome!
<WebbyIT> dpm, about bug 1204702 you saw that the music app team as wrote some code, but I'm not able to find it, can you help me?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204702 in Ubuntu Calculator App "ubuntu-calculator-app does no db upgrade to 0.1.1 on first start" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204702
<WebbyIT> dpm, if you have time, I'll say you what problem I'm finding to fix it
<dpm> WebbyIT, let me see
<WebbyIT> dpm, I'm searching a way to have more upgrade, one after the other, so I think to a recursive function but...
<WebbyIT> ... dpm, db.changeversion doesn't work as I expected, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/327594/db-changeversion-doesnt-work-as-expected
<WebbyIT> dpm, I thinking something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/5959364/
<WebbyIT> dpm, I can do more cases to avoid intermediate version of db, but in case of future upgrade will be a mess
<dpm> WebbyIT, I've just found how they did it at the bottom of the diff for https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/music-app/show-tracks-in-playlists/+merge/175333
<dpm> however, I'm not sure it's the best way
<WebbyIT> dpm, that is a wrong way, because at the first start the db will be create but NOT update to v1.1
<dpm> yeah, I didn't look into it in detail, but somehow it didn't look good to me
<WebbyIT> dpm, is the same code we are in calc, we have to find a way to have something that can allow to have more than one upgrade
<WebbyIT> dpm, I also tried http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11834739/phonegap-android-database-changeversion-not-functioning dut unfortunately doesn't work :(
<boiko> om26er: ping
<om26er> boiko, pong
<boiko> om26er: hi, do you know why on this MR jenkins didn't post the URL for the deb packages? https://code.launchpad.net/~tiagosh/telepathy-ofono/audioflinger-speakermode/+merge/178873
<om26er> boiko, the job needs to be changed to post debs
<om26er> boiko, I can enable that if you want
<boiko> om26er: that would be awesome
<boiko> om26er: thanks
<om26er> boiko, its good to go, you can re-build to have the debs now
<boiko> om26er: thanks!
<om26er> boiko, np :)
<om26er> oSoMoN, ping
<oSoMoN> om26er: pong
<om26er> oSoMoN, what was it about in #phablet ? I mean no one even knew the bug number ?
<oSoMoN> om26er: looks like there is no bug report, there should be one but I can’t find it
<om26er> oSoMoN, so probably we cannot be blamed ;)
<oSoMoN> no indeed
<nik90> m-b-o: hey the new flip animation looks cool! Nice one!
<m-b-o> nik90: yes, neokore did some really nice work
<m-b-o> nik90, perhaps the visual design will land this week, so more to come :)
<neokore> thank you nik90 m-b-o
<nik90> m-b-o: oh wow..looking forward to them
<nik90> neokore: nice work :)
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<boiko> seb128: is the fix for libgsettings-qt-dev already merged? (if CI is failing, autolanding is going to fail too for the sound settings MR)
<seb128> boiko, yes, that landed on friday
<boiko> seb128: ah nice, let me trigger CI again then, thanks
<seb128> boiko, thanks ;-)
<n00b> How do I run just the ubuntu touch os in the sdk
<n00b> ?
<Guest63986> How do I run just the ubuntu touch os in the sdk?
<gatox> hi, i have a question regarding the u1db-qt plugin.... y want to create a db for my app... but i can't use the: "~/.config/db" notation in path.... which would be the proper place to create the db?? i assuming that i don't have write permissions where my app was installed
<Davideddu> Is it allowed to use a different library for a Showdown application? I want to write my app in Python and Kivy, which is very good for mobile/touchscreen apps.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-08
<AskUbuntu> I cannot install ubuntu-sdk | http://askubuntu.com/q/330025
<mihir_> Good Morning :)
<optimusprimem> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning mihir_ and all
<mihir_> dpm: Morning :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: good morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: hi
<oSoMoN> gusch: have you seen the e-mail I sent last night?
<gusch> oSoMoN: have you seen the reply? ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: huh, just seen the "fix committed" notification, that was fast :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: yep - thanks to your review yesterday ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: man, I watched the screencast and I didn’t notice the toolbar was not being closed, I should have known that this was the issue your MR fixed
<gusch> oSoMoN: no worries
<gusch> oSoMoN: but if you want to, you can check https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-uitk-emulators/+merge/178330
<gusch> oSoMoN: there I started to switch to use the UITK emulators
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I’ll have a look at it in a moment
<gusch> oSoMoN: for revealing the toolbar, and some first toolbar button usage
<nik90> renato_: ping, can you take a quick look at my dynamic stopwatch loader branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/dynamic-stopwatch-loader and let me know what I am doing wrong. For some reason the loaded page is not following the anchor definitions.
<dpm> nik90, I think renato_ won't be up for a few hours still
<dpm> (and good morning :)
<nik90> dpm: good morning :)
<nik90> dpm: yeah I just left a message when he wakes up
<dpm> ok cool
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Happiness Happens Day! :-D
<AskUbuntu> Threr is an error in quick-animation.html | http://askubuntu.com/q/330060
<arashbm> I have a ListModel with an objectId role (integer and unique). I want to query the model to find other properties of an element with a specific objectId. How can I do that?
<oSoMoN> gusch: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-uitk-emulators/+merge/178330
<oSoMoN> arashbm: afaik ListModel doesn’t allow dictionary-like lookups, so you’ll have to iterate over all the items in the model to find the one you’re interested in
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: other than those two suggestions, the code looks good to me, if you address them I’ll be happy to approve
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll work on those - thanks for the hints
<arashbm> oSoMoN: Thanks!
<arashbm> Is there a sane way to work with local storage? like an ORM or something? I tried google but couldn't find any.
<oSoMoN> arashbm: other than http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qmlmodule-qtquick-localstorage2-qtquick-localstorage-2.html, I don’t know
<gusch> oSoMoN: pushed an update for https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-uitk-emulators/+merge/178330
<oSoMoN> gusch: looks good, let’s wait for jenkins to run CI on it, then I’ll run the tests on a device and approve
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<_5m0k3> Could somebody point me to an example project that uses qmlregistertype to register c++ classes
<dpm> Mirv, any ideas why this developer might be experiencing that? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/330025/i-cannot-install-ubuntu-sdk
<_5m0k3> nvm, found one in ubuntu-system-settings
<Mirv> dpm: apt-get update is at least missing, otherwise looks good
<Mirv> (reading further)
<Mirv> it's there https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+files/ubuntu-sdk_1.009%7Esdkppa%7Eprecise1%7Etest6_amd64.deb
<dpm> Mirv, ok, thanks for confirming
<Mirv> answered the question as well, as someone had mentioned it wouldn't be there
<dpm> great, thanks!
<oSoMoN> gusch|lunch: there are some pyflakes warnings to address, I commented on the MR
<nik90> dpm: do you know how to push to someone else's junk branch?
<dpm> nik90, you can't
<dpm> you'd have to ask them to brach off the project instead
<dpm> or you can do a local checkout and merge
<dpm> but I think bzr might complain
<nik90> dpm: I am colloborating right now with Chocanto and want to push some changes to a new project (plugin) we are working on.
<dpm> ah nice!
<nik90> dpm: we haven't created a new project on launchpad since it is very new. But I wanted to know how to share code (write access) as well.
<dpm> nik90, the easiest thing is to create a new project and share from there
<dpm> you'll have to do it at some point, so best to do it now and avoid workarounds
<nik90> okay
<mario_> are there any HIG about the usage of Dialogs?
<nik90> dpm: we are planning to write a common file read plugin along  with metadata acess. As a separate packages, any other core app can make use of this.
<dpm> that sounds excellent
<dpm> mario_, you can check out the app design guides at http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<mario_> dpm: thanks
<mario_> dpm: I need to provide a way to add a memory (I am making a diary app) but I don't understand what widget I should use. Dialog and Popovers seems to be wrong and Tab too looks a bad solution. My add button is in the toolbar. Could you help me with this design issue?
<mrqtros> lisette, hi! :)
<nik90> mario_: a memory? Sort of like a journal which contains a title and a textfield?
<mario_> nik90: yes
<mario_> and maybe some photos, position , etc.
<nik90> mario_: I do not think you should use a dialog then. You could probably use a pagestack in which you push a page. This page could have the format like title, textfield, date, photos etc etc.. After the user fills the journal, he swipes the toolbar to save it.
<mario_> nik90: thank you
<mario_> sorry for the stupidity of the questions but I am new :)
<nik90> mario_: np, we are here to help :)
<nik90> mario_: Is this for the app developer contest?
<mario_> nik90: yes
<nik90> mario_: My advice would be to define the features you want to implement, have a design ready and then start coding your app.
<nik90> You could even ask here if the designs looks good and easy to understand.
<mario_> nik90: I have an idea of the features I want. Now I am starting to give a look at the API in general to look what I can do
<nik90> that's nice
<mario_> nik90: this API looks so great!! :) do you know if there is a way to get access to some stock icons?
<mario_> I mean icons like save, cancel and others like that.
<nik90> mario_: at the moment no
<nik90> mario_: but that is something which is being looked into. For now I have been using my own icons
<mario_> nik90: oh I found the Icon component
<mario_> sorry
<mihir_> WebbyIT: are you there?
<WebbyIT> mihir_, yap
<mihir_> I was trying to review your MR I just pulled
<mihir_> it but unable to run that MR
<WebbyIT> mihir_, confirm, there is a typo, redownload it ;)
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Thank you :)
<WebbyIT> Ubuntu Edge at $695 \o/
<gusch> oSoMoN: one pyflake warning left, but that's needed ...
<oSoMoN> gusch: weird, let me check
<mihir_> WebbyIT:
<mihir_> WebbyIT: I guess it needs fixing
<oSoMoN> gusch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5962692/
<WebbyIT> mihir_, what's wrong?
<mihir_> i am unable to give any comment on operands :|
<WebbyIT> mihir_, mhh
<mihir_> WebbyIT: :)
<WebbyIT> mihir_, fixed ;)
<mihir_> let me re-pull this branch :)
<mihir_> WebbyIT: Done thank you :)
<renato_> Mirv, ping
<dpm> Mirv, can you join us on #ubuntu-touch-meeting for a qtpim packaging question? (same ping as Renato is doing)
<renato_> dpm, I think Mirv is off for today
<dpm> ah, bummer
<gusch> oSoMoN: I can't run ihe tests because of a qt dependency - which image are you using?
<oSoMoN> gusch: I haven’t installed a recent image lately, I usually apt-get dist-upgrade twice daily
<oSoMoN> gusch: if you dist-upgrade, the problem will go away, I’ve had it before
<gusch> oSoMoN: nope, doesn't help :(
<gusch> oSoMoN: did your second run on the device work?
<oSoMoN> gusch: did you apt-get update before?
<gusch> oSoMoN: yes
<oSoMoN> gusch: no, the second run had an error (but no failure)
<oSoMoN> gusch: just completed a third run, this one passed
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll run again just to make sure, I don’t want to merge something that would make the tests flaky, now that they seem to be stable
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'm not too much concerned about the failing - as it's failing switching the Tab - which is soon to be replaced ...
<gusch> oSoMoN: so what error?
<oSoMoN> gusch: fourth run passed too, I’ll go for a fifth and that should be enoughg
<oSoMoN> -g
<oSoMoN> gusch: fifth run passed too, approving, but see my last comment
<gusch> oSoMoN: well - I tried to fix it, but failed (loading the MainScreen different) - no idea how to work around that one
<oSoMoN> gusch: no need to fix now, but when you have a moment, please re-visit it
<gusch> oSoMoN: I'll do
<om26er> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> om26er, pong
<om26er> Saviq, People wanted to know why can't we run unity8 in testability all the time ?
<Saviq> om26er, because testability is like debugging, it has performance and security implications
<Saviq> om26er, and there's no point in doing that
<Saviq> om26er, if we want, we can easily modify the unity8 upstart sessions, so that it gets started under testability
<om26er> Saviq, it helps us in doing easy testing, actually in an ideal case we want all apps to be running in testability to make testing easier
<Saviq> om26er, I'd strongly advise against this
<Saviq> om26er, it's really easy to add the -testability argument
<om26er> Saviq, in future there are going to be cases where multiple apps are going to need the interaction
<Saviq> om26er, that's completely fine
<Saviq> om26er, before starting those tests, you would restart unity8 with testability enabled (either by touching a file or by an argument to initctl restart)
<Saviq> om26er, and we can even make it so that unity8 will then start *all* apps under testability
<Saviq> om26er, but it should *not* be enabled by default
<om26er> Saviq, right, are there any specific performance issues? thomi thinks that the performance is not affacted till we actually use introspection?
<om26er> Saviq, also that sounds useful to have all the apps run under testability atleast after unity is restarted in that mode
<om26er> FWIW unity that we have on the desktop is always running in testability
<ubuntourist> Beginner question: I followed Jono's "quickly" introduction video and everything worked as described. I followed the wiki directions for Ubuntu SDK and get a message about no kits found.
<ubuntourist> (And actually, with today's updates, it looks even less like what the wiki says should be there.)
<nik90> ubuntourist: Which ubuntu version are you running?
<ubuntourist> This is raring.
<nik90> ubuntourist: the only instruction you need to follow to develop *Qml/Qt* applications is found at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<nik90> *Quickly* is no longer being used since we are moving towards using the Ubuntu SDK along side with Qtcreator
<Saviq> om26er, there's definitely security considerations, and we don't have time to measure the performance impact, although I don't believe it's nil, there are code paths that aren't hit when testability is disabled after all
<ubuntourist> nik90: Those were the directions I followed yesterday.
<Saviq> om26er, and especially when the only thing you'll need to do would be to touch a file somewhere
<Saviq> om26er, or call `initctl restart unity8 ARG=-testability` or something
<Saviq> om26er, I don't see any reason why we should enable testability globally
<ubuntourist> nik90: Ubuntu SDK installed (with all it's kin). The icon shows up in the dash, and after waiting a LONG time, qtcreator comes up.
<Saviq> om26er, and sure, we need to enable the "if under testability, launch apps with testability" feature in the shell, that's a relatively small thing to do, and I agree it's useful
<ubuntourist> nik90: However there is no "Projects > Ubuntu > Simple Touch UI" as described in the next step. (There was yesterday.)
<om26er> Saviq, makes sense to me, plus I don't have much opinion on the matter. I'll send an email to you cc'ing thomi and michael so things could be cleared up.
<Saviq> om26er, sure
<ubuntourist> nik90: And yesterday, once past that step, it complained about being unable to find a kit.
<nik90> ubuntourist: give me few minutes, I am in a hangout at the moment. Sry
<dpm> hey nik90, as popey is not here this week, I'll be on the clock design hangout today. Are you coming to it later on?
<nik90> dpm: the designers (michal atleast) have another meeting at that time
<nik90> dpm: so I asked mehow and we are having a quick hangout now itself
 * ubuntourist is listening to muzak while on hold. ;-)  (Take your time.)
<nik90> dpm: can you join the hangout now itself?
<nik90> the usual link
<dpm> nik90, ok, cool. mehow, next time, let's please coordinate with all attendees using the "e-mail attendees" link, so that we can change the time of the meeting in the calendar
 * ubuntourist will be right back (after these important messages).
 * nik90 is back
<nik90> ubuntourist: u there?
 * ubuntourist has returned
<ubuntourist> nik90: Back.
<nik90> ubuntourist: so in the unity dash, did you click qtcreator or ubuntu sdk?
<ubuntourist> nik90: Ubuntu SDK
<ubuntourist> nik90: (I'm typing this from the IRC window within the app.)
<nik90> ubuntourist: ah ok
<nik90> ubuntourist: but you still dont see the ubuntu under projects?
<nik90> that's really weird since you have other plugins working properly
<nik90> in the left bar, do you see Devices, Pastebin, Wiki, Core Apps, API and IRC?
<aquarius> I'm a bit baffled by Attractor in the ParticleSystem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963036/ is some simple example code; click to burst from the centre. I would expect that the Attractor (which is sized to cover the grey area) would have some effect on the particle trajectories... and it doesn't. Am I doing something obviously wrong?
<ubuntourist> nik90: It opens to the "Make it Ubuntu" welcome screen. And, yes, all of those appear in the left bar.
<nik90> ubuntourist: So when you click File -> New File or Project
<nik90> ubuntourist: what do you see under Projects?
<ubuntourist> nik90: Opening a project (today) I see "Other Projects", "Non-QT Project" and "Import Project".
<ubuntourist> nik90: Yesterday it showed another (I forget the exact wording) but something akin to "Ubuntu Touch Project".
<nik90> ubuntourist: what changed since yesterday? Did you update the system or removed something?
<ubuntourist> nik90: There was a slew of new qt* updates waiting this morning.
<ubuntourist> nik90: (There've been fairly regular qt* updates, and I've just been taking them as they come in, with everything else.)
<nik90> ubuntourist: can you do the following command "apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin"
<nik90> and see if it is installed
<ubuntourist> nik90: And both yesterday (clicking on the Ubuntu Touch Project) and today (clicking on Other Projects) I get
<ubuntourist> nik90: No valid kits found. Please add a kit in the options or via the maintenance tool of the SDK.
<ubuntourist> nik90: checking apt-cache now.
<ubuntourist> nik90: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5963077/
<nik90> ubuntourist: Can you go to help -> About Plugins and check if the ubuntu plugin is enabled
<nik90> it should be somewhere towards the end of the list
<ubuntourist> nik90: Under Utilities, Ubuntu 2.7.1 (Canonical) is green-checked "enabled".
<nik90> ubuntourist: I am out of ideas. Everything seems installed and fine. Considering those options were there yesterday it is weird that an update broke it.
<nik90> ubuntourist: I am afraid you need someone else to figure it out.
<ubuntourist> nik90: Considering I'm relatively new to all this sort of thing, I guess, I can afford to purge everything that looks related to QT development and try again.
<ubuntourist> nik90: But I figured I'd try here first, hoping it was an "Oh, you newbie! You shoulda..." type thing. ;-)
<nik90> ubuntourist: frankly if you had a new 13.04 setup and just installed the ppa, it should be fine. I cannot think of reasons why that should mess up for you :(
<nik90> hehe
<ubuntourist> nik90: It's not a spankin' brand new install. It's been going through upgrades for several generations of releases, and has a couple of other PPA's in the mix too.
<ubuntourist> nik90: (I don't THINK any of those PPAs would be affecting this though.)
<nik90> ubuntourist: that could be the issue. Because in older release they had qt4 while later it was upgraded to qt5. This transistion was not a smooth one. May be that is conflicting with your stuff.
<nik90> ubuntourist: I was referring to the upgrades rather than the PPA
<ubuntourist> nik90: I only downloaded and tried out the quickly tutorial a few weeks ago and it worked like a champ.  I *think* I've got no more QT4 stuff installed. (I tried to check for that.)
<ubuntourist> nik90: Off to see if I can fix it now.  Ta-ta.
<nik90> bye
<AskUbuntu> PPA packages versions | http://askubuntu.com/q/330216
<_5m0k3> What's the recommended way to use the result of a script as a list element property?  For example, a random number
<_5m0k3> Nevermind.  Simple enough to just setproperty from a js function
<mefrio> is there any experimental thing implementing the Expansion widget?
<mefrio> I wonder why it is present in the HIG but it is not in the code
<ESphynx> hey guys... Is there a Unity dev chan?
<nik90> Kaleo, timp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1209403
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1209403 in Ubuntu Clock App "Tab header collides with pagestack header while using background gradients in mainview" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> Kaleo, timp: When you get time please take a look at the bug I attached. I was finally able to find the source of the problem.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-09
<zeokila> Hey guys, could anyone help me with this please? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18138287/call-function-to-a-non-parent-object
<BmanDesigns> I am wondering if someone can help me with a keyboard issue. While running my app on my nexus 7, focusing a text field doesn't display the keyboard
<Mirv> renato_: I don't see what would have been the qtpim question in itself, but hopefully you found an answer or will ask again :)
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<oSoMoN> hi gusch, first MR of the day, for your reviewing pleasure: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/limit-thumbnail-cache-size/+merge/179247
<gusch> oSoMoN: \o/ ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: quick question - did you test using jpeg instead of png?
<mihir_> Good Morning all :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: no, but given the thumbnails are really small, I don’t expect that would make any signific
<oSoMoN> significant difference
<oSoMoN> gusch: also, I’m not trying to reduce the size of individual thumbnails, just trying to ensure that the overall size of the cache never grows bigger than a given limit
<oSoMoN> gusch: I guess I could experiment with jpg separately though, out of curiosity
<gusch> oSoMoN: well - those thumbnails might ne different (having text etc), but generally, jpeg is quite a bit faster on mobile devices
<oSoMoN> gusch: interesting, for what type of operation is it faster?
<gusch> oSoMoN: loading
<gusch> oSoMoN: and I guess writing as well (best is to have it in a single 4kB block)
<gusch> oSoMoN: at least for the N9 ;)
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks for the suggestion, I’ll put it on my list to experiment with jpg and see if that makes a difference
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: wrote some comments
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks, let me address them
<oSoMoN> gusch: all addressed
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - need to run the tests - might take a while, but is looking good
<dpm> hi mihir_, how are you getting on with your calculator branch?
<mihir_> Hi dpm
<mihir_> I have resolved the issue you mentioned in MR review but facing new issue
<mihir_> after done with the calculation it just behave weird
<mihir_> like , When user is done with calculation and without tearing off if you click on pervious result it just remove all the operands one by one
<dpm> oops
<mihir_> and the function which is currently used is adding it to memory
<nik90> good morning everyone :)
<mihir_> nik90: Good morning :)
<mihir_> dpm: this is what I have understood , you can copy from previous result only once for only first operand correct ?
<dpm> I think it should be fine to copy from any operand, if that makes it easier
<dpm> sorry, I meant to "copy for any operand"
<mihir_> Okay so if my previous result is 4
<mihir_> so first I tap it will have only 4 then i tap + then if again i tap on previous result it should copy 4 correct ?
<dpm> mihir_, yeah
<mihir_> dpm: so user only can use the final result to copy right they can't use the oeprands to copy
<mihir_> if my previous calculation is  4+ 4 = 8
<mihir_> then user can copy only 8 to the new calculation is it correct ?
<dpm> mihir_, that's the current behaviour, but it's a good question. Let me see if I can get someone from the design team to discuss this
<dpm> mihir_, they're not there yet, but I'll get someone to come to the channel soon
<mihir_> Sure thanks :)
<mihir_> dpm:  I'll be back in hour will ping you back is it okay ?
<mihir_> quit
<nik90> dpm: I am trying to get the design images into a google docs, however it is not allowing me to upload images higher than 2000x2000 pixels. The images I got from the design team have a higher resolution but only few kb in size.
<dpm> mehow, could you help nik90 and provide images of a lower resolution?
<nik90> mehow: I would need only the wireframe designs in a lower resolution. The rest of them should be fine.
<nik90> dpm: Do you have few minutes to discuss the timer design implementation with me?
<dpm> nik90, sure, although I might have to resort to someone from the SDK team
<nik90> dpm: I just need an opinion or advice on how to go about the implementation from the dev point of view
<dpm> ok, sounds good
<nik90> dpm: I sent you the wireframe design to your email
<nik90> can you open 1.png in that email
<dpm> ok, looking at my inbox
<nik90> I sent it to your canonical email
<dpm> nik90, yeah, I got it. What particular part of the timer were you looking at?
<nik90> the one were we transistion from alarm to timer tab
<nik90> so we are shown the digital timer and the timer preset list below it as the default view shown to the user
<nik90> Now this is easy to implement
<nik90> When you press on a preset it shows you the analogue timer face with the preset name below it. And below the preset name is the preset list header
<nik90> this is where I am not sure how would I go about implementing this.
<nik90> This new edit preset is not in a new page but in the same page as when the user switched to the timer tab.
<nik90> Does this mean I have to hide/show the necessary components as and when required?
<nik90> dpm: if you want we can do a hangout to explain the situation more clearly
<dpm> nik90, that's fine, I understand it. My initial thought would be hiding, yes, but I'd like to get confirmation from the SDK team, just a sec
<nik90> okay
<dpm> zsombi, could you help us with this question about implementing a design wireframe? It's about this wireframe: http://ubuntuone.com/6SsRwCIesKyT0Q18YnKtCV
<zsombi> dpm let me see...
<dpm> zsombi, in particular, the transition from the 4th screen on the top row to the next one on the bottom
<dpm> on the first screen we've got a clock face (off-screen) with a list of timer presets
<dpm> and we click on one of the presets to transition to the next screen at the bottom row, which essentially edits the pressed preset
<dpm> nik90 and I were thinking that the easiest thing to do might be to hide all the other presets and show any required controls for editing, but it'd be good to hear your opinion
<nik90> zsombi: You have to also note that these are all present in the same page. So the design does not indicate any pagestack which brings us to current dilemma
<zsombi> dpm: nik90: I'll be back in a minute
<dpm> no worries, thanks!
<nik90> zsombi: sure. thnx
<zsombi> nik90: I'd do it with a pagestack still
<zsombi> nik90: dpm: so, when you bring in a preset, what should happen when tapping on header? should it go to some other tab?
<nik90> zsombi: that behavior was not mentioned by the design team. So not sure what should happen when you press on the header
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday and happy Book Lovers' Day! :-D
<zsombi> nik90: another way is to have two page contents, one with the template list and one with each template and flip them by loading them on request
<nik90> zsombi: So in the main timer page, you will have the digital timer along with preset list. And then in another page (pagestack), you will have the analogue face, preset name and the preset list
<zsombi> nik90: the page stack would have two levels, the first page would be the preset list, and each preset would push the analogue faces
<zsombi> nik90: the "Preset" labeled tool button would pop back to the presets
<nik90> zsombi: the design team said that in the 2nd level, you should be able to swipe up to reveal the entire preset list.
<nik90> zsombi: which is why I was a bit confused on its implementation on just one page.
<zsombi> nik: so a swipe shoul ddo the page flip?
<nik90> zsombi: yeah
<zsombi> nik90: huhhh???!
<nik90> zsombi: that's the thing, they believe that this should all be in one page
<nik90> and the analogue timer face appears when required
<nik90> by making space within the digital timer and the preset list
<nik90> zsombi: Should I ask them to change the behavior such that this can be done using 2 page levels?
<zsombi> nik90: well, I like when design points what component should be used in what circumstances...
<zsombi> nik90: the thing is that whatever action can make you to pop a page from a pagestack, it doesn't have to e a button press...
<nik90> zsombi: I am bringing a designer mehow here to the discussion
<mehow> hello
<zsombi> nik90: ok... however, if the swipe is required to bring the templates, the two-page content flipping would do the job
<nik90> mehow: me, zsombi and dpm were discussing the implementation of the timer page design
<nik90> mehow: we are okay with the main view which is the digital timer and the preset list.
<mehow> ok
<nik90> mehow: However when you press one of the timer presets, you require that the analogue timer face is shown along with the preset header beneath it.
<nik90> mehow: Should this be shown in a separate page?
<nik90> mehow: Also should the user be able to swipe up to reveal the entire timer preset list?
<mehow> in the beginning there was only one clock face and it was anlog
<mehow> so when it moves up it was just cropped version of the analog one
<mehow> there was no digital clock at any point
<nik90> yes
<mehow> but I think we did stubble with the space and thats why Linas wireframes look like the digital is different than analog
<mehow> when it is the same thing
<mehow> but shifted up
<nik90> so the spacing between the digital timer and the preset list is the same as before with the analogue face?
<nik90> mehow: so when the timer preset is pressed, the analogue timer which is not present until now, appears in the place of the digital timer without having to move the other components?
<mehow> no th analog and digital is the same thing
<mehow> :)
<mehow> when it scrolls up you don't see the whole analog clock but only the digital part of it and the bottom part
<nik90> mehow: I understand that the analog and digital is the same thing. But the analog clock is hidden in the default view?
<mehow> no it is just cropped
<nik90> mehow: ah then the wireframes dont show that and is a bit confusing :)
<mehow> I know
<mehow> it is our fault
<mehow> and I guess the fact tha Lina picked it up after Mika left
<mehow> and there was not enough time
<mehow> silly excuse sorry ;)
<nik90> okay I am now beginning to understand the designs much better
<nik90> so not much have changed with repect to the old design except for positioning
<mehow> yeah
<zsombi> nik90: mehow: okay, as we are all here, do we have a list of requirements what comes to the alarms? Last time I saw the alarms was a bit short what comes to features, but this wireframe shows me more now...
<zsombi> nik90: mehow: like we had repeat alarms but had no tone, message or vibrate settings set
<mehow> I don't think we need vibrate on the alarm ?
<mehow> do we ?
<mehow> would it wake anyone up ?
<mehow> :)
<zsombi> nik90: mehow: http://ubuntuone.com/6SsRwCIesKyT0Q18YnKtCV this one has
<nik90> zsombi: A user must be able to create an alarm where he is able to set the time, days (on which it repeats), alarm ringtone
<nik90> mehow: I suppose it would be alarm ringtone + vibrate
<nik90> or just alarm ringtone
<mehow> lets stick to ringtone ;)
<nik90> mehow, zsombi: Although I strongly feel that this should be the general setting the user has put the phone in. Whether it is set to ring or ring+vibrate or silent
<nik90> so lets remove the vibrate option
<gusch> oSoMoN: I got one fail from 3 test runs https://pastebin.canonical.com/95680/
<gusch> oSoMoN: seems to be unrelated to the MR, so I'll approve
<nik90> zsombi: Also the message you see there is the alarm description set by the user.
<mehow> ok lets keep ring + vibrate
<zsombi> nik90: mehow: also, I see here "weekdays" i.e. work days. Do we have a setting where these days are defined?
<nik90> zsombi: I was thinking of doing that on my end and then set the days manually to the Alarms API.
<oSoMoN> gusch: looks unrelated indeed
<nik90> zsombi: However the weekdays are different in different countries. So we may need to use locale to define them
<zsombi> nik90: mehow: I'm particularly interested about the repeat interval: daily, weekly (on a given or a set of given days), monthly, yearly...
<zsombi> nik90: the weekdays is pretty specific to a culture :) so the weekdays for me might be different than for a Zulu dude :)
<mehow> what do you mean ? that weekdays are different in different countries ?
<nik90> zsombi: agreed
<zsombi> mehow: ^ yep, it can be
<mehow> weekdays are mon-friday globally ?
<nik90> mehow: yes weekdays are differnt in different countries
<mehow> really ?
<zsombi> mehow: not necessarily
<nik90> mehow: in Bahrain, other gulf countries, the weekend is on Friday and Saturday
<nik90> so the week starts on Sunday
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> mehow: nik90: that's why there is usually a setting for that
<zsombi> nik90: +1
<nik90> zsombi: since mehow wasnt aware of this, I suppose we would need a slight design modification here. Although shouldn't be something present as a univeral setting since the calendar app also needs this?
<mehow> ok :) that means we have to thing about the naming convention ;)
<zsombi> nik90: so back to my question: the repeat is either none, or on a set of selected days? (like in iOS)
<zsombi> mehow: either weekdays or working days
<nik90> zsombi: From what I saw it was none, all days, weekdays, weekends
<nik90> or just "Tue Wed Thurs" etc etc
<mehow> I would love to sort all this issues but I don't think I can do it without Lina since this is more ux than visual :(
<zsombi> nik90: uhh... honestly I'd be glad if I would be able to set specific days, like Monday and Thursday for instance...
<mehow> maybe we should do it like that ? set specific days, like Monday and Thursday...
<mehow> ?
<nik90> zsombi: Would you be providing such options in the Alarms API?
<zsombi> nik: ok, so the UI can keep presets (weekdays, weekends, etc) but I should be able to provide free hand to select whichever day for you :)
<zsombi> nik90: ^ sorry, typo
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: yes, Alarm API will provide ability to set kick days freely
<dpm> nik90, zsombi, I think the start of the week setting should be taken care of by the locale, the clock app should just read that
<nik90> zsombi: You will be able to. The text "Weekdays or Weekends" etc only appear when you select those specific days through the UI. The user wouldn't be able to click Weekends or Weekdays manually. It has to go through the manual day selection
<zsombi> nik90: and will have possibility to set monthly alarms (i.e. First Friday of each month) and yearly alarms
<zsombi> nik90: yes... I mean the current API does that already, it's just I'm struggling with the backend...
<mehow> nik90: could you send me an email with these question so I could forward it to Lina ?
<mehow> she is not in today not sure what happened
<nik90> zsombi: We do not have the design for setting montly recurring alarms like first friday of the month etc.
<zsombi> nik90: and now as I saw the wireframes, I started to have the feeling that I need to update the API a bit...
<nik90> zsombi: We only have it for day recurring such as every tuesday etc
<zsombi> nik90: yes, but the API will have. Not in the first version though...
<nik90> zsombi: okay. Then the design can be adjusted when the API gets it.
<dpm> nik90, mehow, seeing that the clock app design seems to affect the alarms API, I think we should probably have a hangout with zsombi when lina is back
<nik90> dpm: agreed
<mehow> cool lets do that !
<zsombi> nik90: the first version will have whatever you need (apparently nave to add more fields to be supported as few things were added since we made the plans)
<zsombi> nik90: mehow: dpm: +1
<nik90> zsombi: I got these designs only last week. So I wasnt aware of these when the originial plan was made.
<zsombi> nik90: good that we spotted these out :)
<nik90> zsombi: However we can cut certain features for the first version to provide a basic alarm functionality by the end of this month.
<dpm> ok, cool, let's get that organized. nik90 if you could just give me a link when you've got the google doc with the latest designs, and mehow if you could tell me when lina is back, I'll set something up
<nik90> dpm: I am already drafting the doc. Should be ready by the end of the day.
<dpm> nik90, \o/ thanks!
<zsombi> nik90: I'd say whatever extra fields we add to the API would not really affect the API itself, however the alarm triggering may be affected, like notifications, etc
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok. We will try to hit the common ground where things work as expected. And if it not supported by notification etc, we leave them out for the first version. Only basic alarm functionality should be supported for the 1st version.
<nik90> zsombi: that way the user does not face any unknown or unexpected situatio
<nik90> situation*
<zsombi> nik90: the notification part is not in my hand... :)
<nik90> zsombi: who is in charge of that?
<zsombi> lemme check...
<zsombi> nik90: charles was the last one I spoke to about this
<nik90> zsombi: do you know his irc nick or email?
<zsombi> nik90: charles :)
<nik90> zsombi: okay. thnx I wil contact him to find out
 * zsombi bbl
<nik90> dpm: do you try out the ubuntu tasks application? A very good start by iBeliever
<dpm> nik90, I haven't yet. I looked at the code when it was first announced, but there wasn't much to be seen, I'll definitely give it a go now :)
<gusch> oSoMoN: another review for the autopilot tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-autopilot-uitk-toolbar-buttons/+merge/179409
<oSoMoN> gusch: sure, I’ll do it after lunch if you don’t mind
<gusch> oSoMoN: cool
<WebbyIT> dpm, popey, shall you try https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1203090 on your device, please?
<WebbyIT> It's about #1203090
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1203090
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203090 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Tapping on numbers should exit label edit" [Medium,In progress]
<dpm> WebbyIT, thanks! It might take me a while, as I'm on a slow internet connection and I need to update my device
<WebbyIT> dpm, no problem, unfortunately I can't check if it's work on pc...
<WebbyIT> dpm, thanks in advance :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, I see what you mean. Could you submit the merge proposal in any case? There we can record the comments after testing
<WebbyIT> dpm: sure :)
<dpm> perfect, thanks :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, are you attending the calculator design hangout later on?
<WebbyIT> dpm, 90% yes, I'm  not sure because I have the painters in the house...
<dpm> ok, no worries
<WebbyIT> Hi boiko :)
<boiko> hi WebbyIT!
<WebbyIT> boiko, shall you try https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1203090/+merge/179431 on your device, please? :)
<WebbyIT> It's about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1203090
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1203090 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Tapping on numbers should exit label edit" [Medium,In progress]
<mefrio> is normal that ChackBox element does not show any text even if the text property is correctly set?
<boiko> WebbyIT: I didn't try on the device, but I have a feeling it won't work, there is no mouse hover, there is just clicks and long presses on touch devices
<WebbyIT> boiko, yes, I know, but with hoverEnabled maybe can work. Because there are no Event that can help to solve this bug, I have to write something "onClickedOutside"
<WebbyIT> boiko, or there is a better way?
<boiko> WebbyIT: good question, let me think about it
<mihir> dpm:  Hi dpm
<dpm> hi mihir
<WebbyIT> boiko:  I tried also to create a MouseArea that encompassing the entire app, but doesn't work
<mihir> dpm:  did you get chance to speak with design team ?
<boiko> WebbyIT: there is an inverse mouse area, let me check if that is something we could use
<dpm> mihir, not yet, but we've got the design hangot in about 1h, where we can discuss it. Are you going to attend?
<mihir> I don't have that in my calendar :)
<mihir> I don't have that in my calendar ..
<mihir> WebbyIT: is your branch ready for review ?
<mihir> the one you just pushed
<WebbyIT> mihir, if you have a device, yes
<WebbyIT> mihir, but I'm talking with boiko to have a working(?) implementation
<mihir> i tried to run on my machine i am not able to type any comments
<mihir> WebbyIT: okay then I'll leave it :) thank you :)
<dpm> mihir, you should have an invite for the design hangout now
<mihir> okay lemme check :|
<mefrio> is normal that ChackBox element does not show any text even if the text property is correctly set?
<WebbyIT> a wild Nexus S appears
 * WebbyIT grab it
 * WebbyIT is going to install U-Touch
 * WebbyIT is happy now :D
<boiko> WebbyIT: :D
<mihir> WebbyIT: Congo :-D
<gusch> oSoMoN: if it's ok for you to have that warning, then I remove that code
<gusch> oSoMoN: and look at the total bottom of http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.html#writing-custom-emulators
<oSoMoN> gusch: looking
<mefrio> hi guys. Is there any UbuntuOne API to sync my app with the cloud database?
<oSoMoN> gusch: interesting, I didn’t know that, thanks for the tip
<oSoMoN> gusch: I added a few more comments, the rest of the changeset looks good to me
<dpm> hey mihir, can you hear us in the hangout?
<mihir> dpm:  yeah i can hear you guys...can you hear me ?
<WebbyIT> hey dpm, I'm there, if you want invite me ;)
<dpm> mihir, no, I think you are muted
<dpm> WebbyIT, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/32f5d7e7aa06e6c29c8b0d7820cff00d613089d0?authuser=1
<WebbyIT> thanks dpm, you weren't in my circle O.o
<boiko> WebbyIT: I need to test your MR, was busy with meeting this morning :/
<WebbyIT> boiko, np :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: one more comment on your MR
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - thx
<WebbyIT> dpm: so, finally I have a device that work :) How can I install apps?
<WebbyIT> unfortunately, the rom is old, so I have the fakes app
<dpm> WebbyIT, \o/
<dpm> WebbyIT, the first thing you'll need to do is to use phablet-flash to get the latest image
<WebbyIT> dpm: is not an official device, is it works?
<dpm> The core apps should all be installed on the device and updated "daily" as a rule of thumb, although depending on how image tests go, it might take a day or two to see the latest updates
<dpm> WebbyIT, ah, in that case it depends on the device. Recently phablet-flash added support for non-official ports, so it depends on whether the device maintainer added it to the phablet-flash list of devices and if he/she keeps the image up to date
<nik90> WebbyIT: that pencil icon in the calculator, where do you find it? I need it as well :-)
<WebbyIT> nik90, I don't know :P There was when I started to collaborate ;)
<nik90> WebbyIT: ah ok. I wish I could find Paolo now. I have many icons that need to be designed
<WebbyIT> dpm, so, where i can check the list of non official ports supported by phablet-flash?
<WebbyIT> nik90, he is a fantastic guy!
<nik90> WebbyIT: yes!
<dpm> nik90, have a look at the ubuntu-mobile-icons to see if you find it there, otherwise probably mehow should know where to get a pencil icon for the touch apps
<nik90> dpm: do you know where ubuntu-mobile-icons installs to?
<WebbyIT> dpm, unluckly crespo is not supported :-/
<dpm> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966715/
<seb128> dpm, nik90: edit.svg is a pencil
<seb128> dpm, nik90: wget https://launchpad.net/icon-library/trunk/lucid-release/+download/iconlibrary02052010.tar.gz; tar xvf iconlibrary02052010.tar.gz; cd iconlibrary; ./icon-library.py
<seb128> dpm, nik90: that small software rocks
 * dpm thinks seb128 rocks too
<seb128> it lists all the icons in a theme and they variants, and let you filter out the ones inherited by other themes
<seb128> dpm, ;-)
 * seb128 hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs seb128 back
<dpm> ah, I've actually used it once, yeah, it's an extremely useful piece of software when you're looking for icons
<nik90> seb128: wow awesome! thnx a lot!
<seb128> nik90, yw ;-)
<dpm> WebbyIT, hm, sorry to hear that :/ - you might want to talk to the maintainer to see if they add support for phablet-flash
<WebbyIT> There is a way to remove a file from device with adb?
<WebbyIT> dpm, maybe I found another way...
<nik90> seb128: how is this not in saucy? It is amazing.
<seb128> yeah, we should package it...
<dpm> WebbyIT, yeah, you can install the image manually, but I'm not sure if the procedure works with all devices -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<WebbyIT> dpm, I found a launcher for my device, so I tri to use last daily with the launcher, and not the image that XDA suggests...
<dpm> WebbyIT, I'm not sure what you mean with launcher, but let me know how it goes
<nik90> seb128: thnx for your discussion about timezone with pmcgowan. I have also replied to your comments in g+ to dpm's post.
<nik90> seb128: as ogra aptly pointed out relying on an online api is not the way to go. Also I cannot afford to create my own database simply because of day light saving rules and so forth
<WebbyIT> dpm, I think is something like bootloader + kernel, but I'm not sure to have understand...
<nik90> seb128: it complicated the matter too much to handle by myself :)
<seb128> nik90, yw, and indeed those are issues
<seb128> nik90, I would recommend you check with the security team to know if clock can be privileged
<seb128> nik90, this way you could access tzdate/dbus
<nik90> seb128: can you list their nicks for me?
<dpm> nik90, you can ping jdstrand or mdeslaur
<dpm> on #ubuntu-touch
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<seb128> mdeslaur is not working today
<seb128> but jdstrand is around, if you read the backlog he commented earlier during the discussion
<nik90> yes
<nik90> I will prepare a doc or something and then discuss this with him
<nik90> dpm: I tried using the mobile theme but am getting some error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966773/
<nik90> dpm: I copy pasted the code from the api examples
<dpm> nik90, you can also send an e-mail to the ubuntu-phone mailing list and CC the core apps mailing list, the security guys should be in there
<nik90> dpm: okay. That would be a better idea.
<dpm> nik90, I think I encountered the same bug a while ago, I think you have to explicitly specify the path or use the gicon provider. Let me see if I can find the bug, I can't remember how I exactly ended up doing it
<dpm> nik90, bug 1184569, although I'm not sure it actually helps
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1184569 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Gicon schema does not load scalable icons for toolbar actions " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184569
<nik90> dpm: do you remember the workaround u did?
<dpm> nik90, I ended up using inkscape to render the icon at the resolution I needed and I shipped it with the app :)
<mefrio> hey guys is there any API for Ubuntu One integration in an ubuntu touch app?
<nik90> dpm: that's exactly what I have been doing as well until now :)
<dpm> hahaha, great minds think alike ;)
<nik90> Is florian on holiday? I have not seen him in irc
<nik90> hehe
<seb128> dpm, nik90: where do you run it?
<maarten_> Hi, I am looking at the packaging howto for submitting apps
<dpm> mefrio, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/overview.html
<dpm> seb128, run what?
<maarten_> The example show a binary but in the needed steps it tells me to submit a source package
<dpm> nik90, I believe he's on leave, yes, but I don't know when he's back
<seb128> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5966773/
<maarten_> Do I need to build from source or can I just ship a binary
<seb128> dpm, nik90: on a desktop, the mobile theme is not in use, it might be that edit is not available in the theme you use
<mefrio> dpm, are they available in Ubuntu 13.04?
<nik90> seb128: so it could be that it works on mobile not desktop? too bad :(
<seb128> dpm, nik90: Icon{} does the gicon provider
<maarten_> I wouldn't mind showing sources to ubuntu employees, I have an open source app. But it makes packaging a bit harder
<nik90> seb128: it works for the search icon but not edit or anything else
<dpm> mefrio, the U1DB API, yes, but you should check with kalikiana
<seb128> nik90, try changing your desktop theme...
<mefrio> dpm, ok thanks. What should I do with kalikiana??
 * nik90 is installing unity-tweak-tool to change desktop icon theme
<seb128> nik90, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme <name>
<seb128> nik90, the issue is bug #1098578
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098578 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "On Ubuntu Desktop, the icon theme used by Qt is always 'gnome' (instead of the user set one)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098578
<seb128> nik90, in system-settings we use QIcon::setThemeName("ubuntu-mobile"); ... but I'm not sure you can do that from qml
<dpm> mefrio, you can buy him a beer, for example. But now more seriously, he's the developer of the U1DB support in the Ubuntu SDK, so if you've got specific questions on how to use it, he's probably the best person to ask
<dpm> maarten_, can you tell us what you're trying to do? This way we can probably better help you. E.g. are you trying to upload a commercial app to MyApps?
<mefrio> dpm, ok thanks :)
<seb128> nik90, that bug suggests that there is a qt bug, changing theme is not going to work ... I guess you are down to ship a copy of the icon and hardware the path in your source...
<nik90> seb128: yes,
<nik90> seb128: will have it wait for the qt bug to be resolved, otherwise desktop users will find it not possible to use clock until then
<maarten_> dpm: Thanks. I have an open source app (thumbnailer) that I would like to sell on the ubuntu app store.
<maarten_> Following the example on (http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/) I have now packaged a binary.
<maarten_> But to submit my app I need to build a source package. Can this be done with a binary?
<maarten_> I would assume not but thats how it looks in the example.
<maarten_> If instead of just shipping a binary my app needs to be built from source I'll have to change my buildsystem.
<maarten_> In short: I'm confused :)
<dpm> maarten_, let me see if I can find someone from the MyApps team to help
<dpm> hi davmor2, thanks for joining, maarten_ had the question about submitting binaries to MyApps
<davmor2> maarten_: so I think there is a little confusion going on because of the old ARB rules,  for the commercial queue you are more than able to upload a binary file as long as we know what dependencies are needed to run it.
<maarten_> davmor2: Hi, thanks. So what is meant with a source package in this context?
<davmor2> maarten_: where are you seeing source package, I think dpm pointed me at a doc
<maarten_> davmor2: Under packaging fun: building the package
<maarten_> step 6 and 7
<maarten_> It's probably the naming that got me confused..
<davmor2> ah right so this doc I think was most written from the perspective of the ARB which were free licensed apps that are 0 cost.  Those will tend to need the sourcecode for as most of the free licenses require it.  If you have a binary deb then you can just submit it.  If however you have are releasing under gpl we would probably need the source to be available
<davmor2> maarten_: as long ass the license is a proprietary one of some sort then just the binary deb will be fine for the commercial queue
<dpm> davmor2, this is a commercial open source app. The instructions followed were those in http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/ which was aimed at commercial apps
<maarten_> davmor2: it is a gpl app. Do I have to package the source or is a link to a github page fine?
<davmor2> dpm: ah okay
<davmor2> maarten_: so in dev portal there is a section to add a home page.  I would recommend using that to point at you github (wiki style) page unless you have a separate home page for the app and that should cover you.
<davmor2> maarten_: does that help you out?
<maarten_> davmor2: Awesome, that's what I needed to know!
<maarten_> Thank you for the help.
<davmor2> maarten_: you're welcome
<mefrio> is there any way to create a file selector for my mobile app? I want to let the user to select/grab some photos
<mihir> boiko: Ping !!
<mihir> boiko: you there?
<mihir> I am facing some issues in mergeing branch from bzr anybody could help me out ?
<nik90> mihir: I could try
<mihir> nik90: I have my working branch that is 3 days old
<nik90> mihir: okay
<mihir> now I am trying to merge that with latest code it gives me confiltcs I did manually resolved that lines
<mihir> but still not able to remerge one file
<nik90> did you remove all the >> and << from the code?
<mihir> nik90: This is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/5967054/
<nik90> mihir: okay this should be relatively simple :)
<nik90> mihir: did you fix the conficts in Simple/Screen.qml?
<nik90> mihir: forget about the .BASE, .OTHER and .THIS files for now
<mihir> nik90: yup I did
<nik90> mihir: after that do you do "bzr resolve" ?
<mihir> I am unble to understand the pending merge tips: (use -v to see all merge revisions)
<mihir> nik90: yeah that with that now i get All conflicts resolved.
<nik90> mihir: okay now commit it and then push :)
<mihir> pending merge tips: (use -v to see all merge revisions)
<mihir>   Riccardo Padovani 2013-08-08 [merge] Created a new function to upgrade database and avoid problems adding new version of db. F...
<mihir> What does this eman?
<mihir> ?
<nik90> mihir: It means that that commit by Riccardo after you branched the trunk code conflicts with the code you wrote.
<nik90> mihir: By fixing the conflicts and then doing bzr resolve, it should now work
<nik90> are you still getting the error message?
<mihir> nik90: I am not getting any error now I guess I am good to go
<nik90> mihir: wonderful
<mihir> nik90: Just getting Pending merge tips that I should ignore correct ?
<nik90> mihir: mind pasting the output again for me?
<mihir> nik90: here is the output of bzr status :- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5967087/
<nik90> mihir: that's fine
<mihir> nik90: Thank you :) now I'll make my change and commit it :) thank you for your help :)
<nik90> mihir: in the future for more info (better understanding) refer to http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/development/en/user-guide/resolving_conflicts.html
<nik90> mihir: np :)
<mihir> nik90: sure thaks for your help :)
<mihir> i did refer that only :| but got confused so asked
<nik90> mihir: hehe
<boiko> WebbyIT: I will unapprove the pep8 MR for awhile, because I want continuous integration to run on that branch
<boiko> WebbyIT: ok?
<WebbyIT> boiko, ok but didn't you say that we have to approve it? Or I have undestand nothing?
<boiko> WebbyIT: so, continuous integration is a step that runs before merging to do some sanity checking
<WebbyIT> boiko, ok, but Jenkins always does it?
<boiko> WebbyIT: for MRs that are submitted from team members, yes
<WebbyIT> boiko, ahhh, ok, now it's all clear!
<WebbyIT> boiko, so, thanks again ;)
<boiko> np :)
<ahayzen> mhall119, popey, ping
<crankharder> sorry if offtopic.. looking for an upstart config that can manage a process that is expected to have its PPID change.  not fork, not daemonize... it'll actually spawn a replacement process. anyone seen something like that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-10
<tachyons> just installed ubuntu-sdk
<tachyons> really buggy
<tachyons> closes frequently
<Noskcaj> I'm running a hackfest for the program testdrive in 1 hour in #ubuntu-quality . Does anyone want to join?
<aquarius> Is anyone around who knows about boost.python or C++ and fancies spending a couple of hours on an interesting little project?
<aquarius> I'm no good at C++ :)
<nik90> tachyons: What do you mean closes frequently?
<nik90> tachyons: I have been running it for months now and I havent had a single crash.
<nik90> first time hearing this issue
<tachyons>  <nik90> tachyons: What do you mean closes frequently? [19:52] <nik90> tachyons: I have been running it for months now and I havent had a single crash.
<tachyons> nik90 : sdk crashes when pressing some buttons
<tachyons> sorry for the delay
<tachyons> I was away
<xqwzts> hi folks, quick question: when running an app in qml-scene how can I emulate a swipe action?
<xqwzts> eg: swiping up to reveal the toolbar
<bigbadben> Hey all, I have some questions. There is a old app called blubphone that has not been updated in a while I want to start working on it I have experince programming just with languages like python and java (good thing the app is written in python) but I have never made a ubuntu app before is there anyone who can help me get a dev enviorment set up maybe and to start working on the app
<iBelieve> Anyone here from the Calendar app team? I've got a question about a feature in it.
<GuidoPallemans> i've posted a new app to http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/1k3jbn/new_app_connect_4_reversi/
<GuidoPallemans> ill soon add some screenshots, but first i'll post to g+ too
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: screenshots after g+ post. Like to see it
<GuidoPallemans> screenshots will be at g+ too
<GuidoPallemans> where do i post at g+? ubuntu app developers?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: yes
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hey nik90 :)
<GuidoPallemans> https://plus.google.com/u/1/communities/111350780270925540549
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Hi :)
<GuidoPallemans> where can I find a good example of standard menu tools (from the swipe-up menu) ?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: What do you mean by standard menu tools? Do you just mean regular toolbar buttons shown in the swipe-menu (toolbar)?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, you've got mail :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: Wow thnx a lot :-)
<GuidoPallemans> nik90, i just need to put 1 button there
<GuidoPallemans> indeed the toolbar
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, you're welcome :) Well, in 5 min. you'll have a new merge proposal xD
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: regarding the icons or something else?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: let me grab you an example :)
<GuidoPallemans> the showcase doesn't really hava a good example, just a button that opens another menu, i need just a button
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, I've added the pencil icon on the timer
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, actually, you've to press Enter to add a new preset. Where should I add the save icon?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5970716/
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: you can modify the onTriggered function to do what you want. It will act like a proper button
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: The new icons will be part of a new timer preset design (small changes) which is in my personal branch.
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: so you can add both the icons to the images folder as usual with the correct naming. I can then use it after your branch has been merged into trunk.
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: glad to help
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ok :)
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: worked perfectly
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~paolorotolo/ubuntu-clock-app/edit-select/+merge/179579
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: can you make the save icon slight thicker? Probably a thickness similar to the other icons. It seems a tad bit thiner
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ok :)
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: Is your game something similar to http://www.flasharcade.com/puzzle-games/connect-4-game.html ?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: If so, I have some cool ideas :D
<GuidoPallemans> have you clicked the g+ link? i cant seem to upload to imgur
<GuidoPallemans> nik90 no, its just the standard connect 4 game with dropping coins
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: yeah I get the idea now
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: you should definitely animate the coins dropping down
<GuidoPallemans> ah, yes that's it :D
<nik90> that would be insane
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, done
<GuidoPallemans> hmm not easy with just the ubuntu-shapes
<GuidoPallemans> maybe as an extra
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: UbuntuShape will have a x,y property to determine the placement.
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: You can animate that in qml quite easily
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: continue with your development. If I have time I will see if I can code that
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: much better :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, thanks
<GuidoPallemans> ah yes, i see how :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: btw I talked to the designers finally
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, good :D So?
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: I asked your questions to them
<nik90> Regarding swipe delete confirmation, it is planned to have that implemented in the sdk :)
<PaoloRotolo> nice
<nik90> So that should be implemented soon enough. We do not need to do anything on our side except wait for it to land in the sdk
<nik90> Regarding the stopwatch laps delete, they were fine with the idea and asked to go ahead
<nik90> its yours if you want it
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ok :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: merged
<PaoloRotolo> nik90,  what about the numeration of the laps?
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, ty :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, if you have 4 laps and you delete the second, you'll see "lap1,3,4"
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: numeration of the laps is something you need to think about. For instance if there are 4 laps and if the user deletes the 4th lap, then the next lap number should be 4 and not 5.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: If you delete the second, I think we can leave it at 2,3,4 since it will be an indication that the 2nd lap was faulty
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: But you need to detect if the most recent lap is being deleted or if it is somewhere in the middle and accordingly perform the correct action
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, yeah :D It's not easy...
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: use a if loop. While deleting the lap, get the lap number and compare with the lap count. If it is equal to lap count then it is the most recent lap. In that case reduce the lap count by 1 and delete the lap. In the else case, just delete that lap.
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: That's the basic logic. It is not that difficult. A nice challenge if you will :)
<PaoloRotolo> nik90, cool, thanks! I never programmed before, so I hope to fix that :D
<nik90> PaoloRotolo: these logical thought process is what will get you to kick start your programming hobby :) Have fun. Any issues you have let me know.
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: if you pull the latest changes, I think it is all finished
<GuidoPallemans> ah no, tied games are not implemented
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: checking now
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: nice! It could now use a more colorful background :D
<mihir> WebbyIT: did you flash your nexus with touch ?
<GuidoPallemans> nik90 is that the thememanager? I don't know how to use that, but ill check the apis
<GuidoPallemans> I don't see how that all works, and I like the way it looks now, so I'm gonna keep it this way.
<bigbadben> Ok so after a lot of digging I found the app I want to dev on is using gtk2.+ so I will need to migrate it to gtk3.+ is there a easy way to do this?
<Cantide> where can one find more tutorials than the currency converter? for example, I want to make an image rotate... should i look up QML tutorials in general, or are there Ubuntu Touch specific ways of doing this?
<iBelieve> Cantide, most stuff is just QML, you can find lots of docs at qt-project.org
<iBelieve> Cantide, Ubuntu Touch basically provides some UI widgets
<Cantide> iBelieve, thanks, that answered my question :)
<iBelieve> Cantide, the UI widgets provided by Ubuntu touch are documented at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<Cantide> yes, I have that page open now
<Cantide> and i was browsing through it and not finding everything i was looking for, hence my question
<Cantide> thanks for the help :) I'm just starting out today..
<iBelieve> Cantide, you're welcome, have fun developing for Ubuntu Touch :)
<Cantide> I shall!
<Cantide> Now i just need some awesome ideas for apps that are within my capabilities >.<
<iBelieve> Cantide, if you get stuck or don't know how to do something, try taking a look at the code for the core apps (if they fit within your licensing)
<Cantide> the first two apps I will make will doubtfully win anything T-Tv but they will help me learn, so that's okay
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> where can i have a look at that code?
<iBelieve> Cantide, if you want ideas, try taking a look here: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/. Non-developers post ideas for devs to make
<Cantide> yeah, i had a look there earlier :)
<Cantide> i've been circling this app showdown all day, so i've uncovered most links etc. :)
<iBelieve> Cantide, if you know the name of the app you want, just use bzr branch lp:<app-name>. The app names are ubuntu-filemanager-app, ubuntu-clock-app, etc.
<_5m0k3> Card Games for Ubuntu Touch.  Feedback welcome.  https://plus.google.com/u/0/110587021591787005452/posts/dJMQc9XdYey
<iBelieve> Cantide, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps has links to all the different core apps
<Cantide> i think using the command from the terminal will be easier for me, thanks :)
<Cantide> i'd really like some more tutorials on layout etc. :-S
<Cantide> and basic program flow - where things should be
<Cantide> but i guess i will learn all that as i play around
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, where would you like feedback? Here?
<_5m0k3> iBelieve: here's perfect
<Cantide> _5m0k3, I like the cards, they look professional! (i'm useless at photoshop ;) )
<Cantide> oh, the cards, when face up, seem to have more rounded corners than when face down, if that is a concern. Really minor imho
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, that app looks nice! In the game view, it probably would look nicer if you added spacing between the cards and buttons
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, ** the app, not that app
<Cantide> and maybe add a texture to the score area instead of gray - so that it matches the rest of the game
<_5m0k3> Cantide: thanks for pointing that out!  The cards are done entirely in .qml (aside from 4 .png for the suits and an .svg for the back)
<Cantide> _5m0k3, wow :) that's impressive :)
<_5m0k3> iBelieve: great idea!  I'll do that
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, also, have you considered how it will look on a phone (with a width of 50gu)?
<Cantide> could the cards be made to stack, accordion style, in the event that the width is restricted?
<_5m0k3> That's on a 50x75 in landscape.  I'll have to work on the UI, because it doesn't scale to portrait very nicely (or lock it to landscape).  form follows function!
<_5m0k3> That's a good idea Cantide.  I'm not sure how you'd play solitaire on a phone in portrait at all.  Thoughts about that?
<_5m0k3> good idea for blackjack*
<Cantide> wouldn't accordion work there, too? all you really need to see of a stack is the edge
<Cantide> it would be really cramped though with the number of columns needed for solitaire :<
<iBelieve> Cantide, scrolling left to right?
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, scrolling left to right?
<Cantide> scrolling could work, but then you cant see all stacks at a glance, and each time you need to place a card you'd scroll?
<Cantide> it might become tedious, just imho
<Cantide> i suppose if it scrolled while you're dragging a card it might be less tedious :)
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: are you still planning to make that cool effect for my app?
<Cantide> if i want to centre that label in the default template that loads, how do i do that? 'o'
<iBelieve> Cantide, to position items, you'll use anchors: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-anchor-layout.html
<Cantide> i tried anchors.centerIn: parent
<Cantide> but now the label is below the button o_O
<Cantide> (although it is centered)
<Cantide> iBelieve ^
<iBelieve> Cantide, I'll try it myself. What project did you use - Simple or Tabbed?
<Cantide> simple i think
<Cantide> the first one on the list
<iBelieve> Cantide, all right, give me a sec
<Cantide> yeah, simple
<iBelieve> Cantide, so... the HelloComponent and the Button are in a Column, which positions items automatically, though you can control the horizontal alignment
<Cantide> hmm... i'll need to read up on columns :(
<iBelieve> Cantide, is that what you want, or do you want to center it both horizontally and vertically?
<iBelieve> Cantide, to center it horizontally, you can use anchors.horizontalCenter: parent.horizontalCenter
<Cantide> hold on..
<Cantide> yesssssssssssssss
<Cantide> this is what i want :)
<Cantide> thanks!
<iBelieve> Cantide,  :)
<Cantide> iBelieve, thanks for your help with such trivial things (which are not so trivial to beginners)
<Cantide> I think learning how the layout works is probably the hardest as it seems unique to Ubuntu Touch
<iBelieve> Cantide, you're welcome, it's fun being able to share my knowledge with others
<Cantide> :)
<xqwzts> [gonna ask this again, channel was dead when i put it earlier]: when running an app in qml-scene how can I emulate a swipe action?
<xqwzts> eg: swiping up to reveal the toolbar
<iBelieve> xqwzts, just click and drag the mouse
<iBelieve> xqwzts, for the toolbar, just click and drag up from the bottom
<xqwzts> oh damn, i was just swiping down->up
<xqwzts> not from the bottom
<xqwzts> uhm dragging
<xqwzts> cheers iBelieve
<xqwzts> feel pretty stupid now :P
<Cantide> oh... reaaal n00b question - how do i declare variables?
<Cantide> wait, don't answer that - i should search before asking stupid things -.-
<Cantide> the code blocks on the qt-project website display empty blocks for me T-T
<Cantide> "Invalid write to global property" ??????
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: are you still planning to make that cool effect for my app?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: just got home. I will give it shot if I get some time.
<nik90> However do not depend on me entirely for it
<jasonamyers> Oh as a total n00b moment, is there a site I don't see at the developer.ubuntu.com that talks about how to develop ubuntu desktop apps?
<jasonamyers> that site seems to be all about ubuntu touch
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-11
<randomname> Is there a file selector in the Ubuntu SDK?
<randomname> I want to give the user the option to select one of the pictures on their device
<_5m0k3> What is the radius of curvature for UbuntuShape "small"
<_5m0k3> it's scales.  odd
<_5m0k3> it*
<narekb> Hi, I just learned of the App Showdown, and I'd like to ask if the judges may score differently based on the languages used to make the app
<narekb> (i.e. will a C++ app score more than a JS one?)
<mhmdyce> Hi
<mefrio> hi guys is there a way to display a photo selector in my ubuntu touch app??
<Cantide> is there any documentation about accessing the phone's hardware? (i.e. turning on the flash or accessing the gps)
<Momo> Hi, I'm planning on porting a CLI c++ program throught the ubuntu SDK for ubuntu touch. The program loads youtube videos, strips the video and adds an album cover in the mp3 tag. Due to the use of libraries and popen i'm not sure what the best way to port this is...
<Momo> any advice would be great, even if it is a straight up "Sorry not possible"
<mefrio> hey guys :) can someone help me there: http://askubuntu.com/questions/331331/photo-selector-api-for-ubuntu-touch ??
<Cantide> where can i find info about the Ubuntu Touch OSK ? Is it an app, can another keyboard be written as part of the App Showdown?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-04
<Snipes> Hey, can anyone help me figure out why I can't run the emulators? ARM and x86
<fdassdff> Are there any tutorials for using QT C++ plugins from QML?  I can't locate any
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi justCarakas
<dholbach> hey nik90, how are you? had a good weekend?
<dholbach> nik90, did you get anywhere with the clock-reboot packaging?
<popey> dholbach: the store rejected my forecast app using -dev2, which is why I bumped it to -dev3
<popey>       "text": "'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3' is not a supported framework"
<popey> dholbach: /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3.framework
<dholbach> hum hum
<popey> exists on device, so the device, tools and the store are out of sync (again)
<dholbach> popey, I'll start a conversation about this
<dholbach> (again)
<popey> thanks
<dholbach> popey, /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3.framework does not exist
<dholbach> while ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3.framework does
<popey> you're right
<popey> but this isnt a qml app ☻
<dholbach> I'm not taking sides in this or justifying the rejection - just trying to figure out what happened
<popey> so I should use ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2.framework ? (which is the one which got rejected by the store)
<popey> I know. ☻
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> I'll send a mail to the appstore list
<dholbach> we have to figure this out and process-ify this properly
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: bill says a priority for me this week is work with you to get this landed. https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-bookmark-timestamp/+merge/224117 anything i can do to help make that happen ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, I got it covered, it should land today
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: perfect, thanks !
<nik90> dholbach: hi :) Good Morning
<nik90> dholbach: in the weekend, I was first trying to get https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add-alarm-test merged since that would provide us with a working AP test.
<dholbach> nik90, ah, brilliant
<nik90> dholbach: in that MP carla is moving the test folder, so I figured it would be best to get that done before asking sergieusens for his help on the cmake followed by the debian packaging.
<dholbach> of course
<dholbach> let me know if you need any more help
<nik90> dholbach: the AP MP should go in by today since the review is mostly complete. Will do
<dholbach> rock on!
<nik90> :)
<dholbach> popey, mail sent
<popey> ta
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> Can anyone help me with adding "Yandex" to Online Accounts on UP?
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<popey> hi DanChapman
<qtros> Hi
<DanChapman> hey popey ;-)
<mihir> hi popey
<popey> mihir: hey
<mihir> hi popey how are you ?
<popey> great! happy days. hows you?
<mihir> popey: i am not sure why date time picker is not working on device , are there any dependencies that needs to be ship with device?
<mihir> popey: i am doing great too , busy days.
<justCarakas> other ppl also have troubles with the camera on the nexus 7 ?
<justCarakas> I was demonstrating U Touch to some friend after I updated to latest devel update and camera was just a black screen
<popey> works for me on devel-proposed
<mihir> Hmm okay , balloons has confirmed with latest trunk on device but it didn't work for him
<brendand> mihir, did you check whether any warnings are appearing on the command line?
<popey> mihir: i was replying to justCarakas sorry.
<mihir> popey: okay , no issues..
<mihir> brendand: i don't have device so i am not sure, but it works for Desktop
<justCarakas> popey: hmm k, maybe I should wait for an update :)
<nik90> mihir: I am using the date time picker for the new clock app and it seems to work fine on the phone.
<nik90> mihir: The only thing that doesn't work is autopilot tests w.r.t date time picker due a autopilot bug
<mihir> Hmm okay , nik90
<mihir> need to figure out why it doesn't work on device
<brendand> mihir, calendar could be using it wrong
<brendand> mihir, you might try the emulator
<mihir> brendand: Thank, will have to figure it out.
<nik90> balloons: Do you want to quickly look at https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add-alarm-test/+merge/229084 before I merge it to trunk? It looks ready.
<dpm> hi oSoMoN, are youtube videos supposed to be working with the browser? I tested the youtube scope last week, and when it opened a browser to play the videos, none of them could be played
<oSoMoN> dpm, could it be the bug that mhr3 was mentioning on Friday, where the scope tries to open youtube with https://, but the video is being served from http://, and therefore it’s blocked?
<oSoMoN> dpm, can you otherwise play youtube videos in the browser by browsing to them from the youtube homepage?
<dpm> oSoMoN, I couldn't, but let me re-check (I'm updating to the latest devel-proposed image now)
<oSoMoN> dpm, works here
<daker> oSoMoN: for me no, i have seen this yesterday the video source is loaded using http while the page is https(unsecure content)
<daker> oSoMoN: if the video url is serverd using https it wont work
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951285/
<mzanetti> fdassdff: http://notyetthere.org/wheretheissat-redone/
<oSoMoN> daker, yeah, that’s exactly the issue mhr3 was mentioning on Friday, apparently the video scope builds the URL with https:// (not sure why), so I suggested as a quick fix that they remove the s
<daker> yes
<dpm> oSoMoN, ok, yes, that's exactly what I'm seeing. I can load http YT videos on the browser, but the scope uses https and won't load them
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hey, I've reported this bug on Sat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1351636
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351636 in webbrowser-app "Can't login to WiFi hotspot network" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I'd still be in range of some hotspot networs for 2 days. If you want me to collect some logs, please let me know
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, oh, thanks, I had missed that one, I’ll look into it this afternoon and let you know if I need more info
<mzanetti> ok, cool, thanks
<qtros> Can anyone help me with adding "Yandex" to Online Accounts on UP?
<dpm> qtros, I'm afraid we cannot easily add any new online accounts until we're able to ship them as clicks
<qtros> dpm hello, David) Ok, let me know when it will happen ;)
<dpm> qtros, it will be after RTM, but rest assured there will be an announcement, I'm looking forward to it myself :)
<popey> mzanetti: your app failed because "'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3' is not a supported framework" - which dholbach has raised on the app store mailing list.. seems like an inconsistency
<qtros> dpm, I should ask another people about this, but maybe you know - why launch of any application on UP takes so long time?
<dholbach> popey, did you see what jdstrand said on #ubuntu-devel earlier?
<mzanetti> popey: well, the publisher site asked me to set that
<mzanetti> popey: btw. is it really required to bump that version like every other week?
<dholbach> popey, so I'm not sure anything regarding the frameworks will be changed any time soon
<mzanetti> starts becoming a bit annoying tbh. my deps don't change but still I have to update that all the time
<qtros> mzanetti +
<popey> dholbach: no
<popey> and now yes
<dholbach> <jdstrand> dholbach: I too agree there is no reason to rev the numbers in lockstep, however, there is probably a reason to rev the main one to whatever the highest one is
<dholbach>  dholbach: ie, right now there is ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 but there is only ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<popey> so what do we do? we can't approve apps right now.
<dholbach> popey, it's a framework which does not exist
<dholbach> that's the problem
<popey> right, but the store thinks it does
<popey> so it's the store that's at fault.
<popey> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3 should not be listed as a possible framework when submitting apps, basically.
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> so that was not something you specified in the manifest?
<popey> the process went like this..
<popey> copy/paste bbcnews webapp to forecast webapp
<popey> edit manifest to bump to 14.10-dev2 (as I knew this needed bumping)
<popey> run the tools on it, pass
<popey> submit to the store, FAIL
<dholbach> beuno, ^
<dholbach> popey, sorry - I assumed this was something you specified in the manifest
<popey> store bitches that -dev2 is not allowed, so I bump it, and now the store accepts it
<popey> yeah, i did specify in the manifest ☻
<popey> because the store told me to
<popey> before you even saw it
<dholbach> beuno, is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+junk/frameworks/view/head:/frameworks.json what the store uses?
<popey> I got the automated test running in the website telling me I used an invalid framework
<popey> no doubt mzanetti got the same?
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> then I just picked one from the list the website was giving me
<beuno> dholbach, otp, but, it's at the moment something I add to the admin
<popey> bingo, same as me
<beuno> disconected from frameworks.json
<beuno> dholbach, I plan for the store to generate frameworks.json automatically
<beuno> soon
<beuno> I'll get back to the -dev2/3 mess in a bit
<beuno> I got confused
<dholbach> thanks beuno
<beuno> well, it's confusing to just release -3 of QML and not the rest
<beuno> :)
<dholbach> beuno, mzanetti and popey can be your guinea pigs :)
<beuno> they always are.
<popey> *squeak*
<dholbach> all in order then :-P
<popey> thanks dholbach beuno
<qtros> Guys, please told me, why launching of any application on UP takes so much time? I've tested UP on device year ago, application startup was much faster!
<mzanetti> popey: :D
<jdstrand> dholbach: the click reviewers tools should have rejected ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3
<jdstrand> popey: ^
<jdstrand> I understand the store may have accepted it
<dholbach> jdstrand, my local c-r-t run did that
<jdstrand> right, ok good
<jdstrand> so, I talked to beuno about the store over the weekend. I guess the store needs to get the frameworks.json like the tools do
<jdstrand> popey: I suggest changing your app to use either ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 or ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<jdstrand> that will let apps flow until the store, the frameworks and the review tools are in sync
<jdstrand> dholbach (and beuno): so, if the store is updated to use the remote frameworks.json, then the tools, the sdk and the store should never be out of sync
<jdstrand> dholbach: then it is just a matter of keeping frameworks.json in sync with the framework upload
<beuno> right
<beuno> I'll get that done soon
<dholbach> sexy times!
<beuno> it'll generate the json instead of consuming it
<beuno> from the bzr branch
<beuno> but I don't think that changes anything
<beuno> other than who can update it, which I will widen the group at some point as well
<jdstrand> beuno: huh, so what I mentioned over the weekend is that I updated the bzr branch and the store still rejected it
<beuno> jdstrand, my brain will be with you in 15, wrapping up a call!
<popey> jdstrand: ok, thanks.
<nik90> renatu: hey, did you get a chance to look through my fastscroll branch that I emailed you about?
<renatu> not yet
<popey> nik90: whats the tag you're using for rtm bugs on clock?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1338697 needs tagging
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338697 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm sound url read from a saved alarm is always empty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> popey: I just assign to the rtm milestone..haven't tagged them specificall
<popey> ah
<nik90> popey: I will mark that as affecting the clock app while the fix is to be done in the SDK
<popey> k
<nik90> renatu: if you have some time this week can you do so, I am pretty sure that I am just missing a one liner that is causing it to not work properly
<popey> jdstrand: beuno when should I resubmit with the changed framework?
<jdstrand> popey: what framework are you using?
<beuno> so, what happened is that I deprecated all of -dev2
<beuno> and added a -dev3 for all of them
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> I see
<popey> jdstrand: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<beuno> because that's what I expected it to work lik
<beuno> liek
<jdstrand> right, so the store has to be updated
 * beuno gives up
<beuno> so I can change that
<popey> so the store said this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952332/
<jdstrand> when I reuploaded my app, I used ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2, but that was before beuno deprecated all of -dev2
<beuno> but having some in -dev2 and some un -dev3 seems to confuse our story further
<jdstrand> beuno: right, I found that surprising too. that came up on the mailing list today
<beuno> I think I'd rather we have -dev3 for everything
<beuno> I'll allow both in the mean time
<beuno> to unblock everything
<jdstrand> beuno: where are you updating this? I don't see any changes to frameworks.json?
<beuno> jdstrand, in an admin. Atm, frameworks.json has to be manually updated
<beuno> it will be replaced by a webservice soon
<jdstrand> beuno: I think if you adjusted the store to do what I did in the click reviewers tools, than it would be ok, no?
<beuno> so it'll all be in sync
<jdstrand> I see
<beuno> jdstrand, indeed, I'll pull in trunk and match what you did
<jdstrand> granted, the frameworks.json is currently reflecting the weird state we are in
<beuno> the webservice is quick to do, I'll try and knock it off this week
<jdstrand> ie, ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3 without corresponding ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3
 * beuno nods
<jdstrand> beuno: if I see ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev3 uploaded, then I'll update the branch and ping you to resync
<popey> note also needs to be in sync with what click says is valid on devices?
<beuno> jdstrand, thanks
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952363/
<beuno> popey, indeed
<beuno> ok, so the store is updated
<beuno> and is in sync with the review script
<beuno> sorry about the hiccup here
<beuno> that's what I get for trying to work over the weekend
<jdstrand> popey: it should be now: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+junk/frameworks/view/head:/frameworks.json
<beuno> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2 is deprecated in favor of -dev3
<beuno> everything else continues to work
<jdstrand> (that happened late last week, and the store is now in sync with that url)
<jdstrand> sounds good
<jdstrand> clearly we aren't quite there yet wrt staying in sync, but we are getting there
<beuno> yeah, I think auto-generating frameworks.json is the missing piece
<popey> \o/ submitted updated app, thanks chaps
<popey> dholbach: ^ ☻
<popey> mzanetti:  you may want to resubmit your awesome world-changing app too
<mzanetti> popey: lol
<popey> ☻
<mzanetti> popey: what's the status mow? just resubmit as is? with -dev3?
<mzanetti> right... scrollback says so
 * mzanetti always adds a micro version number to apps just for the store :D
<popey> yeah, i bumped version and moved to ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, I can't manage to log in into my phone any more... you seem to have built up some knowledge about the new security stuff
<mzanetti> dpm: can you help me?
<mzanetti> I'm using the latest promoted image (updated ota) and the device doesn't show up in adb devices any more
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm trying to build a trunk branch of gallery in an armhf chroot via qtcreator. i updated the chroot and i used the "manage" option to go in there and install build-dep of the app. I still get this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7952497/ Any ideas ?
<dpm> mzanetti, what do you mean log in, you mean as a user to get past the welcome screen, or as a developer?
<dpm> trying to deploy an app
<mzanetti> dpm: trying to get a command line on the phone
<mzanetti> dpm: adb devices doesn't show it
<dpm> mzanetti, you should have developer mode under System Settings > About this phone
<mzanetti> dpm: I enabled that
<mzanetti> dpm: it also says I need to set a password. I did that, but it doesn't seem to work
<mzanetti> image 157
<dpm> mzanetti, hm, that was going to be my next question
<dpm> ogra_, would you know why mzanetti can't access adb even after having enabled developer mode + screen lock on image 157? ^
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: apt-get install libcontent-hub-dev:armhf ?
<mzanetti> dpm: ogra_: note that setting a password doesn't seem to really enable the screen lock
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: inside the chroot of course
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin:  libcontent-hub-dev:armhf : Depends: libcontent-hub0:armhf (= 0.0+14.10.20140801.4-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> mzanetti, better tell that to mterry
<mzanetti> ogra_: hey, another question: I'm using a dedicated device just for developing where I don't care at all for security (don't take it with me, doesn't have any sensitive information)
<mzanetti> ogra_: this new mode still always forces me to enter a pin whenever I want to have a test run of my app?
<ogra_> we just dropped that nonsense (i hope)
<mzanetti> ah, great :)
<ogra_> you should get a popup on screen if you connect to a new PC ... once you approved that it should always just connect
<ogra_> like android does
<mzanetti> mhm... works for me I guess
<mzanetti> thanks
<ogra_> for the popup you need to unlock once ... but if the PC figerprint  is known it shouldnt ask again
<mzanetti> sounds good
<ogra_> well, if i manage to implement it in time :P
<mzanetti> heh... hurry up then :D
<mzanetti> ogra_: btw. no reply from king.com
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> mzanetti, btw, how did you test the passwd stuff ? on y fresh readonly flash i hope ;)
<ogra_> there is no migration path to the new model in apt at all
<mzanetti> ogra_: no... I'm on holiday and just have my dogfooding phone with me
<mzanetti> ran into an issue with wifi hotspots and wanted to get logs
<ogra_> rigtht, talk to mterry then please
<mzanetti> no chance in activating some mode to get em
<mzanetti> ack
<ogra_> well adb is still as it was before
<mzanetti> humm... adb devices doesn't give me anything
<ogra_> nothing changed there yet, up to now i only added the UI
<ogra_> if the checkbox is toddled on adb should just work
<ogra_> *toggled
<mzanetti> ok... I guess I should try to find another USB cable then... really weird
<mhall119> Kaleo: can you help http://askubuntu.com/questions/506614/why-cant-i-use-the-14-10-development-apis
<Kaleo> mhall119, I don't really know what's going on there, t1mp is the one familiar with this piece
<mhall119> t1mp: ^^
<t1mp> mhall119, Kaleo ^ I answered on askubuntu
<Kaleo> t1mp, thanks
<mhall119> thanks t1mp
<nerochiaro> artmello: hey, quick question: can you currently build the gallery app in qtcreator using the armhf kit ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: hello
<nerochiaro> t1mp: hey
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I've been trying to figure out exactly what broke this in notes-app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1350361
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350361 in notes-app "test_note_focus_on_second_click_outside failed on mako #159" [Undecided,In progress]
<t1mp> nerochiaro: any ideas?
<t1mp> mhall119: ^for that bug, do you know what the lt- bugs mean?
<t1mp> s/bugs/tags
<t1mp> mhall119: ahh.. I think I figured it out - Landing Team :)
<nerochiaro> t1mp: not sure. as the comments pointed out it's a bug in the calculation of the note size, which is based on text size essentially
<mhall119> t1mp: glad I could help :)
<t1mp> mhall119: :)
<nerochiaro> t1mp: but i haven't been touching notes in a while
<artmello> nerochiaro: didn't try to build it recently, but yes I was able to
<t1mp> nerochiaro: seems like nobody did, so I got the bug ;)
<mhall119> balloons: ^^ can you check t1mp's bug above? It sounds like the failure might be limited to the test setup
<t1mp> nerochiaro: anyway, thanks :)  the bug doesn't seem important anymore anyway (it did at first)
<t1mp> nerochiaro: btw, by the end of the week I'll be back in bcn :)
<t1mp> mhall119, balloons that failure is not limited to the test setup, I reproduced it on mako with image 16x
 * t1mp food, bbl
 * balloons resding
<achiang> anyone have experience debugging complex apps with c++ backends? i somehow found myself deep in the guts of qt5base and thinking this can't be where i should be...
<nerochiaro> artmello_: when you have a moment can you please try again with trunk ?
<artmello_> nerochiaro: sure
<popey> beuno: https://pastebin.canonical.com/114767/ got that when trying to upload a version of my app
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> ahayzen: yo!
<popey> ahayzen: good weekend?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah a busy one u?
<popey> beer train
<popey> choo choo *hic*
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> ah with ubuntu-uk?
<popey> ya
<ahayzen> sweet
<ahayzen> 'real ale train' or RAT ?
<ahayzen> popey, anyway ... so what is the plan with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1350529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged]
<ahayzen> popey, if u look at my last comment i've basically shown that it isn't the music-app there is something strange going on
<ahayzen> popey, either we are missing some property to filter the tracks or the QML plugin is broken
<popey> yes, RAT ☻
 * popey looks
<ahayzen> popey, and according to the landing mail it is 'worked on by upstream developers' ... not sure who 'upstream' is? us || mediascanner2 guys?
<ahayzen> popey, oh and if u could confirm that mini-app i made does that same it could be useful ;)
<popey> lets ask sil2100 in -ci-eng
<ahayzen> popey, cool
<popey> lemme test that now
 * balloons listens
<ahayzen> balloons, o/
<balloons> hey ahayzen :-)
<ahayzen> popey, it is a qmlproject app.. so easiest way is to open in qtcreator then do 'install/run on device'
<ahayzen> popey, suppose that bug should be critical not high as well as it is blocking the image and our mps
<popey> ahayzen: your app doesnt launch here
<ahayzen> popey, uhoh
<ahayzen> popey, what does it say?
 * popey reboots
<popey> nothing
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> doesn't launch
<ahayzen> popey, i think i had to go with the install the app route as run just didn't wanna play IIRC
<popey> yeah, i made a click from it, pushed to phone and installed
<popey> probably apparmor
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> popey, i did Build->Ubuntu->Install application on device
<ahayzen> popey, yeah it needs to be unconfined
<popey> i get no log at all when running iut
<popey> lemme do it in sdk
<popey> expecting failure
 * jdstrand advises to use click-reviewers-tools and do 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog'
<ahayzen> popey, ah the app.json isn;t in the bzr?
<popey> there were no denials, I was being humourous ☻
<ahayzen> popey, so u'll have to mod it urself
<jdstrand> heh
<popey> correct, no app.json
<ahayzen> popey, hang on i'll add it then push
<popey> thanks
<ahayzen> popey, try now pulling now :)
<popey> k
<popey> uh
<popey> this looks messed up
<ahayzen> popey, now whats up lol
<popey> http://imgur.com/pPz72YZ
<popey> that looks bad
<ahayzen> popey, thats what i had! now close it and run it again
<ahayzen> popey, i just thought it was some random Mir thing lol
<popey> same
<ahayzen> popey, except mine was white on black not black on white
<popey> freaky
<ahayzen> popey, did it run the second time?
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> lots of crap in unity8.log
<ahayzen> popey, ok so at the top do u have some *completely* empty listitems?
<nik90> .;
 * ahayzen causes bugs in his 'mini-app' to solve bugs....
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955024/
<ahayzen> oh god popey should we report this in another bug?
<popey> you doing this on devel or proposed?
<ahayzen> popey, i was ~166 now i'm on the latest proposed
<popey> hm
<popey> same
<popey> what does your app even do?
<popey> there's nothing to it
<ahayzen> popey, hang on just about to post a screeny of mine..
<ahayzen> popey, less is more ;) ... https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMOW5BOWV4Q2lieTg/edit
<popey> wtf
<popey> why is mine so messed up
<ahayzen> popey, it simply lists the title and filename of every song in the SongsModel ... but it shows that the first two items are incorrect as they have no filepath or title or anything! ... (which is the bug that is causing music-app to explode)
<nik90>  balloons: Hi, I am going to go ahead and merge https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add-alarm-test/+merge/229084
<popey> can you post your screenshot to the bug to make it clear?
<nik90> balloons: is that okay with you?
<popey> and in words of one syllable
<ahayzen> popey, yep will do .... hmm one syllable ;)
<popey> "tune no work"
<popey> best synonym for music I could come up with
<popey> jdstrand: i appreciate you having apparmor on hilight though (I assume)
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> I dont understand why it's blowing up so madly for me
 * popey reboots
<ahayzen> popey, i can't remember what i did to mine to fix it... thought i just closed the app and reopened
<ahayzen> popey, but maybe i reinstalled from qtcreator or something
<balloons> nik90, weird, my other comments are gone :-(
<nik90> balloons: were they inline comments?
<balloons> no, I must not have submitted them I guess
<nik90> balloons: oh :(
<ahayzen> popey, commented, hope it is clear enough? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350529/comments/8 ... i may have used more than 1 syllable though ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> balloons: can you add them when you have time? I believe carla is already starting with the next round of tests.
<popey> ahayzen: thank you!
<ahayzen> popey, so do we now wait to see what ms2 guys say? i feel there isn't much more we can do as we have proved it isn't us?
<popey> yeah, I'll poke jamesh
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks, meanwhile the listitem-actions, nik90 helped me find the address-book one that i've been reworking ours to https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2 which should then have consistent animations across address-book, clock-reboot and music-app :)
<balloons> nik90, I think it's fine. I had trouble getting things runnning locally as well. If they work for you and jenkins, I'm happy for the moment
<ahayzen> popey, and for this bug 1205355 i just approved the fix that they made for us :)
<ubot5> bug 1205355 in ubuntu-download-manager "Content-Disposition is not used to get the file name" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1205355
<nik90> balloons: well I don't know about jenkins, but it worked for me in the utopic vm I have
<balloons> nik90, I would like __init__.py to be different.. no disabling OKS for instance
<popey> ahayzen: sweet!
<popey> awesome news
<ahayzen> popey, now for the content-hub we are waiting for mediascanner2 again lol... we need a way of streaming/reloading the models
<nik90> balloons: I agree, I was about to ask you about it actually
<ahayzen> popey, then content-hub is done \o/
<popey> nearly there!
<ahayzen> popey, the mediascanner2 folk must love us lol requesting loads of features and finding loads of bugs all the time ;)
<nik90> balloons: I think she took it from the old clock app tests which also do that
<ahayzen> popey, are u going to poke jamesh via mail? ... because if u are could u refresh his mind with the reloading/streaming models issue as well?
<popey> i just poked via irc
<ahayzen> popey, :) ...which chann?
<popey> feel free to poke via mail, the two-pronged attack works well with the wild-eye'd marsupial developer
<popey> pm
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> haha
<nik90> ahayzen: thought you added some modifications to it :P
<ahayzen> nik90, *adding* ...
<nik90> hehe
<ahayzen> nik90, just starting to figure out reordering
<balloons> nik90, right, which is why it's ok to merge it for now
<jdstrand> Wellark: hey, are you around and available to talk about the connectivity-api? it seems it would be quite late for you so feel free to tell me to wait until morning
<jdstrand> well, my morning, it would be your afternoon tomorrow :)
<ahayzen> popey, what were we doing with that screen corruption issue? did we want to just show someone to see if it is valid?
<popey> ahayzen: yeah, I'll file a bug
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks :)
<nik90> balloons: ok
<popey> ahayzen: bug 1352553
<ubot5> bug 1352553 in mir (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption on mako #169" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352553
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<ahayzen> nik90, u still around?
<nik90> ahayzen: what's up
<ahayzen> nik90, i need to conditionally set the leftSideAction
<ahayzen> nik90, so i have songStackPage.line1 === "Playlist" ? playlistRemoveAction : null
<nik90> hmm
<ahayzen> nik90, and playlistRemoveAction is a Component with the action inside...
<ahayzen> nik90, but i just get "Unable to assign QQmlComponent to Action_QMLTYPE_19"
<ahayzen> nik90, wondered if u had any ideas as my brain has frozen :/
<ahayzen> nik90, the only thing i can think of is dynamically create them in JS but that just feels like it would be slow and horrible to write compared to pure QML
<nik90> maybe use a loader?
<nik90> which is loaded only when you want it to
<nik90> ahayzen: ^^ ?
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm sounds like a plan
<ahayzen> nik90, sweet changing playlistRemoveAction to a Loader then putting the action as the sourceComponent... then just do songStackPage.line1 === "Playlist" ? playlistRemoveAction.item : null
<ahayzen> nik90, works thanks :)
<nik90> ahayzen: awesome
<ahayzen> nik90, thats reordering added \o/
<nik90> \o/
<balloons> ahayzen, so I'm wondering where to start on restructing for tests for music.. Should I merge all the pending branches and depend on them or /
<ahayzen> balloons, hah oh god this could be fun....
<balloons> ahayzen, yea, it's kind of why I keep putting it off..
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI ms2 has broken us for now due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged]
<ahayzen> balloons, i would recommend waiting for ^^ to be fixed
<balloons> ahayzen, right I saw you talking with popey about it
<balloons> ahayzen, do you expect many things to change in the qml?
<ahayzen> balloons, then all of our branches will land.... and hopefully my listitem actions will...so all i'll have left is content-hub/bottom-edge then i'm onto ap refactor
<ahayzen> balloons, erm not much for the fix to ^^ bug...but when listitem-actions lands that could be a big change...and bottom-edge could be fun to test if i can figure it out before rtm :)
<balloons> but your thought is to wait.. as indeed that's alot of change to the app
<ahayzen> balloons, would u be around for our weekly meeting on thurs? ... because by then i would hope that the bug would be resolved/solution incoming and we could then discuss plans with alan and victor?
<ahayzen> balloons, eg which things to land before/after etc
<balloons> I'm usually just waking up when you guys meet :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, are u +/- victor's timezone?
<balloons> same, and yes, he's an early riser I guess
<ahayzen> balloons, hah it is lunch time for me... i sprint back from work so usually a few minutes late ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, victor is -5 and ur -4?
<balloons> ohh is victor -5?
<balloons> I'm -4 now yes
<ahayzen> balloons, what this says https://launchpad.net/~vthompson
<balloons> so yea, early riser if he's up much before that meeting
<ahayzen> balloons, he usually surfaces for the meeting lol
<ahayzen> balloons, but yeah i would recommend just holding off for a little bit...hopefully not too long
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach: Good Morning :) have nice day
<dholbach> and the same to you mihir
<justCarakas> good morning :) spotted an Ubuntu 10.04 t-shirt on the train this mornign :p
<dholbach> nik90, "make test" is still not supposed to work, right?
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> mhall119 ping
<dholbach> nik90, ok, so I updated the branch (lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging) again and the package builds now, but there are a few things missing:
<dholbach>  - .desktop file
<dholbach>  - autopilot bits are not installed anywhere
<dholbach>  - I assume something like "qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/qml/ubuntu-clock-app.qml" should work, but it doesn't
<dholbach>    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7959119/
<dholbach> nik90, let me know if I can be of any more help, but I guess we need a cmake wizard to figure the above out
<dholbach> nik90, and as I said above, "make test" still explodes
<dholbach> popey, ^ short summary
<popey> thanks dholbach
<nik90> 9:47 AM <dholbach> nik90, "make test" is still not supposed to work, right?
<nik90> that's right
<nik90> dholbach: qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/qml/ubuntu-clock-app.qml won't work since it doesn't include the backend libraries.
<nik90> dholbach: it requires an additional parameter -I ../backend
<bzoltan1> popey: ping
<popey> bzoltan1: pong
<bzoltan1> popey: that was quick :)
<popey> ☻
<popey> always, for you.
<bzoltan1> popey: i have an MR for the SHorts app
<bzoltan1> popey: :D
<bzoltan1> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-rssreader-app/select_many/+merge/229590
<popey> ooh
<bzoltan1> popey: we have changed the UbuntuShape and the side effect was that direct many_select of the UbuntuShape are not good. The shorts is the only app on the CI dash and on my test plan what is using that.
<bzoltan1> popey: Would it be possible to merge that simple change to unblock the UITK landing?
<popey> yeah, lets get it merged, leave it with me
<bzoltan1> popey: thanks a lot
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: could you give me reference where  you have date time picker , when we try to run it on device as mentioned by kunal, it gives following error, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged]
<mihir> nik90: it looks like we have missed something in Calendar app
<nik90> mihir: I am getting the link atm.
<DanChapman> good morning o/
<nik90> mihir: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/EditAlarmPage.qml#L167
<dpm> morning DanChapman
<nik90> DanChapman: Good Morning :D
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<nik90> mihir: we get the time from the date picker as alarmTime.setHours(_timePicker.hours, _timePicker.minutes, 0)
<mihir> nik90: Hmm i see
<mihir> nik90: this is how currently it is implemented in calendar , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/NewEvent.qml#L277
<mihir> This function is being called at start/end date.
<nik90> mihir: oh you guys are using the picker panel while I am using just the picker
 * nik90 brb in 15-20 mins...quick brunch
<mihir> nik90: I see , we are using Date Picker in Repetition http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/NewEvent.qml#L675
<dholbach> nik90, ok, let me see
<dholbach> nik90, the backend stuff is not installed in the package either
<dholbach> nik90, just for reference here's the list of files installed in the ubuntu-clock-app package after the build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7960127/
<nik90> dholbach: Aw I see the list. I was referring to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/DateTime/libdatetime.so, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/Alarm/Settings/libalarmsettings.so and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/Timezone/libtimezone.so
<dholbach> nik90, but they're not in a backend dir, right?
<nik90> dholbach: they are the compiled libraries that clock app needs. In the source code, they are located in the backend folder
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> they need to be intsalled into the right place too :)
<nik90> dholbach: how does the click package figure this out?
<dholbach> it's not a click package
<dholbach> but the .deb package
<dholbach> it should all be in the cmake file
<nik90> true, but I figured the same cmake instructions that click uses should be applicable to the debian installation. I will take a look to see what's wrong there
<dholbach> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/Alarm/Settings/libalarmsettings.so is also not the best dir name
<dholbach> having something with ubuntu-clock-app in the dir name would help
<dholbach> thanks nik90
<nik90> dholbach: so should it should be ubuntu-clock-app inside the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu folder I suppose
<dholbach> just take a look at the other files in there - or how other apps do it
<nik90> yes.
 * nik90 looks at the file manager app
<dholbach> rock on!
<dholbach> nik90, hum.... ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit
<dholbach> nik90, where do I get that from?
<nik90> dholbach: sudo apt-get install python-autopilot libautopilot-qt ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot python3-autopilot-vis are the packages necessary for AP tests
<dholbach> thanks
<jgdx> elopio, ping
<jgdx> brendand, maybe you can answer this as well? Is this[1] conforming well to the page object pattern? Those are helpers for the phone app[2] tests. [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7960217/ [2] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp
<brendand> jgdx, yeah - looks good
<jgdx> brendand, nice, thanks
<DanChapman> davmor2, hey chap :-). any chance you could try out http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/click/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko_0.2.3_armhf.click on a 3G connection for me. I can't seem to get signal here
<davmor2> DanChapman: I can latter
<DanChapman> davmor2, that would be awesome (if you can find the time that is).. thanks :-)
<davmor2> DanChapman: no worries
<justCarakas> I have a question
<justCarakas> when you look at firefox OS, they have a lot of awesome and popular games in HTML5 versions, like candy crush, packman, etc, cant we port those to ubuntu touch ?
<daker> justCarakas: most of the time they have partnership with the editor of the game
<justCarakas> ow, can't we try to get those 2 ? :p
<justCarakas> btw is someone already working on watsapp ? just found this http://git.ovz.ca/openwapp/openwapp/tree/master (i need to do a presentation on ubuntu touch an firefox os at my job so I'm doing some research)
<ahayzen> popey, balloons, hopefully good news coming for bug 1350529, jamesh seems to have found something and got a patch on its way :)
<ubot5> bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350529
<daker> justCarakas: for ex cuttherope http://mozilla.cuttherope.net/
<justCarakas> daker thats awesome :D
<qtros> mhall119 ping
<qtros> dpm ping
<dpm> hi qtros
<qtros> hi dpm!
<qtros> dpm please, take a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/
<qtros> on the top I can see "import Ubuntu.DownloadManager 0.1"
<qtros> dpm but package name is "UbuntuDownloadManager" (without dot)
<dpm> ah, I see. qtros, would you mind filing a bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug - this is an example that should be fixed in the code
<qtros> dpm do you mean that package name must be changed?
<dpm> I don't think so, I think it's a matter of the example snippet needing to be corrected to read UbuntuDownloadManager
<dpm> i.e. the dot needs to be removed from the example
<qtros> dpm it was my first thought too, but now I think that name of binaries is incorrect, it should use the same naming as  Ubuntu.Components, Ubuntu.Layouts and so on
<dpm> qtros, in this case, I'd suggest perhaps asking kalikiana
 * kalikiana listens
<t1mp> dpm: download manager is not part of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<t1mp> so the bug should not be reported there
<dpm> t1mp, where should it be reported?
<kalikiana> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-download-manager
<dpm> great, thanks kalikiana, t1mp. qtros, so I'd recommend to file the bug against that project
<dpm> kalikiana, so do you think the import should be named UbuntuDownloadManager or Ubuntu.DownloadManager?
<t1mp> kalikiana found it faster :)
<t1mp> thanks
<t1mp> dpm: when I look at the list at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/development/, Ubuntu.DownloadManager makes more sense
<t1mp> I don't know if we have an "official" policy for naming of packages Ubuntu.*. Can anyone just name their package like that?
<kalikiana> there's nothing to prevent you from doing it
<dpm> I think the best thing would be that if someone creates an Ubuntu.* component, if it's good enough then it should be adopted in the platform
<kalikiana> also there's no consistency even in qt itself there… and we have no clear policy
<dpm> or we could have an Ubuntu.labs namespace for everyone to use. Just throwing some ideas. I don't see this as much of a priority, but it could be good to discuss at the next UOS
<kalikiana> dpm: yeah. ultimately components only can get in through the seeds so there's no "risk" of rogue components anyway
 * dpm nods
<t1mp> we had Ubuntu.Components.Extras once, but we decided not to do that any more
<t1mp> because the name somehow implies that we are supporting/maintaining it
<kalikiana> the labs idea also came up but there was no clear concensus that it would solve anything for real - if you want experimental stuff you should copy it otherwise test cases will eventually explode
<t1mp> so stuff now is either in Ubuntu.Components and we support it, or it is not
<t1mp> anyone is free to experiment with their own code, no need to put it in Ubuntu.labs\
<t1mp> and when it is good enough (including tests+docs) it can be proposed to be included in Ubuntu.Components
<dpm> ah, thanks. Good to know you guys have had that discussion.
<mihir> popey: you released Calendar in Store?
<popey> mihir: no, but i can do
<popey> mihir: just clearing up some bug statuses that were old
<popey> sorry for the bug spam ☻
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: artmello: Elleo : anyone of you is currently using 14.10 as their platform ?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: yep?
<nerochiaro> can you build current trunk of gallery-app ?
<nerochiaro> Elleo: it fails to build some tests for me
<Elleo> nerochiaro: probably the recent switch to g++ 4.9
<popey> balloons: could you do the usual, and push all the core apps to the store?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: that has some extra warnings for things like unused functions that are hitting a bunch of projects
<nerochiaro> Elleo: it seems a problem with QDbus actually
<Elleo> nerochiaro: will set a build going now and see what happens
<nerochiaro> Elleo: thanks. I have solved the problem, but I was wondering if it was my system being messed up or an actual issue
<nerochiaro> Elleo: i also can't currently build gallery in an armhf chroot, though for a different reason. would be grand if you could check if that builds successfully for you too or not
<Elleo> don't think I've got an up-to-date armhf chroot at the moment; I could try building on the device though
<sergiusens> popey: hey, wrt to the untappd webapp, when I want to sign in (with password), I get dispatched to the webbrowser; have you seen that?
<mihir> popey: okay, i just wanted to make sure we don't update until we fix the Date picker issue.
<mihir> I'll work tonight after office hours for that bug.
<balloons> aye-aye.. a round of core apps coming up popey
<popey> balloons: thanks
<Elleo> nerochiaro: build failed when linking gallery-app against libexiv2 when building on device
<Elleo> nerochiaro: haven't tried on my desktop yet, as my utopic version is a bit out of date, so doing an upgrade first
<nerochiaro> Elleo: i had the same problem
<nerochiaro> Elleo: would also appreciate if you could use qtcreator to setup a chroot for the device and try building in there as wel
<Elleo> nerochiaro: will do
<qtros> dpm kalikiana I want to return to talk about ubuntu.downloadmanager
<qtros> dpm kalikiana package name on device contains "."
<qtros> dpm kalikiana so now we have different names and as result compatibility is broken
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: is there any place where the equivalent of transferContentType for a c++ export transfer is documented ?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: I can't find anywhere how to figure out how to the content hub tells me what content type it wants when requesting data from my app
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, you mean knowing what the contentType requested was from the transfer object?
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> that's what i'm adding right now, Kaleo needed it for the camera-app
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, the type was only used to choose the peer before
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: but can i already access it with the current API somehow ?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, why do you need it from the c++ api?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> only in the peer request
<kenvandine> not in the transfer
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: so it's something that's exposed only from QML but not from c++ ? i'm using c++ for content transfers at the moment as the app is already set up that way
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: (gallery)
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, but i have a branch adding it now
<kenvandine> yeah.. gallery is doing something bad there :)
<kenvandine> but we know that
<kenvandine> ok, for gallery
<kenvandine> well soon you will be able to get it
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i have a branch already
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/add_type_to_transfer/+merge/229502
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, i'm trying that
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^ i was just saying as long as it was exposed right on the qml side it didn't matter... and here's a c++ user wanting it
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, basically i'm annoyed that cuc::Type::Known is a struct and not an enum, i'd rather have an enum then put the int on dbus
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, in this branch i'm adding a contentType property as a string
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i'd rather do it from QML to be honest, but it will require refactoring the app a bit
<Elleo> kenvandine: ah, heh
<kenvandine> which matches cuc::Type::Known::pictures().id()
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, we need to do that refactoring anyway...
<kenvandine> but now might not be the right time
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, anyway, so for now you'll have to check the property as a string
<kenvandine> in the QML bindings it's exposed as an enum, which is nicer
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: absolutely no problem
 * kenvandine hopes porting gallery to the qml bindings is on the roadmap for the near future 
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: after installing the build-dep of libcontenthub0 and trying to build cmake still complain that i am missing "Lcov", are you aware of that ?
<Elleo> kenvandine: it'll be the qml side that sets the value though, so as long as its preserved as the "all" string throughout it'll still only need changes to the qml side to make sure its set correctly
<kenvandine> Elleo, right
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, are you sure it's really failing on that?
<kenvandine> maybe not another failure?
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, i'm not seeing build failures here and it's been building in CI and silos
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, are you on utopic or trusty?
<kenvandine> i haven't tried building on trusty lately
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: it's failing in cmake. on utipic
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7961380/
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, that isn't a failure
<kenvandine> just warning that coverage won't work
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: oh, sorry, read to quickly
<kenvandine> no worries
<balloons> popey, all core apps should be waiting for your approval
<balloons> we did find a few with invalid manifest
<popey> BOOM!
<popey> oh?
<balloons> popey, yes. Dropping Letters Music Sudoku Calculator Shorts all complained
<popey> balloons: what did you do?
<balloons> calculator whines also ;-) and weather won't upload
<balloons> I broke all the things
<popey> excellent
<popey> i will take a look at them and fix them
<popey> thank yoU!
<balloons> ok, weather finally uploaded.. it gives the same error
<popey> what error?
<popey> can you be more specific? ☻
<kenvandine> popey, any idea why pathwind doesn't show up under games in the store?
<kenvandine> where does it get those categories from?
<popey> i see it if i search
<popey> no idea where they come from
<popey> dont think thats all baked yet
<kenvandine> ok, some games show up :)
<kenvandine> also, out of the subcategories to choose from, i have no idea which one is best for pathwind
<kenvandine> feels like we need more sub-categories
<kenvandine> but i'm sure we have smart people thinking about that stuff already :)
<qtros> popey hello
<popey> hi
<qtros> popey is someone working on FileManager now?
<popey> yes, arto and carlos
<qtros> popey cool, I have few advices for them) First one - use icons with better quality! Currently they are scaled up and looks smooth (I filled bug about that but nobody answered)
<qtros> popey second one - use multiline Label for file name in "icon" mode
<qtros> popey eliding file name with dots inside file name looks bad
<popey> bugs welcome ㋛
<qtros> popey I filed about 10 bugs (in File Manager, Gallery, UI toolkit) after installing UP on device, but no one answered =\
<popey> we have a lot of bugs
<popey> ☻
<qtros> Guys, since 173 it isn't easy to install an app from IDE?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: getting the same error linking against libexiv2 on the desktop as on the device
<Elleo> nerochiaro: will setup a chroot after my next meeting, but I expect it'll be the same there too
<Boogle> i have been working on app and was wondering how to test outside of sdk
<Boogle> without touch or emulator
<t1mp> Boogle: are you on utopic or trusty?
<Boogle> trusty
<t1mp> on utopic should just work, on trusty you probably don't have the latest UI toolkit
<t1mp> Boogle: are you using Ubuntu.Components?
<Boogle> Uuntu sdk
<Boogle> ubuntu sdk
<t1mp> Boogle: QML app?
<Boogle> html5
<t1mp> oh ok, I don't know anything about that. Maybe someone else here?
<Boogle> ok thanks anyway
<nerochiaro> Elleo: ok, that's strange. i don't get the exiv2 problem on desktop
<Boogle> what do i do with a click file?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: I get that on both desktop and device with latest utopic, that's with a click build, haven't tried a deb build
<nerochiaro> Elleo: can you just try building cmake and make on desktop ?
<Elleo> nerochiaro: building now
<Boogle> how do i launch my project on my desktop outside of sdk i have a click file
<Boogle> html5
<DanChapman> Boogle if i remember correctly (it's been a while since i did an html5 app) you can use ubuntu-html5-app-launcher from the command line
<Boogle> thankyou
<Boogle> does html5 mean webapp?
<Boogle> mean that the app is a webapp
<daker> HTML5 apps = packaged app(think like chrome apps)
<daker> Webapps = Remote webapps(ex : mobile.twitter.com)
<Boogle> shame now i have to recode qml
<Boogle> thanks for the help
<Boogle> what is difference between qt quick and qml
<t1mp> Boogle: qml is only the language, qtquick includes qml and tools, see http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt_Quick
<elopio> jgdx: how do you get to run the tests from your development branch?
<elopio> do you do sudo make install?
<dpm> jdstrand, could you help us with some more advice on how to track what could be causing the apparmor denial on bug 1351041? The app works in devel, but not in -proposed, so we don't even have a gut feeling on what could have caused it
<ubot5> bug 1351041 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351041
<jdstrand> dpm: the apparmor denial (while correct) may be a red herring on the bug
<jdstrand> dpm: to test, add to /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders_0.5.203 (assuming that is the version you are using):
<jdstrand>  /run/user/32011/ w,
<jdstrand> then do:
<jdstrand> sudo apparmor_parser -r /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders_0.5.203
<dpm> ok, on it, thanks
<jdstrand> dpm: that allows the app do what it is trying to do (get rid of the denial) so you can see if it is the cause of the bug
<dpm> ack
<jdstrand> dpm: after doing the above, try trigger the bug. either way, check /var/log/syslog for new denials (sometimes allowing one access uncovers another)
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<dpm> argh, can't edit that file? The phablet password no longer works
<dpm> ogra_, how can I use sudo in image 172? It doesn't take phablet or an empty password
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, just wanted to check (as we got caught out before), your change to bump the framework version, you don't need to bump the app armor policy aswell?
<balloons> ahayzen, this time around, we shouldn't need to do so
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks just wanted to double check :)
<balloons> ahayzen, yes good to ask questions :-)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, also FYI the ms2 fix appears to be working, just about to run ap on device to check
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I saw the good news this morning
<balloons> awesome!
<bzoltan1> nik90:  if you are around, would you have few minutes to check out the latest QtC plugin from the Tools Development PPA on Trusty?
 * ahayzen waits patiently for autopilot
<nik90> bzoltan1: hey, sure. What do you want me to test in particular?
<bzoltan1> nik90:  there is a startup wizard. It should show correct data.
<nik90> bzoltan1: ah that.I tried it out yesterday :D
<nik90> bzoltan1: but will look into more closely now and report back
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm seeing 'ubuntuuitoolkit._custom_proxy_objects._common.ToolkitException: The main view has no header.'
<bzoltan1> nik90:  ohh, cool
<bzoltan1> nik90:  what you can see now is correct framework list and policy versions in the Publish page
<nik90> bzoltan1: does the framework list depend on the chroots that the developer has installed?
<ogra_> dpm, empty should definitely work (it does for me)
<ogra_> dpm, if it doesnt, just set a new one with passwd ;)
<dpm> ogra_, ooooh, I see what happened: I set the locking access code, and of course, that's the same password I should pass to sudo
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> your super secure four digit sudo PIN ;)
<dpm> yay
<balloons> ahayzen, is your toolkit helper up to date?
<ahayzen> balloons, how would i know? i'm on the latest image on device...
<dpm> popey, on your phone, what version of Reminders does 'click list' return?
<balloons> ahayzen, how are you running the tests?
<ahayzen> balloons, i run this script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7963036/
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, so the phablet-click-test-setup should pull the latest helpers
<balloons> ahayzen, I'd be happy to try as well
<ahayzen> balloons, i just tried running that without the --click because i thought that might have caused it
<ahayzen> balloons, that would be helpful... you need to add this silo http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-011
<balloons> ahayzen, mmm.. I'm not sure if passing --click doesn't pull the depends needed or not
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm gonna have dinner i'll try a few things when i get back and report back :)
<balloons> ahayzen, ok I'll add the silo and try myself
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<popey> dpm: com.ubuntu.reminders	0.5.203
<dpm> popey, thanks, I had a 0.5.latest installed, but I can reproduce the bug with both
<dpm> jdstrand, so I tried your suggestion, but either I did something wrong, or it had no effect -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7963100/ any ideas?
<dpm> ok, sorry, permission added to the wrong place in the file
<dpm> let me try again...
<dpm> so, adding that permission gets rid of the denial, but the app does still not load any notes
<bzoltan1> nik90: it depends on the selected chroot, yes
<nik90> bzoltan1: got a small issue. I closed the wizard and checked the box to not show it again yesterday. How do I reenable it?
<balloons> ahayzen, just fyi, music tests run fine for me
<bzoltan1> nik90:  just delete the ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk/firstrun
<nik90> bzoltan1: ah thnx
<bzoltan1> dpm: mhall119: I have justrelease the latest QtCreator and the Ubuntu plugin with all the new stuff (details on the ML). It was tested and dogfooded like no release before, but never know...
<mhall119> bzoltan1: heh, I just finished upgrading, time to apt-get update again :)
<bzoltan1> mhall119: :) good luck. feedbacks are welcome!
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is this released for Trusty?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  from the SDK PPA, only dist-upgrade will show it
<mhall119> ah, ok, good to know
<jdstrand> dpm: put it before the last '}', not the 2nd to last like it is in the paste now
<jdstrand> dpm: ah, you figured it out. so, seems it is not apparmor. perhaps check ~/cache/upstart/...
<dpm> jdstrand, yeah, I checked that out. It seems that the apparmor denial comes from signond, so it might be related to UOA after all. That's as much as I can figure out from the log, so I'll have a chat with mardy tomorrow
<jdstrand> interesting
<nik90> t1mp: I think I found a regression. The back button in the unity dash scopes are white in color while the title is grey. The white back button is barely visible
<nik90> t1mp: https://imgur.com/nf4A55S
<nik90> popey: can you confirm ^^ (image 173)
<dpm> nik90, I can confirm, I was going to report it too
<dpm> it not only affects the back button, also the search icon
<nik90> dpm: lol I can barely see the search icon :P
 * nik90 goes to report the bug
<dpm> ok, thanks nik90 :)
<nik90> dpm: yw
<nik90> dpm: bug 1353048
<ubot5> bug 1353048 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Header icon colors are white and barely visible in the Unity8 Dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353048
<dpm> nik90, confirmed, thanks!
<dpm> thanks a lot bzoltan1, and sorry for the late reply
<mihir> nik90: ping !!
<mihir> nik90:  Is Panel DateTimePicker has been depriciated or ?
<nik90> mihir: no idea..
<nik90> mihir: tbh, I dont think so. Even if it was deprecated you would have got the message
<mihir> nik90: hmmm , i am still not able to figure out why it does work on desktop and not on device.
<nik90> mihir: did you talk to any SDK dev?
<mihir> nik90: whou would be the right person to ask ?
<nik90> mihir: I think zsombor would know about this.
<nik90> although I am not sure if zsombor is back from his vacation
<mihir> okay , thanks nik90 i'll try to speak to him.
<nik90> if not talk to kalikiana
<mihir> kalikiana: ping !!!
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<nik90> balloons: did you look at the qa dashboard? Clock app has 16.7% pass :/
<balloons> nik90, clock isn't alone today
<balloons> the autopilot.exceptions.ProcessSearchError: Search criteria (pid = 4259, object path = '/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection') returned no results is indicative of the aa click hook not being invoked before running
<balloons> in other words autopilot never got to introspect the app on those tests
<nik90> oh
<mihir> balloons: regarding dateTime picker in Calendar, there is some change in UI
<balloons> hey mihir
<mihir> hey balloons
<mihir> How are you ?
<balloons> good.. I was hoping to hear from you or kunal about datetimepicker
<balloons> what did you discover?
<mihir> balloons: actually datepicker using picker Panel instead of DatePicker componont
<mihir> balloons: it gives following console output, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged]
<mihir> so either we need to talk to sdk team and figure out what is change or use DatePicker componont.
<nik90> mihir: it would help if you can create a sample app with just the datepicker and see if you can reproduce the bug on the device.
<nik90> mihir: this will confirm that it is not localised to the calendar app
<mihir> nik90: sure would do that.
<Wellark> DanChapman: hi!
<Wellark> do you have time to have a quick chat about https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1341548
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1341548 in Network Menu "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,Triaged]
<DanChapman> Wellark, Hey :-) sure... fire away
<Wellark> DanChapman: you said that dekko needs to know about "cheap vs. expensive" connections
<Wellark> could you elaborate how that affects the business logic and user experience
 * Wellark brb
<davmor2> DanChapman: hey dude I'm back with you can I have that link again and I can try that out now I have some time
<davmor2> DanChapman: nevermind I found it
<ahayzen> balloons, i wonder why it doesn't work on my device? hmmm
<Wellark> DanChapman: for example would dekko adapt it's network bandwith usage if it would know that it's functioning over a bandwith limited connection?
<Wellark> I'm just wondering what is the set of characteristics we need
<Wellark> actually we don't have a way to detect if mobile broadband has monetary costs or has volume limit at the moment
<balloons> ahayzen, you could try using adt to run it
<balloons> ahayzen, bzr branch lp:music-app
<Wellark> DanChapman: so only thing we could do is to indicate that a mobile broadband connection is bandwith limited if it's using slower connection method than 4G
<balloons> ahayzen, then adt-run music-app/ --click=com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb
<Wellark> DanChapman: would dekko then adapt to that?
<ahayzen> balloons, will that work from a trusty desktop?
<Wellark> or do you need additional information about the mobile broadband connection?
<DanChapman> Wellark, sure... so dekko has a bandwidth saving mode, which is really lean on what it fetches from an imap server. So ideally it would be great to be able to detect this and switch to this mode on network characteristic changes.
<Wellark> ok.
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, well indeed it will if you install http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.3.1_all.deb
<balloons> it's not been backported yet
<ahayzen> balloons, ah
<Wellark> then we could have a switch in system-settings where users can force "full bandwith" on mobile broadband if < 4G is only thing available no no wifi is accessible
<balloons> it however is standalone and works fine on trusty
<Wellark> DanChapman: so, dekko would be satisfied if it gets the overall internet connectivity status with "offline", "connecting", and "online"
<Wellark> and then a single characteristics indicating if the bandwith is limited
<DanChapman> Wellark, yes exactly that would be perfect
<Wellark> I will draft a dbus-api for that which can be properly confined
<DanChapman> Wellark, that would be brilliant. Thanks for dealing with :-D
<DanChapman> davmor2, excellent, fingers crossed it "should" hopefully work. Can't believe i've had no signal all day
<balloons> ahayzen, any luck?
<ahayzen> balloons, not yet haven't tried adt yet just double checking my normal setup because it *was* working
<ahayzen> balloons, maybe i've installed something bad...
<balloons> ahayzen, your toolkit is just likely out of date
<balloons> phablet-click-test-setup should pull a new one and install it
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll run that again
<davmor2> DanChapman: here it seems to be crashing on account creation, I'm going to guess at it not having write permissions or something daft like that :(
<davmor2> DanChapman: I'll try a fresh flash an install again but it might have to wait till tomorrow now unfortuantely :(
<ahayzen> balloons, there is an error near the end? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7964337/
<ahayzen> balloons, could that be my issue?
<nik90> ahayzen: are you trying to run the music-app tests on the device?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah...but ^^ log is from running phablet-click-test-setup
<nik90> ahayzen: can you confirm if you can run the music app on the device using qtcreator?
<nik90> assuming this is your standard work flow as well
<balloons> ahayzen, yep, it fails to push the toolkit
<ahayzen> nik90, it runs fine just the ap toolkit is wrong
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok
<ahayzen> balloons, so how do i fix it? just manually delete the old one or my ~/autopilot folder or something?
<balloons> ahayzen, you can manually push the new ones over the top in ~/autopilot yes
<balloons> put since you are on trusty, you'll need to download the tarball
<balloons> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot_1.1.1179+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<balloons> err.. lol
<balloons> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1179+14.10.20140804.orig.tar.gz
<ahayzen> balloons, ok \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, it is clicking things!
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm 1 failure for me
<ahayzen> balloons, this is the failure i'm getting.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7964684/
<ahayzen> balloons, not quite sure what it is trying todo as there is only 1 delete icon visible at that point?!
<balloons> ahayzen, yea weird.. I saw the same failure
<ahayzen> balloons, magic! ... how was it passing in CI before then?
<ahayzen> balloons, and this will probably be fixed when my listitem actions lands as that changes the way this works
<balloons> right.. so I'm not too concerned as you have major changes landing
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i guess
<balloons> let's land you mp :-0
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll see if i can get my listitemactions take 2 branch passing myself :)
<ahayzen> balloons, hah i've got a v2 branch in progress :P
<balloons> ahayzen, I just want something stable enough to do the test revamp with you on
<ahayzen> balloons, this v2 one will be... it uses the same ListItemWithActions as clock-app-reboot and address-book
<ahayzen> balloons, the v1 was a custom implementation
<ahayzen> balloons, think there are only a few UI tweaks left for it... then sort out the ap tests ..then  it is ready
<balloons> branch?
<balloons> fthe v2 i mean
<ahayzen> balloons, once that is landed we can refactor autopilot :)
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2/+merge/229536
<ahayzen> balloons, the ap tests need sorting ;) i just copied and pasted from v1 lol
<ahayzen> balloons, also i was wondering is autopilot able to send Uri-handler urls?
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll attempt to clear up the AP tests now :)
<ahayzen> balloons, think it is mainly just missing objectnames...
<daker> mhall119: PM ?
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm don't think the logic i used before will work as i had some custom stuff i could use to make the ap tests easier...gonna have to think how to get this to work :/
<balloons> ahayzen, yes we can fake uris
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet :) i'll add it to the list of things to test :)
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI my list of things and notes is here https://trello.com/c/2p7zUffL/278-music-refactor-ap-tests-to-use-python3-correct-objectname-test-var-names
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-06
<mhall119> daker: sure
<daker> mhall119: we can have it tomorrow, sleeping...
<mhall119> daker: sure, PM me any time
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning :)
<dpm> morning mardy, could you give us a hand with bug 1351041 to help unblock image promotion? I've added more information in the comments, and I've noticed we're not getting the token. I did as you mentioned in your comment, but /var/log/syslog didn't show anything related to accounts, and I wasn't sure how to run dbus-monitor
<ubot5> bug 1351041 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351041
<mardy> dpm: I added a comment
<mardy> dpm: what I find more suspicious is this: file:///usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.reminders/0.5.203/qml/reminders.qml:143: TypeError: Cannot read property 'HostName' of undefined
<mardy> dpm: actually, that line happens if you get an access token
<dpm> mardy, generally when we get an access token, it's output on the app's log, that's what made me think we're not getting the token. Should we be using dbus-monitor to see if it gets it?
<mardy> dpm: I'm quite sure you get it: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L143
<mardy> dpm: this is the error line, in the logs
<dpm> yes, that's the line I'm looking on Qt Creator
<mardy> dpm: try to print accountService.authData
<mardy> dpm: you probably need to use JSON.stringify()
<dpm> mardy, ok, will take me a while, I'm upgrading now to image 158 to reproduce the issue
<dpm> mardy, something like this? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968339/
<mardy> dpm: change line 15 with console.log('params: ' + JSON.stringify(accountService.authData.parameters))
<dpm> ok
<zsombi> dpm: thx for changing teh status of teh statesaver bug for trusty :)
<zsombi> s/teh/the
<dpm> zsombi, np ;)
<zsombi> dpm: no idea why it was grayed out for me...
<dpm> zsombi, I think you need to be a member of the bug squad to change some statuses of bugs in the distro
<dpm> if they have been milestoned
<zsombi> dpm: aha... ok :)
<dpm> mardy, ok, so it seems we're getting the token, but we're not able to read any params, that's the issue. See lines 31 and 32
<mardy> dpm: you probably forgot to link to the pastebin :-)
<dpm> mardy, argh, it was the excitement about finding a hint for the cause of the bug :-) There you are: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968430/
<popey> dholbach: fyi, for core apps, we're treating them like any other app, so can be processed in the store like 3rd party apps.
<dholbach> popey, gotcha
<mardy> dpm: weird. If the app can authenticate, it should also be able to read that setting
<mardy> dpm: can you please paste the .provider and .service files (not from the source tree, but from the installed locations)
<dpm> ok
<mardy> dpm: also check if you have something in /usr/share/accounts vs. ~/.local/share/accounts
<dpm> mardy, here are the contents of the two locations -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968500/
<mardy> dpm: OK. and what are the contents of the evernote files there?
<dpm> mardy, and here are the contents of the .provider and .service files: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968518/
<mardy> dpm: all looks fine
<mardy> dpm: in the older image (where it works), are you using the same version of reminders app, or an older one?
<dpm> mardy, the same version of reminders: 203
<mardy> weeeird
<mardy> dpm: and if you change accountService.authData to just authData, does it behave differently?
<dpm> mardy, unfortunately, same result, same log
<mardy> dpm: anything interesting in the syslog?
<dpm> mardy, I could not see anything related to accounts in the syslog, even after I set the logging to verbose for signond
<dpm> but I can try again
<mardy> dpm: no, no need
<mardy> dpm: I see that the authData can return an empty variant map if the underlying libaccounts's AccountService is NULL
<mardy> dpm: and that's the only case
<mardy> dpm: that could happen if you change the accountService object (for instance by changing its objectHandle property)
<mardy> dpm: or if the object referred to by the objectHandle property dies
<dpm> mardy, I don't think we do the first, but not sure if the later happens. In any case, if I understand it correctly this is something we have no control over in the app, do we?
<mardy> dpm: can you please add some debug message on the onObjectHandleChanged inside AccountService?
<mardy> dpm: you have only one evernote account, right?
<dpm> mardy, yes, I only have one account. Here's what I'm going to try now, I've added the debug message on object handle changed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968611/
<mardy> dpm: nope, you need {} around that code
<dpm> argh, typed too fast
<dpm> mardy, no luck, it seems that that callback is not triggered: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968658/
<mardy> dpm: I'm running out of ideas
<dpm> mardy, can we add a bug task for the relevant project and leave it in your hands? I'm not sure what else we can do in the app itself.
<mardy> dpm: yes, but how urgent is it? I've my hands full, and I have to prioritize another work, before bugfixing
<dpm> mardy, right now this is blocking promotion and we're entering TRAINCON-0 from what I see on #ubuntu-ci-eng. I guess the priority depends on your other tasks and what the QA folks say
<dpm> mardy, in any case, regardless of the priority, what would be the best project to add the bug task for?
<mardy> dpm: accounts-qml-module
<mardy> dpm: one more thing: can you please move the printing of authData inside the onObjectHandleChanged handler?
<dpm> mardy, sure, but will that make a difference? It seems that the handler is not called
<mardy> dpm: it is called once
<mardy> dpm: or you wouldn't authenticate :-)
<dpm> oh, then I missed it in the outpug
<dpm> *output
<mardy> dpm: line 18 of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968658/
<dpm> ok, cool, yes, let me do that
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment, could you please re-upload latest sudoku from jenkins to the store, current upload is borked. thanks! /cc dholbach
<dpm> mardy, progress :) -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968816/
<Mirv> popey: uploaded. weirdly, different behavior from before (too "quick"), so check also this one
<Mirv> or maybe something on the server side has just been made faster
<mardy> dpm: well, then at least we have a workaround: you can do "EvernoteConnection.hostname = accountService.authData.parameters["HostName"];" right before calling authenticate()
<popey> thanks Mirv
<dpm> mardy, awesome, thanks!
<mardy> dpm: let's keep the bug open anyways, I'll have a look at it when I can
<dpm> ok, thank you mardy, I've updated the bug description with the discussion this morning
<dpm> hi rpadovani, popey, could you review/test https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/workaround-for-1351041/+merge/229753 ?
 * popey looks
 * rpadovani is on i
<rpadovani> *it
<popey> dpm: got a click?
<dpm> yes, let me upload it
<popey> thanks
<dpm> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.204_armhf.click
<popey> ta
<popey> dpm: yup, that works
<davmor2> dpm: \o/ we might have notes again \o/
<dpm> excellent :)
<rpadovani> dpm, just to confirm, works also for me :-)
<popey> ship it!
<dpm> rpadovani, popey, in this case, could you guys approve/top-approve?
<popey> i have approved
<popey> rpadovani: can you top-approve pls?
<dpm> and popey, start the process to publish the click package from Jenkins?
<popey> yup, doing as soon as it merges
<rpadovani> done
 * dpm high-fives rpadovani and popey
<popey> \o/
<rpadovani> :-)
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> yo
<mihir> popey: how can we upgrade Calendar to qt 5.3 , as per comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged]
<popey> mihir: the device _is_ on 5.3
<popey> meaning we ship with qt5.3 on the image, and it's in the utopic archive.
<mihir> popey: okay ,so what should we conclude from comments , should we use DatePicker instead of panel
<mihir> ?
<popey> mihir: you running utopic?
<mihir> not now , but yes i do have on VM.
<popey> so on utopic do you see the date picker?
<mihir> i need to check that.
<mihir> so if it does , then it should work on device that's what you meant to say ?
<popey> well, trying to figure out where the issue lies
<popey> t1mp: did you unassign yourself because you dont believe uitk to be at fault for date picker?
<davmor2> popey: he unassigned himself because he is already assigned to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1349366 which is the bug he linked to which causes the issue I guess
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349366 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[PageStack] Pages does not get correct anchored in the PageStack area" [Critical,Confirmed]
<popey> ah, so he did
<popey> mihir: ^ ☻
<mihir> popey: yeah , i did look at that now, will try tonight and then revert back
<t1mp> popey, davmor2 I unassigned myself because I convinced zsombi to take it (I won't be around for long today)
<t1mp> popey: zsombi has the bug now in the uitk project, but I cannot assign people in uitk (ubuntu)
<t1mp> zsombi: ^  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged]
<t1mp> davmor2: the other bug that I linked, I thought it might be related, but it seems not
<popey> t1mp: gotcha, thanks!
<zsombi> oSoMoN: kalikiana: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/statesaver-path/+merge/229762
<oSoMoN> zsombi, will do
<zsombi> oSoMoN: thx
<kalikiana> zsombi: looking
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx 4 U 2 :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: should we unit test this? though it's kinda "obvious" if we had one place that checks all paths might be nice
<kalikiana> brb
 * nik90 sighs.. its TRAINCO mode :/ the indicator-datetime silo for enabling alarm vibrations is blocked
<t1mp> bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged]
<dholbach> hey nik90, could sergiusens help in any way?
<nik90> dholbach: I think he got busy yesterday to work on it.
<dholbach> ah ok
<nik90> dholbach: he said he would work on it 2h+ later, but I didnt see any reply from him
<dholbach> probably got too busy with cocktails with those small umbrellas by the pool :-P
<nik90> zsombi: hi, you are back. How was your vac?
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, maybe we could have unit test for that, but for all paths the toolkit uses, not for this particular one. OTOH there's a test which checks whether the state file is in teh proper place, that's why I have the test updated as well
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, I'm back, and I'm on 1338697
<zsombi> nik90: bug #1338697
<ubot5> bug 1338697 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm sound url read from a saved alarm is always empty" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338697
<zsombi> nik90: the vacation was awesome, relaxing, after the first 2 weeks I forgot where I've parked my car in teh airport :D
<nik90> zsombi: lol
<zsombi> nik90: it took me ~20 mins to find it :D
<zsombi> nik90: but back to the bug
<zsombi> nik90: it is QOrganizer who eats it... :/
<nik90> zsombi: oh..would that require a patch upstream then?
<zsombi> nik90: damn it :( it doesn't get saved into the occurence...
<zsombi> nik90: perhaps...
<nik90> zsombi: oh also I added some crash logs to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1337405 which causes the clock app to crash. It used to happen since the old clock app times.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1337405 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Clock App crashes frequently when UCAlarmModel::clear() is called" [Critical,Triaged]
<zsombi> nik90: I'll check that too
<nik90> zsombi: I realise you will be busy with the datetime picker crash for calendar app. So  bug 1337405 can go later if you wish
<ubot5> bug 1337405 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Clock App crashes frequently when UCAlarmModel::clear() is called" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337405
<zsombi> nik90: ok, seems it was a false alarm... the URL gets converted from QTodoItem to RawData, but then in the alarms << alarm it get lost...
<zsombi> nik90: which is weird
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: well, the crash is as bad as the DatePicker
<zsombi> nik90: OH DEAR!!!! :s
 * nik90 waits for zsombi to explain
<zsombi> nik90: in organizerEventFromAlarmData() teh sound is saved as QOrganizerItemAudibleReminder...
<zsombi> nik90: but in alarmDataFromOrganizerEvent() there's alarm.sound = QUrl(event.description()) :/
<zsombi> nik90: so the fix is obvious :/
<nik90> zsombi: so why :/ then?
<nik90> mismatched variable types
<zsombi> nik90: because this wouldn't had have to wait me to fix it :)
<nik90> :P
<zsombi> nik90: however the event.description is also set to sound's URL, so it should work!
<zsombi> nik90: so then we have a problem: why teh detail was missing from it?
<mardy> dpm: hi! I won't be able to attend the meeting about the evernote plugin
<zsombi> renato___: ping
<mardy> dpm: but as David wrote, it's possible to have the plugin shipped by the click package, just for trusted third parties
<dpm> mardy, that's fine, thanks for the heads up. We devised a plan after Pat's last e-mail. It seems we can ship everything (app+plugin) in one same click package, which would address all our problems. I had meant to cancel the meeting, so let me do that.
<mardy> dpm: cool
<qtros> Hi all
<qtros> popey ping
<popey> qtros: heya
<qtros> popey can you push new version of Shorts to store?) As far as I know you are doing it manually)
<popey> sure can
<renato___> zsombi, hi
<zsombi> renato___: I have a problem with the alarm sounds, seems the todos do not save the description, that's where the sound is saved too.
<renato___> zsombi, let me check, I think I have a unit test for that
<popey> Mirv: could you please also upload shorts? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/rssreader-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.shorts_0.2.281_all.click
<zsombi> renato___: kewl@
<qtros> popey maybe update version to 0.3 too, because after 0.2 we fixed a lot)
<popey> tricky, you'd need to do that in trunk, lets do that another time.
<zsombi> renato___: huhh???! QUrl(QString) gives me an empty invalid URL!!!
<renato___> zsombi, what do you mean?
<zsombi> renato___: I have an alarm.sound = QUrl(event.description()) conversion
<Mirv> popey: done
<zsombi> renato___: if I print out the event.description() that has the file:///..... URL
<popey> thanks Mirv
<zsombi> renato___: but the QUrl() ends up to be invalid
<popey> qtros: there you go, latest pushed and approved
<renato___> zsombi, humm, yes that is strange
<qtros> popey I'll test it soon) Thanks!
<zsombi> renato___: ok, it is not the conversion... when I'm storing the AlarmData in the QList<AlarmData> the QUrl sound content is getting lost
<renato___> zsombi, yeah I did some tests and I can store and restore the description value, and parse it using QUrl
<zsombi> renato___: because I do not copy that field in the copy constructor of AlarmData :D
<zsombi> renato___: me stupid!!!
<renato___> nice, that you found the problem
<zsombi> renato___: nik90: the fix for bug #1338697 seems a one-liner :D
<ubot5> bug 1338697 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm sound url read from a saved alarm is always empty" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338697
<zsombi> renato___: nik90: and we don't have any tests on that because we didn't knew how the sounds will get stored in the system, whether will it be indexed or simply stored as a URL
 * zsombi lunch, brb
<renato___> Saviq, Kaleo , do you know if we have a fix for the ubuntushape already?
<Saviq> renato___, you have  along tail today ;)
<Saviq> renato___, the batching fix landed, yes
<renato___> Saviq, the ubuntushape size fix?
<renato___> nice this was quick :D
<Saviq> renato___, size?
<renato___> Saviq, yes the address book is broken, the ubuntu shape is not respecting the size
<Saviq> renato___, not sure about that, no
<renato___> Saviq, http://imgur.com/EnFvIP8
<Saviq> renato___, easy to check https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<renato___> I just want to know who is working for fix that
<renato___> I want to try the patch
<Saviq> renato___, is there a bug?
<Saviq> renato___, in any case, not me, or anyone in my team
<renato___> I think so kaleo and bzoltan was discussing that yesterday
<nik90> renato___: I can also confirm that that ubuntushape bug is also affecting other apps like music-app, my personal app etc.
<bzoltan> nik90: renato___: would you please elaborate what bug are you talking about?
<renato___> bzoltan, this one: http://imgur.com/EnFvIP8
<renato___> that ken report yesterday
<nik90> bzoltan: it seems like the width and height assigned to UbuntuShape is not respected
<bzoltan> Kaleo: ^
<nik90> renato___: are you also aware of https://imgur.com/lkEvmRm
<renato___> nik90, no this is new :D
<nik90> renato___: I reflashed my phone to make sure it is not some remanants from an older image or something. I will create a bug report for this
<renato___> nik90, this should be the same problem with ubuntu shape
<nik90> renato___: there are 2 issues in that screenshot. the first is the ubuntu shape. The second is the bottom edge tab is missing, or is that intentional?
<renato___> nik90, the bottom edge indicator should disappear as soon as you start to drag the page
<renato___> but it should be visible in the bottom
<nik90> renato___: ah ok. Yeah I noticed it missing only when dragging it up.
<brendand> renato___, talking about this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1353420
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353420 in messaging-app "Autopilot tests that use the bottom edge failing since #174" [Undecided,New]
<jgdx> elopio, here's the merged branch plus tests. Thanks. https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim/+merge/229774
<nik90> zsombi, popey: Looks like indirectly we might have alarm snooze being implemented
<nik90> zsombi, popey: The indicator-datetime will provide a snooze button which on clicked will hide the alarm notification and show it against after x minutes.
 * ogra_ looks for some QML advise about bindings ... i have some code like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970031/ ... how do i define the Binding to actualy en/disable the element if the securityPrivacy.securityType property changes (since securityPrivacy.securityType is an enum i guess i need to call a function or some such instead of dirctly binding property to property)
<popey> nik90: nice!
<renato___> brendand, yes this bug is because the ubuntu shape change the object type
<renato___> we need to update the autopilot test
<brendand> renato___, how did it get past CI testing?
<renato___> brendand, I do not know, maybe because both changes land together
<renato___> brendand, I do not know which change land first
<brendand> renato___, where did Ubuntu Shape change? which project?
<renato___> brendand, SDK
<brendand> renato___, can you identify the package it belonged to? the sdk team don't seem to think they had anything to do with it
<renato___> brendand, this is a SDK change that cause it to fail for sure
<brendand> renato___, these are the changes : http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/174.changes
<brendand> renato___, do you see a culprit in there?
<renato___> brendand, the package is:  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<renato___> I do not know when this land
<brendand> renato___, 173
<brendand> renato___, so i guess the problem is that the test/release cycle is not tight enough
<brendand> renato___, so maybe you did your test on #172 or earlier
<renato___> brendand, probably, something out of the sync, I remember that we approved the silo one day and it was released in another day
<renato___> brendand, but anyway boiko has branches to fix that already, he will be online soon
<nik90> ogra_: were you able to fix your binding issue?
<ogra_> nik90, heh, yeah
<ogra_> found a way easier solution (which turned the whole code into a one liner)
<nik90> ogra_: ok, I was just about to suggest a solution. But glad to know its fixed
<nik90> lol nice
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubuntu-system-settings/dev-mode-password-binding/+merge/229780
<nik90> ogra_: hmm I not so sure if securityPrivacy.securityType changes it would actually also change the developer mode switch value
<ogra_> nik90, it does
<ogra_> works just fine ... tested it
<nik90> ah ok
<ogra_> secirityPrivacy properly emits its changed state so the "enabled" property just picks it up
<ogra_> no need for extra bindings or anything
<nik90> ogra_: I was more going for http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970232/, but your solution works as well
 * nik90 brb..goes to get some lunch
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<bzoltan> nik90: do you have a bug report for that UbunuShape width-height problem?
<nik90> bzoltan: not that I am aware of. I will be back in 15 mins to write a sample app and report a bug.
<bzoltan> nik90:  OK
<bzoltan> nik90: I filed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1353493 and Kaleo is working on it already.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353493 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "UbunuShape does not respect width/height" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bzoltan> renato___: Not sure if you have heard, but you should not use the UbuntuShape as an object type when selecting an object with autopilot. Just simple select the object name.
<brendand> renato___, btw did you know about the visual problem with the bottom edge?
<brendand> renato___, it might be a different issue to the one causing the AP failures
<nik90> bzoltan: ack
<bzoltan> nik90:  and we have the fix for the size problem
<nik90> bzoltan: that was fast
<bzoltan> nik90:  I will give you a PPA with the .deb  to verify
<nik90> bzoltan: sure
<renato___> brendand, the visual is caused by the bug on UbuntuShape
<nik90> renato___: once I get the PPA from bzoltan I will update you on whether it fixes the address book and dialer app issue
<brendand> renato___, ok
<renato___> bzoltan, nik90 great
<bzoltan> nik90: it will be available in this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/testing in 30 minutes
<bzoltan> renato___: nik90: that is only for the sizing problem
<nik90> bzoltan: ok, I think dialer, address have the issue due to the sizing problem,but we will see
<bzoltan> nik90: OK
<dholbach> DanChapman, popey: looks like some trojita tests are failing again: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181654609/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.trojita_0.4.1%2B2-0~201408060805.gita0e7ec1~ubuntu14.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<renato___> brendand, boiko has the fix for the autopilot
<dholbach> link to build records: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+recipe/trojita-daily
<dpm> rpadovani, are you up for the reminders meeting today? I think mzanetti is on holiday, so he probably won't join us
<rpadovani> dpm, if there is something to talking about, I'm in :-)
<dpm> rpadovani, sure
<rpadovani> ok then :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: after the meeting, would have have few minutes to review a MP?
<rpadovani> nik90, link it to me, I'll do this evening, no time now, sorry
<nik90> rpadovani: not a hurry, so that's fine
<nik90> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-vibration-support/+merge/229327
<rpadovani> nik90, saved, I'll take a look asap
<zsombi> nik90: kalikiana: alarm sound lost fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-sound-fix/+merge/229800
<zsombi> and now, DatePicker's turn
<nik90> zsombi: sweet! Onward to custom alarm sounds in the clock app :D
<dholbach> bzoltan, jdstrand, lool: do you know of any documentation we have about frameworks, ie what the definition means, differences between frameworks or how to target a framework different from what you're running?
<dholbach> just asking, so we can write this up at some stage, but any pointers to code, examples, notes or any kind of docs would be appreciated :)
<bzoltan> dholbach: I know as much as visible in the lp:click click/chroot.py and in the SDK frontent. The frameworks are just simple list of packages without versions  to be installed on the click chroot.
<dholbach> bzoltan, for an app developer they will mean a bit more than that, right? what I can think of is: support time frame, which frameworks are used on which devices, which APIs are supported where, how do I stay on the LTS but still test/develop for a more recent framework, etc
<dholbach> bzoltan, that's at least what I could think of for now which might be interesting
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the PickerPanel in the toolkit - on desktop at least - seems to work
<nik90> zsombi: it is a calendar app issue, but what I heard was that the PickerPanel doesn't only work on the device
<nik90> zsombi: In the clock app, I am using the Picker instead of the PickerPanel
<zsombi> nik90: so the device is wrong there... ok, we can check that as well
<zsombi> nik90: PickerPanel yet works only with teh DatePickers
<zsombi> nik90: ah, you meant DatePicker not the PickerPanel :)
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I know little about the frameworks... so far I did not find an API to request the supported frameworks...
 * dholbach nods
<nik90> zsombi: ok. I remember you telling that the PickerPanel is meant to be used to replace the OSK (it is placed there). However our clock designs wanted that as a component in the UI instead.
<lool> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks has the most docs I believe
<lool> dholbach: we could extend to cover more
 * nik90 again refers to DatePicker
<dholbach> thanks bzoltan, lool
<zsombi> nik90: np, that's why we have a separate component as well
<zsombi> nik90: I had a feeling that "always in OSK area" will mean yeah, sometimes emberred in teh app UI :D
<nik90> yup
<jdstrand> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks is what I know of
<dholbach> thanks jdstrand
<zsombi> nik90: oh dear, you shoudl look after these logs: (qml/qqmlcomponent.cpp:1143, QQmlComponent_setQmlParent) - QQmlComponent: Created graphical object was not placed in the graphics scene
<zsombi> nik90: this happens when I open the "New Event"
<nik90> zsombi: I don't work on the calendar app ;)
<nik90> mihir: ^^
<zsombi> nik90: I saw the code has some createQmlObject() calls, and seems these are having troubles
<zsombi> mihir: ^^
<jdstrand> dholbach: also, 'click framework list' shows available frameworks
<dholbach> jdstrand, ah, great!
<nik90> popey: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812 by merging trunk into it and then commiting it. But then on bzr push it says branches have diverged and that it won't push it.
<nik90> popey: is there any way to resolve that?
<popey> and if you bzr merge from trunk again does it show any differences?
<nik90> nope
<nik90> it says nothing to merge
<popey> hmm.
<nik90> I suppose I will have to copy this over to a new branch :/
<popey> let me see
<popey> i see 1 conflict in app/alarm/EditAlarmPage.qml
<popey> i just did bzr branch lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend
<popey> cd add-custom-sound-backend/
<nik90> I fixed that conflict and did bzr resolve. It resolved the conflicts and the I did bzr merge
<popey> bzr merge lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<popey> hmm, dunno. need a bzr expert.
 * popey pokes dholbach 
<nik90> it isn't a huge branch thankfully, so wouldn't mind just restarting a new branch
<dholbach> popey, what what?
<nik90> dholbach: I am getting bzr branches diverged error
<nik90> dholbach: which we are unable to solve
<dholbach> nik90, ubuntu-clock-app/reboot trying to merge which other branch?
<nik90> bzr branch lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend && cd add-custom-sound-backend/
<nik90> bzr merge lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<nik90> dholbach: when you try merging you will get a conflict. You can fix the conflict by changing the conflicted code to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7971240/
<dholbach> nik90, if you have two branches which make changes to the same file and the changes are not contained in both branches in the same way, you can have conflicts
<dholbach> nik90, edit the file, resolve the issue
<dholbach> then run "bzr resolve <filename>"
<nik90> after resolving and bzr merging it says branches diverged
<dholbach> hum
<nik90> i did bzr resolve
<dholbach> let me see
<kalikiana> elopio: can you have a look at this? it looks like j is trying to run a non-existing -autopilot package; it was intentionally removed https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3082/console
<dholbach> nik90, I ran 'bzr commit' after resolving it and that worked
<dholbach> nik90, shall I push the change somewhere, so you can grab it?
<nik90> dholbach: did you then do bzr push?
<nik90> dholbach: for me bzr commit after resolving worked as well
<dholbach> nik90, where would you like to push it?
<nik90> dholbach: back to  lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend
<dholbach> I can't push it there
<nik90> oh yeah
<dholbach> I'm not nik90 - don't have his good looks, etc :-P
<nik90> lol :P
<dholbach> lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend
<nik90> that would do
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> popey, ^
<popey> ♥
<nik90> dholbach: so do I merge your branch into mine?
<nik90> ok that worked. I merged your branch into mine and then pushed it
<dholbach> brilliant
<nik90> thnx
<bzoltan> nik90: the 1.1.1179+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu2 uitk is ready for testing
<nik90> bzoltan: testing now
<zsombi> nik90: popey: any idea when the DatePicker stopped working on the Calendar app?
<nik90> bzoltan: Yup that works!
<nik90> bzoltan: address book and dialer work as expected
<nik90> zsombi: according to balloons there wasn't any AP test to say when it starting failing
<nik90> balloons: any thoughts may be? ^^
<zsombi> nik90: but manually, noone checked it recently, whether it works?
<zsombi> balloons: ^
<popey> zsombi: no, not really, sorry.
<zsombi> popey: :(
<zsombi> popey: seems something more serious - and I suspect Qt5.3
<zsombi> popey: I cannot open neither a popover nor a panel from the PickerPanel singleton object :/
<balloons> zsombi, yes due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1328600, the tests using the datepicker had to be disabled in the interim
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328600 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [Critical,Confirmed]
<balloons> so sometime after June 10th
<popey> nice one balloons
<zsombi> popey: nik90: balloons: on desktop everything works fine, but not on teh device...
<popey> yeah
<balloons> nik90, I thought clock worked on the device?
<balloons> you confused me, I thought this was a calendar bug, not a toolkit issue
<nik90> balloons: clock uses Picker, not DatePicker
<zsombi> balloons: nik90: I cannot open any popover, not just the datepicker one
<balloons> my guess is it broke at somepoint in Mid July then
<balloons> when did qt 5.3 come?
<nik90> zsombi: wait you cant open any popovers?
<zsombi> balloons: way earlier... but DatePicker had been modified last time then
<zsombi> nik90: from PickerPanel, no
<balloons> zsombi the other thing is I worked on the ui toolkit tests in relation to that bug.. they still work
<balloons> how can we say it's a toolkit bug then, what's different?
<balloons> in other words, the pickers have test coverage, despite the app itself not having tests using the pickers
<nik90> renato___: the PPA bzoltan provided fixed the dialer and addressbook visual issues.
<renato___> nik90, nice
<bzoltan> nik90: Cool, I start the landing procedure
<nik90> renato___: btw the header section in the address book looks really nice ':D
<renato___> nik90, yes timp did a good job
<nik90> zsombi: btw I tested your alarm sound fix branch with my own branch. It works. Will comment on the MR
<zsombi> nik90: thx
<renato___> nik90, I will work on your fast scroll branch today
<nik90> renato___: thnx :-)
<nik90> popey, dpm: Any further info on the RTM branching that needs to be done for RTM? Frankly it shouldn't affect the clock app since the reboot is indeed for RTM specifically.
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong (pretend this occurs 15 mins from now)
<ahayzen> balloons, hah :) ... actually may not need u...just gonna left jenkins have another go as the new ms2 package has appeared here http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/mediascanner2.0
<balloons> ahayzen, I can kick something off..
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm just gonna top approve again...
<ahayzen> balloons, the mp u just commented on is/was failing because it needs the new ms2 package
<ahayzen> balloons, i had just assumed it had landed into the repo when i top approved earlier...but obviously not lol
<ahayzen> balloons, so i'm gonna try again..
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<mhall119> bzoltan: zbenjamin: I'm getting the following click package validation error: ERROR: Could not find scope INI file 'ubuntucommunityscope/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity.ini'
<mhall119> I don't know where it's getting the .ini name from, because mine is called ubuntucommunityscope.ini
<mhall119> ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/src/com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ubuntucommunity_ubuntucommunityscope.ini
<mhall119> it's like it left off the _ubuntucommunityscope part
<mhall119> and when I install the package in my emulator, it fails with: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7971969/
<mhall119> I can confirm that the first .so path exists on the emulator
<mhall119> this may be unrelated to the .ini error
<jgdx> elopio, not sure you had the latest diff when you reviewed?
<jgdx> elopio, the test failures in https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim/+merge/229774 is also due to an unrelated issue we are trying to resolve
<elopio> jgdx: oh, I might have looked at the wrong one. I'm sorry.
<jgdx> could be I forgot to push actually
<elopio> jgdx: you still have things like
<elopio> 641	->>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE
<jgdx> elopio, I'm not sure why that is there.
<elopio> jgdx: oh, nevermind. I'm still looking at the old review.
<elopio> wow, I need some vacations. I'm slow today :)
<jgdx> :)
<elopio> jgdx: we have helpers for switches, so you won't have to check if they are checked before clicking them.
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_checkbox.py
<elopio> you use them like this: self.wait_select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.Checkbox,
<elopio>             objectName="callWaitingSwitch")
<elopio> also one for textfields: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_textfield.py
<elopio> jgdx: you could do
<elopio> text_field = self.wait_select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.TextField, objectName='destNumberField')
<elopio> text_field.write('...')
<elopio> it will take care of focusing the field, of using the right input device and of checking that it was written.
<jgdx> elopio, thanks!
<elopio> jgdx: I think you are not asserting the calls to the mocks anywhere.
<elopio> I got to go for a while. I'll leave this and a couple of other comments on the branch.
<elopio> thanks again jgdx. Nice work with this.
<jgdx> elopio, thanks!:)
<renato___> nik90, I posted a comment on your fast scroll branch
<nik90> renato___: looking now
<nik90> renato___: can't believe I missed that :P
<renato___> nik90, this will avoid the fast scroll letters to apear behind the list items: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7972496/
<nik90> renato___: ah you reordered it after the listview
<renato___> nik90, yes
<nik90> renato___: I noticed this https://imgur.com/xmAEkIi in the address book where the section header separator appears below the fastscroll instead of reducing its width. Is that part of the new design?
<nik90> renato___: I still need to sync your changes from the fit-n-finish branch for these components
<renato___> yes
<renato___> the designers ask for that, the fast scroll should not push the items to the left
<nik90> ok
<nik90> thnx a lot for your help. I am almost done with fastscroll and custom swipe delete then :-)
<renato___> welcome
<daker> mhall119: PM ?
<mhall119> daker: give me a few minutes, on a call
<daker> ok tyt
<nik90> Letozaf_: can I merge your branch now?
<Letozaf_> nik90, yes
<nik90> Letozaf_: awesome
<Letozaf_> nik90, :-)
<nik90> balloons: hey, we just got 3 AP tests for the new clock app :D
<josharenson> How do I inform qmltestrunner of the path to my custom module.. The app finds the module just fine, but all the tests fail because they can't find it.
<balloons> nik90, awesome ;-)
<nik90> balloons: I am going to break it soon enough :P..but I guess who ever breaks it fixes it :P
<balloons> that's right
<balloons> :p
<nik90> ahayzen: did you figure out the AP tests for the custom listitem actions?
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ the errors todo with https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-swipe-delete-test/+merge/229718 are because of the toolbar not being shown
<ahayzen> balloons, now suffering the same isssues with https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2/+merge/229536
<balloons> ahayzen, that was my first stop.. and right you are
<balloons> I know the bug.. d'oh!
<ahayzen> nik90, yep just got them 'working' except the toolbar isn't shown
<nik90> ahayzen: and also the upstream ListItemWithActions.qml file was updated upstream. The changes mainly involve around a new multiselection mode.
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1353420 yes?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353420 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Autopilot tests that use the bottom edge failing since #174" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> nik90, hah so i've gotta do my first 'pull'... i put // CUSTOM next to everything i changed :) so should be able to figure it out
<ahayzen> balloons, no...
<ahayzen> balloons, the toolbar should be shown when in wideaspect as default
<ahayzen> balloons, but for whtever reason the toolbar is hidden something somewhere has broken it
<nik90> ahayzen: Check https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/release-2014-08-04/+merge/229528 for those changes. If they benefit you, then update. If not leave it
<ahayzen> balloons, basically to get the music-app working again we need to solve the ap tests and get... https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/lookup-file/+merge/229612 https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972 ... https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-swipe-delete-test/+merge/229718 or https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listit
<ahayzen> em-actions-take-2/+merge/229536 landed .. with one of the last two landing first as they block the others
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome thanks :)
<nik90> yw
<ahayzen> nik90, i assume this same component will eventually be part of the sdk?
<ahayzen> balloons, oh and.. https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/remove-white-error-labels-1353173/+merge/229713
<nik90> ahayzen: well may be not as it since they might need to generalise it a bit more but more or less yes
<ahayzen> balloons, both mediascanner2 and uitk have broken us....
<ahayzen> balloons, nik90 oh yeah the new UbuntuShape may have broken us as well .... u guys seen this before? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1353229
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353229 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app's Now Playing queue has stretched and squished cover art" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> chaos! lol
<nik90> ahayzen: that's been fixed today
<nik90> ahayzen: let me grab the link for you
<ahayzen> nik90, oh sweet!
<nik90> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/shape_reliable_geometry_changes/+merge/229790
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome i'll mark it as a dup of that bug
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah. I tested the music app against that MP. It is fixed :D
<ahayzen> nik90, awesome thanks :)
<balloons> ahayzen, whoa.. that's alot.. How can I help?
<balloons> I must admit, I'm confused because of the many branches
<ahayzen> balloons, figure out the toolbar not being shown then should just be matter of approve approve approve done :) lol
<ahayzen> balloons, remember jenkins is wideAspect and device isn;t
<balloons> ahayzen, ok, so I can work on the failures I see in em-actions-take-2/+merge/229536
<balloons> and you are not sure why, except that the toolbar doesn't appear
<balloons> yes?
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah that one of the swipe-delete one... i suspect my listitem-actions will require further review
<ahayzen> balloons, so probably best to figure out this one https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-swipe-delete-test/+merge/229718
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll just double check why that was failing again as there are so many mps lol
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah resolve ^^ mp
<ahayzen> balloons, u can see it clicking offscreen (as that is where the toolbar is) lol
<balloons> ahayzen, got it.. ok, let's see
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm gonna try and figure too...but i don't have an environ to test with
<ahayzen> balloons, ping me if u need any help with the logic i can tell u what it should be doing
<ahayzen> balloons, unless the Panel has changed with the new UITK
<ahayzen> balloons, place to start is to check if onWideAspectChanged {} is run in the musicToolbar ~L150
<ahayzen> balloons, and ensure showToolbar() is called
<ahayzen> nik90, u still around?
<nik90> ahayzen: what's up?
<ahayzen> nik90, if u have something listening to the onChanged ... will the onChanged get called when it is first set .. i always forget if it does(n't)
<nik90> ahayzen: it does
<ahayzen> nik90, and with the listitemactions any idea if they plan to add reordering?
<ahayzen> nik90, ok so thats not the issue then ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: regarding the reordering no idea
<ahayzen> nik90, cool my reordering works...but it limited to the view u can see... ie u cannot scroll yet be dragging the item near the top/bottom
<nik90> ahayzen: ah
<ahayzen> nik90, but it does the job for now.... it has always been like this
<ahayzen> nik90, i did attempt scrolling at one point but then with our view with listitems of different sizes the calcs becomes super complex
<ahayzen> nik90, but then again we have taken out the different sizes in this merge...maybe i can reinvestigate in a second iteration
<nik90> ahayzen: yes I suppose
<nik90> ahayzen: did you try it in a sample app with constant listitem heights?
<ahayzen> nik90, not yet that was in my old version like start of this yr ... need to reimplement it
<ahayzen> nik90, do u know if the Panel has changed recently?
<nik90> ahayzen: afaik no
<ahayzen> ....something must have happened to make the toolbar just disappear (stay offview)...
<ahayzen> hmmm actually u can just see the progress bar...suggesting it is not in wideAspect? ... maybe the width of the jenkins window has changed?
<ahayzen> hmm but i think that would be shown even it is in wideaspect grrr
<ahayzen> balloons, u got any further?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-07
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> good morning
<qtros> Hi guys
<qtros> I know that it is wrong channel, but maybe someone know - where I can fill bug against Nautilus?
<justCarakas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs
<qtros> justCarakas yes, I already saw this page, but what next?)
<qtros> justCarakas seems that their bugs are located in gnome.org
<justCarakas> indeed
<justCarakas> qtros: dholbach do you know it ? since you created the page on launchpad
<dholbach> yes, wat qtros said
<dholbach> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi
<mzanetti> hello!
<twstddev> Hello guys. I would like to do some development. I understand that you are getting ready for RTM right now. Is there anything I could slowly start working/helping with?
<Mirv> twstddev: it's hard to pinpoint anything, but there's eg. plenty of bugs filed against core apps https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<twstddev> Mirv, Ok. Will have a look. Is there a particular reason why most of the apps written used javascript rather than c++?
<twstddev> *using
<Mirv> twstddev: QML is popular, and it's used at least for the UI layout. some people do only UI in QML and write a lot of backend stuff in C++.
<twstddev> Mirv, Oh, so I'm not restricted to javascript only?
<Mirv> twstddev: definitely not.
<Mirv> only the lightest / simplest apps are QML only usually (althought some like to push the limits)
<twstddev> Mirv, Fab. Thanks. Will have a look at the bug list later.
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, good morning
<ahayzen> nik90, yo .. afternoon
 * ahayzen is on his lunch break
<ahayzen> nik90, whats up?
<nik90> ahayzen: oh yeah afternoon :P..
<nik90> ahayzen: hey I am unable to find the delete action button in my autopilot tests
<nik90> ahayzen: how did you tag it so that autopilot can find it?
<ahayzen> nik90,  i manaually added it.....
<ahayzen> nik90, hang on let me find it
<nik90> ahayzen: did you add it to the ListItemWithAction.qml file?
<ahayzen> yah
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2/view/head:/common/ListItemWithActions.qml#L240
<ahayzen> nik90, note the 'primed' attribute as well
<nik90> ahayzen: what's the primed for?
<ahayzen> nik90, so autopilot can get the right one
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/emulators.py#L258
<ahayzen> nik90, it was more what i had in my custom system...it worked before so i copied it over
<nik90> ahayzen: do you change the primed variable anywhere in the UI?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah in ListItemWithAction.qml just search for primed :)
<nik90> ahayzen: ah you use it to see which one is enabled
<ahayzen> nik90, ...although my ap tests aren't totally passing yet but i think this bit is working...it is more the next bit that fails
<ahayzen> nik90, yes enabled / visible on screen
<ahayzen> ...it finds the actions and clicks on them so i'm assuming this bit is working :)
<nik90> ok
<nik90> thnx
<ahayzen> nik90, u don't use right actions do u?
<nik90> ahayzen: nope
<ahayzen> nik90, cool cause i have some more trickery to get that to work hehe ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: :P
<ahayzen> nik90, as u may seewhen searching for primed
<nik90> yup
<ahayzen> nik90, let me know if u figure a more elegant way of doing it ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: I am thinking
<ahayzen> nik90, hah ... i like my solution :)
<nik90> ahayzen: I like the get the action icon part. Not so convinced by the prime part. Just wondering if that can be made easier
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe u just need some way to ensure u get the one on the correct listitem
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah, we used to do that by adding "index" to the objectNames. But this one is in the upstream component itself which makes it harder
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah
<nik90> ahayzen: Yup found a easier solution :D
<ahayzen> nik90, hah :) what u done?
<nik90> ahayzen: instead of prime, I did property bool isActivated: swipeState === "LeftToRight"
<nik90> ahayzen: this automatically gets updated when you swipe to the right
<nik90> ahayzen: so it is based on your idea, but I let the component do the hard work of updating it automatically
<ahayzen> nik90, ah cool ... but still an extra property :) ... i may make mine do ^^ as well :)
<nik90> ahayzen: which is why I said it is based on your idea. But I don't need to update that manually using resetPrimed() and other statements
<nik90> ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, ah yes
<ogra_> DanChapman, where is my dekko setup gone ?
<ogra_> (tells me there is no account)
<nik90> bzoltan: hey would you be making a new UITK release to phone since the datetime critical bug is a image promotion blocker?
<zsombi> nik90: tomorrow, I'm still trying to fix teh date picker issue
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<nik90> renatu: hey, do you guys have a autopilot test to swipe delete a contact in the address book? On searching I only found deleting contacts in the multiselect mode.
<renatu> nik90, I think the messaging app does
<nik90> renatu: ok. will look there
<ogra_> DanChapman, hmm, and even after creating a new account it is not there on restart of the app
<dpm> hi balloons, when you're online, could you perhaps follow up with psivaa and cjohnston on why this branch's autolanding job fails on a bzr error? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972
<dpm> hi nik90, which features will the next clock app store upload you're planning include?
<nik90> dpm: custom swipe delete, fast scroll, some AP tests, vibration support and custom alarm sounds
<nik90> dpm: the last 2 are blocked due to TRAINCO since it requires silo to be published to phone
<balloons> dpm, I simply superseded the MP and redid it. I'm not sure why bzr threw that error, it's a question for victor if he did anything out of the ordinary. We'll see if bzr does it again. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/229944
<nik90> Need some help with clock app reboot MP reviews  at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews
<dpm> thanks nik90
<dpm> thanks balloons
<sil2100> mihir: hi! I heard you're working on the calendar app
<sil2100> mihir: we seem to be having some autopilot test issues since some images: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1353921
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353921 in Ubuntu Calendar App "tests using address_book_service_testability (e.g. test_fill_form) fail" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> sil2100, mihir that's a missing depends issue. brendand pointed out installing address-book-service-dummy fixes the issue
<sil2100> Oh, right, now I see the bug description
<sil2100> Then I guess we'll have to do it from the infrastructure side
<balloons> well, having it run as an autopkgtest should also solve it
<balloons> buy yea
<mihir_> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> mihir_: so, I guess I know what's wrong and am preparing a fix for CI to review :)
<sil2100> Anyway, good to know who to ping when issues arise
<DanChapman> ogra_, hey that's odd you don't see it after restarting the app. Could you try removing ~/.config/com.ubutu.developer.dpniel.dekko and try again. I wonder if the migration to the new accounts model settings borked it somehow
<mihir_> sil2100: yes, same here :)
<ogra_> DanChapman, tried already ... didnt work
<mihir_> balloons: thansk, balloons are we still struggling for more AP to add in calendar right ?
<nik90> bzoltan1, kalikiana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1354036
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354036 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 06-08 has a visual bug due to square overflow tab panel" [Undecided,New]
<DanChapman> ogra_, :-( right... that's not so good then. Ok first off are your settings actually getting saved to the .conf file and secondly is there an [Accounts] section that contains your email address?
<balloons> oO sil2100, the testconfig supports stuff like that? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-fix-address-book/+merge/229950
<balloons> that's a little scary to see
<kalikiana> nik90: I'll track down if there's a color for the dark theme; I didn't get one from design while I was working on it so this is "expected" for now
<sil2100> balloons: what do you mean?
<nik90> kalikiana: Ack. what about the black rectangle instead of the icon?
<nik90> kalikiana: visible in the reminder app (3rd screenshot)
<sil2100> balloons: it makes possible to install certain packages for certain test suites, as click package tests as ran in the infra have no means of installing all their dependencies
<nik90> kalikiana: sry 2nd screenshot
<balloons> sil2100, I mean it's just hidden dependencies. It's a nice fix to the problem, but the package should be self-declaring for test depends
<sil2100> balloons: sadly, not much we can do with the current way things are working
<balloons> sil2100, yes indeed. Hence the push for autopkgtest. Reminders is coming very soon and it will be the first
<balloons> sil2100, but that means I didn't realize we could have landed it by pushing all the depends into the jenkins testconfig, heh
<sil2100> balloons: right, I agree, but it's not the time for that, especially when we're struggling to get rid of blockers for promotion
<sil2100> hah ;)
<balloons> sil2100, certainly.. It was mostly me realizing there was ANOTHER workaround that could be done
<balloons> ty
<ogra_> DanChapman, sadly in meetings the next 2h ... i'll try to take a look
<DanChapman> ogra_, that's cool. Whenever you  have time :-)
<kalikiana> nik90: what is that icon? how is it done?
<kalikiana> it worked before?
<nik90> kalikiana: pretty sure it worked before since I noticed that in my own app Flashback as well
<nik90> kalikiana: let me have a look at it
<nik90> kalikiana: In my app, I defined the action as https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback/blob/master/components/TraktAction.qml and the icon is shown correctly when in the header bar. The black rectangle appears only when it is in the overflow menu due to 3 or more actions
<nik90> kalikiana: weird it only happens in certain use cases. Check out the reminders app in the image and you will see what i mean
<kalikiana> oh I've got an idea
<kalikiana> the buttons are not implemented in the same way inside the overflow so I'm checking the exact differences
<kalikiana> nik90: t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sourceOverflow/+merge/229960
<nik90> kalikiana: testing
<nik90> kalikiana: that works!
<kalikiana> awesome
<kalikiana> for a change a quick fix :-D
<nik90> :D
<nik90> kalikiana: the font color is still an issue though. I understand that the font color for dark backgrounds hasn't been provided, but from a user's perspective this is a visual bug which should be fixed before rolling out square visual tabs imho
<dpm> thanks balloons for looking at the File Manager tests
<kalikiana> nik90: I can't do much here until I get clarfiication from design, I'm not going to pick a random color :-)
<nik90> kalikiana: :D
<nik90> renatu: hey, I finished the fastscroll and custom swipe delete integration in the clock app. The Mp's are awaiting review and I cannot find any one better to review it. Do you mind reviewing it? You will have to only review the small integration bits since the upstream code that I borrowed were not changed at all
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for doing that extra mp
<kenvandine> ahayzen, how's the content-hub support in music-app coming?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i am just writing a status update to https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1347444
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1347444 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app does not expose download handler" [High,In progress]
<ahayzen> kenvandine, we are now waiting for the last stage \o/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, we need the ms2 models to auto update... jamesh has just posted this https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner2/model-auto-update/+merge/229903 ... so hopefully once this is merged we'll be able to land support :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, and the UDM fix is in a silo ready to land now
<kenvandine> ahayzen, cool, thx for the update
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'm just basically writing ^^ into the bug report now so others can see the progress and i'll link the branch
<ahayzen> dpm, damn did 558 not 559 get pushed to the store?
<elopio> boiko: can we put on the checklist of all the apps to make sure that you are updating the pot files if you change UI labels ?
<boiko> elopio: that's a good idea actually
<ahayzen> +1
<elopio> boiko: I'm glad you like it :) I'll update the wiki page.
<boiko> elopio: actually we do have a CMake rule that does update every time you build, but since it also updates the .po files, it causes lots of merge conflicts when we have multiple MRs to land
<boiko> elopio: we end up not commiting the po changes
<elopio> boiko: is there a way to update only the pot ?
<boiko> elopio: I can check it later
<elopio> boiko: so, should I proceed or wait for you to review that?
<dpm> ahayzen, I don't know, balloons took care of the upload. What's up?
<ahayzen> dpm, just 559 would be preferable as otherwise the app flashes up saying there is no music for a short period of time
<dpm> aah
<ahayzen> dpm, i was just going on what the spreadsheet says...also the spreadsheet says there are invalid urls?
<dpm> balloons, would it be much effort to do another music app upload?
<balloons> ahayzen, dpm I just asked Daniel to approve it.. I didn't push it actually. But indeed, as all these music MP's land, we could certainly send another upload
<dpm> ahayzen, not sure what spreadsheet you mean or which urls
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<ahayzen> dpm, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=sharing#gid=1
<ahayzen> dpm, '#VALUE' for music and sudoku
<dpm> aha
<dpm> balloons is the spreadsheet master - Nick, would you know what's up with those #VALUE cells? ^
<balloons> mm.. date import failures, let's see
<balloons> must be a connectivity thing.. I'll try and force refresh it
<dpm> cool, thanks
<balloons> done
<dpm> thanks, "the fixer" balloons \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> hah dpm
<dpm> :)
<ahayzen> dpm, did u see the mail i forwarded to u from james?
<dpm> ahayzen, I was just reading it, good news! :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> content-hub support is getting closer and closer :)
<dpm> really looking forward to that
<kalikiana> nik90: color fix https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/overflowColor/+merge/229974
<nik90> kalikiana: you already got a design resolution for it?
<kalikiana> yes
<nik90> kalikiana: wow. testing. will report back in a few minutes
<kalikiana> lucky everyone seems to be working late tonight :-P
<nik90> kalikiana: I tell you trainco sometimes help :P
<nik90> j/k
<kalikiana> trainco?
<nik90> traincon0
<kalikiana> ah
<nik90> sudo make install
<nik90> bah wrong monitorr
<kalikiana> make[3]: Nothing to be done for 'install'.
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> kalikiana: it fixes the issue in my flashback app (with black background), but in the clock app the issues persists
<kalikiana> hmmmmm
<kalikiana> nik90: pushed another change
<nik90> testing
<nik90> kalikiana: same issue
<kalikiana> hrm
 * nik90 brb in 15 mins
<kalikiana> nik90: should've been obvious… my fix doesn't apply to clock app because it doesn't use the real gradient theme and manually sets the colors
<kalikiana> so the color is "correct"
<nik90> kalikiana: wat do you mean by manually sets the colors?
<kalikiana> header, background, footer
<nik90> aren't app supposed to do that manually?
<kalikiana> well it means it breaks the theming - as you initially said colors should not be hard-coded
<nik90> so core apps shouldn't specify gradient backgrounds any more
<kalikiana> I'm not taking a position here I'm only saying that's why unsurprisingly it breaks
<kalikiana> not sure how to solve it; I'll probably leave that to t1mp as he worked on this before
<nik90> kalikiana: I am just trying to figure out what the correct way of doing things. I remember sometime back it was announced that background gradients are not supported by the SDK. If that is the case then I should report bugs accordingly against the core apps
<nik90> kalikiana: ok will discuss with t1mp about this tomorrow and see if we can make a decision about the gradient backgrounds
 * nik90 really got to go now. t-10 mins
<kalikiana> okay
<jgdx> elopio, just a reminder that I've addressed your comments in https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim/+merge/229774 – thank you
<elopio> jgdx: oh, right, sorry.
<jgdx> elopio, err, actually, something has happened.
<elopio> jgdx: so, shouldn't I wait to review?
<jgdx> elopio, sorry, I've gotten my branches in a twist today. Please ignore me for a while. Sorry!
<elopio> don't worry. I'll wait for your ping.
<ogra_> DanChapman, ok, i found some time to look at the log ... the app crashes at the end of the user setup (i wiped everything related to dekko and reinstalled the click)
<ogra_> DanChapman, this is what i get in the log:
<ogra_> Saving settings
<ogra_> QDir::exists: Empty or null file name
<ahayzen> balloons, ping ... quick question
<balloons> ahayzen, yes?
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm working on ap tests and saw "After 10.0 seconds test on Player.currentIndex failed: 0 == dbus.Int32(0, variant_level=1)" ...
<ahayzen> balloons, am i correct to think that this is incorrect "Eventually(NotEquals(endtracksCount))" because it is using the var rather than the method ?
<ahayzen> balloons, basically the listitemactions have extra animations which are causing some tests to fail...so having to put wait_for etc in
<balloons> ahayzen, in that statement unless endtracksCount is a function, it makes no sense
<ahayzen> balloons, but this one looked a bit strange ... yeah that was my thought
<balloons> as the value will not change :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, these tests badly need rewriting lol
<balloons> ahayzen, yes yes they do
<ahayzen> balloons, both me and victor are still surprised they don't randomly fail in CI more often lol
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, oh god that specific bit of code i sent u is over loads of tests lol
<nik90|Dinner> ahayzen: btw I found a way to fix the AP tests without modifying the ListItemWithActions.qml file :D
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, hmmm how?
<nik90|Dinner> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/custom-swipe-delete/+merge/229088
<nik90|Dinner> ahayzen: essentially that ^^ I created a ListItemwithActions class which exposes the correct icon
<balloons> ahayzen, I owe nik90|Dinner several reviews, but after I can dive in with you
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, interesting
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: sorry to bother you, but who would I talk to about missing touch templates on utopic in the sdk?
<nik90|Dinner> ahayzen: Does the music app follow the page model?
<ahayzen> balloons, hah call.. it would probably be best to go properly after listitem actions landed
<nik90|Dinner> ahayzen: if it is this should be quite easy to use
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, define page model...if ur talking ap tests...then it probably doesn't ;)
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, our ap tests badly need rewriting
<nik90|Dinner> ahayzen: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/acceptance-testing-using-the-page-object-model/
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, https://trello.com/c/2p7zUffL/278-music-refactor-ap-tests-to-use-python3-correct-objectname-test-var-names
<nik90|Dinner> ahayzen: until then I think it is best to stick with the current method you have
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, its on my list
<ahayzen> nik90|Dinner, yeah probably
<nik90|Dinner> oh btw image 177 is awesome :) some nice unity8 improvemnets
<nik90|Dinner> anyways as my nick says,  going for dinner
<ahayzen> +1
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, whats missing?
<pmcgowan> would need bz or zb
<jdstrand> istr HTML5, pure QML, an extension alone
<jdstrand> I wanted to test the sensors bug and just wanted QML
<jdstrand> then noticed it wasn't there
<pmcgowan> App with Simple UI?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I see 7 templates
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: you are on utopic?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, trusty
<jdstrand> yeah, on utopic there are 3
<pmcgowan>   Installed: 3.1.1+14.10.20140805.1-0ubuntu1~0trusty1
<pmcgowan> thats the plugin
<pmcgowan> got update yesterday
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, what version qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<jdstrand> 3.1.1+14.10.20140716-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> seems I am out of date
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ok thanks. let me play with it and I'll file a bug. thatnks for pointing me in the right direction
<jdstrand> (file a bug if needed)
<balloons> nik90|Dinner, all of these merges seem to be unapproved by jenkins
<nik90> balloons: that's because we don't have debian packaging ready
<nik90> balloons: jenkins doesn't run or merge the clock reboot merges, I do it manually
<balloons> nik90, ahh ofc ofc
<balloons> wow, dholbach's merge is making more sense
<balloons> though I'm confused by how we're doing it.. I digress
<balloons> fastscroll is looking good, just investigating a couple things
<nik90> yeah that's why I have been pushing to get the infrastructure like dbian packaging, cmake, translation ready parallely as I work on the design spec implementation.
<DanChapman> ogra_, sorry had to shoot out. Right ok thanks, that narrow's it down a bit and i'm guessing the conf file never gets created/ is empty if created?
<balloons> nik90, I'm missing some depends :-(
<nik90> balloons: which MP?
<balloons> fastscroll it seems.. I swear I ran this before
<nik90> balloons: can you paste the depends errors that you get
<balloons> MainClock.qml:20 module "DateTime" is not installed
<nik90> balloons: ah that :)
<nik90> balloons: I am assuming you are running from the terminal, in the README.developers file, there are instructions on compiling the c++ plugins that we ship with clock reboot
<balloons> I did compile.. so it's odd
<nik90> hmm that's weird then
<balloons> yea, I'll blame me tho
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm i need to wait for a page with a listview to appear wht is the best way todo this?
<nik90> DateTime is essentially the backend/modeuls/DateTime folder
<nik90> s/modeuls/modules
<balloons> it's whining about other things now too
<balloons> I see it built libdatetime.so
<nik90> balloons: may be clean the build files and try fresh?
 * balloons didn't pass the import path
<nik90> ah
<balloons> so pretty
<balloons> k, so final question, why did you remove objectName: "location" + index?
<balloons> you switched to just location
<nik90> ah that's because location isn't inside a listview
<balloons> I was just having a look
<nik90> we used the location + index to target specific items in a listview
<nik90> it was done accidentally by carla and I told here I would fix it in my end
<balloons> nik90, nevermind, I got it
<balloons> slightly confusing, but literally it's an objectname on the "location" label
<balloons> hah
<balloons> approved with comment
<DanChapman> is it just me or is myapps.developer.ubuntu.com down?
<nik90> hehe
<DanChapman> scrap that it's back
<balloons> just you
<balloons> mwahahah
<nik90> DanChapman: was just about to say that
<balloons> btw, hello DanChapman :-)
<DanChapman> :-D hey balloons nik90. How's it going?
<nik90> DanChapman: hey man, going great :)
<balloons> DanChapman, pretty good. Just trying to get merges, well you know, merged ;-) Which always feels so great and productive
<balloons> nik90, I love the snapback on swipe to delete.. fun
<nik90> balloons: I know rite :D
<nik90> balloons: btw I would suggest reviewing the update-pagewithbottomedge MP before the swipe-delete MP. Atleast that's the order it will go into trunk.
<balloons> nik90, interesting interaction with fastscroll, while in search mode
<nik90> balloons: what do you mean?
<balloons> nik90, well, it doesn't work
<balloons> that's interesting right?
<nik90> balloons: let me try in my end
<nik90> balloons: works for me
<nik90> balloons: as in I type a few letters, which reduces the results to few alphabets and the fast scroll appears on the side
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> works on device
<balloons> ok, I'm crazy
<nik90> although now that I think about it, the fastscroll shouldn't appear when the results fill less than a page. For instance if I search for "New", then the results will include about 4-5 cities in which case a fast scroll doesnt make sense.
<nik90> I will need to scour upstream to see how to do that
<balloons> ahh yes, that is a difference
<balloons> I think that's what I was seeing at first, just not realizing it was grayed out
<nik90> yup
<balloons> I can confirm upstream behaves better
<nik90> yup
<balloons> bah, blasted firefox corrected my spelling to be UK English again :-(
<balloons> it's a conspiracy
<nik90> lol
<nik90> balloons: fixed the fastscroll hide behavior. It now won't be shown when the results is less than 2 pages long
<nik90> balloons: copied from upstream
<balloons> nice
<nik90> hey popey is back
<nik90> it helps to say hi :=)
<balloons> nik90, so PageWithBottomEdge.qml is upstream? Did you pull the emulator code from there too?
<nik90> balloons: yup
<balloons> which project?
<nik90> balloons: initially carla wrote her own implementation, but after pull in the latest update it broke. So I got it again from upstream.
<nik90> balloons: dialer app, address book
<nik90> they all use the same implementation
<balloons> ohh address book
<balloons> this is the work of elopio and indeed it is
<nik90> balloons: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~boiko/address-book-app/fix_autopilot/view/head:/tests/autopilot/address_book_app/pages/_common.py
<balloons> elopio, I'm considering having a helper for the bottom edge.. crazy or ?
<balloons> nik90, so 3 down.. I'm happy with them
<balloons> no we have sound and vibration stuff
<balloons> *now
<nik90> balloons: awesome
<nik90> balloons: for those 2 branches, you will to install the respective upstream package
<nik90> balloons: in the case of the vibration, there is a deb package
<nik90> but for the alarm sound, you will have to compile and install the sdk manually
<balloons> which should I start with.. aka, give me an order
<nik90> balloons: they are independent. So your choice :)
<balloons> vibration is first
<nik90> :) it should look like https://imgur.com/f9Wf3ao
<balloons> nik90, ohh right, when I push to the phone, it's not clock or ?
<elopio> balloons: we need a helper, but it has to be specific to each project.
<elopio> the toolkit doesn't provide a bottom edge component.
<elopio> on the telephony apps, the qml is duplicated between them I guess, so we would have to duplicate the helper code too.
<balloons> elopio, ahh right.. totally independent. yep, thanks
<balloons> elopio, yea, that was my concern, but you are correct I guess
<nik90> elopio: add clock app to that as well :)
<balloons> so we're copying much across to clock
<balloons> and I imagine others will implement the edge very similar
<balloons> nik90, unity needed a restart to see it ;- clock -reboot
<nik90> balloons: after installing the latest indicator-datetime package?
<nik90> balloons: hurray -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/230011
<balloons> nik90, no I need to install the packed
<nik90> balloons: not sure I follow..so on the phone you will have to install the armhf indicat-datetime package and then restart the datetime service (or reboot phone) after which you can push the clock reboot MP and see if the vibration works or not
<balloons> i installed the deb and pushed the click I built
<balloons> so just have to check it out
<nik90> ok
<nik90> balloons: you are missing out on the ease of use of doing this via qtcreator :)
<nik90> ease of doing this via*
<balloons> hmm, no vibration on flo
<nik90> what about mako?
<balloons> trying that next
<balloons> still updating mako image
<nik90> it worked for me during my testing, but I can point that out to charles
<balloons> mako that is?
<balloons> err flo that is?
<charles> haptic hasn't landed yet
<charles> it's in silo 6 but there's some weird issue that I need to figure out today
<charles> when I test from the PPA... no notification popup
<charles> when I build the indicator myself... notifications
<charles> anyway, might be something small, I just haven't gotten to it yet today
<nik90> charles: hmm I installed the deb from the jenkins comment and it worked nicely for me.
<nik90> charles: I didn't try the PPA yet
<balloons> I did set the alarm before it was installed
<charles> nik90, try the 006 ppa and see what happens
<nik90> balloons: that shouldn't matter
<nik90> charles: ok
<balloons> charles, should it work on flo?
<charles> balloons, you mean should vibrate mode work?
<balloons> charles, yes
<balloons> should it vibrate?
<charles> balloons, no not yet, it's still in silo 6, hasn't landed...
<balloons> well I mean I pulled the deb and installed it
<balloons> nik90, I noticed when I scroll the sound page I lose the header
<nik90> balloons: yeah that's by design similar to the web browser
<charles> balloons, I don't have a flo device, does it have vibration mode? :)
<nik90> balloons: its supposed to do that in other pages but we have some issues with that
<balloons> I'm wondering.. I don't know, hence the question..
<balloons> ^^ flo vibration that is
<nik90> charles: btw zsombor figured out why the alarm sound url was lost :) He has a fix ready
<balloons> nik90, so what's the custom sound backend stuff? I guess I'll try that
<charles> nik90, url?
<nik90> balloons: it adds suport for custom alarm sound per alarm
<balloons> ahh so I can actually select a sound
<nik90> charles: we had a issue where the SDK used to loose the alarm sound that was chosen by the user
<nik90> balloons: yup
<nik90> charles: the alarm.sound property used to turn up empty
<charles> nik90, what was the cause?
<nik90> charles: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-sound-fix/+merge/229800
<nik90> charles: he forgot to initialise in the constructor I think
<charles> cool
<charles> zsombor's patch looks good
<charles> I hope that DatePicker test issue doesn't block this, that looks unrelated IMO
<nik90> yeah
<balloons> nik90, yea select a city does the same disappearing header thing. So is there a bug for that or /
<nik90> balloons: when does the header disappear? When you scroll up?
<balloons> scrolling up to move down the list
<nik90> balloons: that's the intended behavior. To show the header again you scroll down.
<nik90> balloons: that's also what the browser does when you scroll the page up
<nik90> charles: I tried the PPA. Works for me.
<nik90> charles: I am able to enable/disable the vibrations
<nik90> on Mako
<balloons> sure, I didn't know if it was intended or not
<charles> nik90, so you've installed from silo 6, and when an alarm goes off, you get the vibrations and see the notification?
<balloons> nik90, sound selection seems to work
<nik90> charles: yup I see the snap notification and feel the vibration.
<nik90> charles: disabling the vibration only shows the snap notification
<balloons> nik90, I will say the checkbox selection is a bit weird.. I want to select the label, but it doesn't check the box
<nik90> balloons: did you hear a different ringtone when the alarm rang?
<nik90> balloons: I agree. That's something I can easily fix. Will do so now actually
<balloons> nik90, yes I get the ringtone I select. interesting the alarm is still ringin just once
<nik90> balloons: what?
<nik90> balloons: you mean you hear the alarm ring once and then it is dismissed?
<balloons> indeed.. a familar bug
<nik90> impossible, that bug was fixed a long time ago. It should ring for a duration of 10 mins minimum without any intervention
<nik90> balloons: which image is this?
<balloons> this is still flo, image 17
<balloons> 177
<nik90> I am not sure but that could be due to flo?
<nik90> u don't have a mako?
<nik90> it was confirmed by QA that the alarm keep ringing now until dismissed or it times out automatically after 10 mins
<balloons> mako is flashing
<nik90> ah ok
<balloons> slow inet, and I wanted it on the latest image
<popey> nik90: heya
<popey> nik90: hows it going?
<nik90> popey: :) hi, going great. busy times
<nik90> popey: you missed our meeting, I was waiting for a while :P
<ahayzen> nik90, did dpm not do urs?
<popey> oh, i asked others to cover it
<popey> sorry about that
<nik90> popey: j/k balloons held the meeting :P
<nik90> ahayzen: ^^
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> lol
<popey> haha
<popey> you guys
<nik90> I got to work on my sarcasm :)
<popey> Oh no, your sarcasm is *fine*.
<popey> ^ lesson 1.
<ahayzen> hah
<nik90> lol
<balloons> nik90, you know what, I realize the notification also doesn't show on flo for alarms
<balloons> you will be happy to note mako is fine
<nik90> I am :) .. regarding flo, it could be that alarm hw_backend is not present (wild guess)
<balloons> so mako seems fine, just confirming the branches. flo also doesn't let me select different sounds, heh
<balloons> well I mean, different sounds didn't play
<balloons> nik90, so testing on mako, I'm not getting different sounds playing
<nik90> balloons: did you push the SDK branch I linked in the MP?
<balloons> nik90, on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812
<nik90> balloons: yes
<balloons> I don't see anything
<nik90> oh the bug report in the MP has a merge proposal .. let me get the link
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/alarm-sound-fix/+merge/229800
<nik90> balloons: pushed a fix where you can now click on the label to select the alarm sound
<nik90> balloons: did the same for the alarm vibration switch as well.
<balloons> nik90, k, trying it out
<ybon> is tvoss sometimes around here?
<nik90> ybon: let me guess issues with Qtlocation on OSMTouch?
<nik90> ybon: hi :)
<ybon> nik90: hehe, yes :)
<nik90> ybon: osmtouch was talked about a lot during the day :P
<ybon> oops
<ybon> why that?
<nik90> ybon: no worries not your fault :)
<ybon> ok :)
<nik90> just figuring some recent issue with QtLocation stuff
<ybon> ok
<nik90> the camera-app is having some issue with geo-tagging and so osmtouch came up
<ybon> maybe I should highlight on "osmtouch" here
<nik90> the discussion was on #ubuntu-ci-eng not this channel
<ybon> oh ok
<balloons> nik90, hey I get vibrations :-)
<nik90> balloons: cool :D
<balloons> no notification though, and no sound after 1 play
<balloons> and I can't make them stop
<balloons> haha
<nik90> makko?
<balloons> yea
<nik90> totally weird
<balloons> I was attempting to test the sound mp
<nik90> my brain can't think anymore why that might be happening for you
<ybon> nik90: is there a final word on the location issue, or is this still under investigation by the Jedis? :)
<nik90> ybon: not sure, wasn't paying too much attention to it. But I think it is still undergoing
<nik90> ybon: it was on today's landing email
<ybon> ah, interesting, let me read it in details, so :)
<ybon> I generally just read until I see if there is a promoted image or not :p
<nik90> ybon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Critical,In progress]
<balloons> nik90, yea I think the sound and vibration both are a no go for me
<balloons> I'm gonna reflash hah
<ybon> oh, ok, thanks, I've been notified for this bug btw :)
<balloons> phone is not happy
<nik90> balloons: I will try it out again tomorrow. Hopefully by then the silo 6 is published to make testing easier
<balloons> nik90, yes, I'll review again once things land
<balloons> hope that helps a little
<balloons> we did iterate a bit on things
<nik90> balloons: yup. will let you know when that happens
<nik90> yes indeed. the behavior is a bit better now
<nik90> hopefully tomorrow dholbach and I will have answer to the debian packaging stuff
<nik90> anyways I am eod
<nik90> balloons: cu tomorrow :)
<nik90> thnx for the reviews
<balloons> nik90, indeed.. night!
<Boogle> Hello Im am working on qml app but i cannot get the audio to play ifinite i am using the qt multimedia 5.0
<Boogle> Im sorry my grammar was not good I typed very fast
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-08
<Boogle> does anyone know how to make audio playback infinite without c++
<Boogle> Can anyone help me?
<Elleo> Boogle: if you're using the MediaPlayer element then just set loops to MediaPlayer.Infinite: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtmultimedia-mediaplayer.html#loops-prop
<Boogle> ok i found something saying audio.infinite but i dont know where to put it
<Boogle> found that  awhile back
<Boogle> elleo?
<Boogle> im using audio element
<Elleo> Boogle: same for Audio, just set loops to Audio.Infinite
<Boogle> where?
<Elleo> Boogle: in your Audio component, loops is just a property that any Audio component can have
<Elleo> Boogle: e.g. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7984365/
<Boogle> Thank you for your help?
<Elleo> no problem
<sidhu2014> hello, I would like to know how can I start contributing towards ubuntu
<sidhu2014> ?
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning
<dev_> Is there anyone who is using the ubuntu sdk
<justCarakas> I have used it to create BE Mobile
<dpm> dev_, I think many people here do, although not sure who is online right now
<dev_> I'm trying to use the qt design and create a new window yet in the help docs it says that the menu text will not run when you compile the file
<justCarakas> I cant help with that, I used HTML
<dev_> So it seems that the menu bar is useless
<dev_> I'm thinking of doing the same thing?
<dev_> and use HTML for my gui
<justCarakas> I see, but I didn't use qml at all :)
<justCarakas> the qt design, if I remember correctly was only qml
<justCarakas> unless they already changed that
<justCarakas> what would be awesoem
<dev_> I'm new to the dev world and I'm learning c++ but I figured I give qml a try to build my gui
<dpm> dev_, the Qt Designer does not work, so I'd recommend to not use it
<dpm> dev_, have you tried to use one of the Ubuntu project templates in Qt Creator to get started?
<dev_> No not yet
<dev_> I was trying to see if qml would be good for cross platform developing.
<dev_> So far I'm not a fan of the qt design.
<dev_> Dpm, do you think I shuld try the html route or the Ubuntu templates first?
<dpm> dev_, I'd try the QML templates first, they're easier to get started
<dev_> this is the ubuntu template you're talking about correct?
<dev_> If so, then I'll try it when I'm fresh and rested later on today.
<dev_> thanks for the advice dpm and justCarkas.
<dpm> any time
<jgdx> elopio, hey, this is back in review. Thanks https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/call-fwd-wait-dual-sim/+merge/229774
<nik90> Goood morning :)
<nik90> dpm: can you check if Unity8 freezes for you when opening the weather scope in image #178? I can almost consistently reproduce it
<dpm> nik90, unfortunately (or fortunately) I can't reproduce it. It works fine for me. I.e. opening the scope, clicking on its results
<nik90> dpm: yeah I am unable to reproduce it now..weird.
<ogra_> DanChapman, right, no config file anywhere, it crashes actually in the final step of the account wizard (the woizard cam also up with the old config in place btw)
<ogra_> *came
<dholbach> popey, quick update on clock:
<dholbach> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/229173 is getting closer to making it in - sergiusens helped out quite a bit
<DanChapman> ogra_, ok that narrows it down some more. and could you try one last thing for me, could you drop http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko.conf into ~/.config/com.ubuntu.developer.dpniel.dekko/ and see if you can see the account when you start dekko
<dholbach> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=reboot is the list of open bugs we are still looking at
<dholbach> it's been a bit more work than anticipated
<nik90> dholbach: I can no longer run the project on qtcreator, sergiusens said he will look into one last array fixes for that
<nik90> (with the branch)
<dholbach> yep, I can imagine
<dholbach> nik90, for the usr/lib files - I'll put them into ClockApp instead of Clock
<ogra_> DanChapman, will ytry in a bit
<ogra_> *try
<dholbach> nik90, it's what Camera and Notes and a few others are doing
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> nik90, the test in ./tests/unit/tst_hellocomponent.qml was never supposed to work, right?
<dholbach> nik90, there's no HelloComponent anywhere
<nik90> dholbach: no it wasn't. We haven't start with qml tests yet
<nik90> started*
<dholbach> nik90, I see - well - I got it to the point now where it should actually work - once we have working code in there - it's hooked up with autopkgtest as well
<nik90> dholbach: nice
<nik90> dholbach: btw can you sync with trunk, we just merged 3 commits into it
<nik90> dholbach: one thing in particular, after the sync with trunk, you will have to edit the upstreamcomponents/CMakeLists.txt file to be similar to the other ones
<dholbach> hum
<nik90> it is a matter of chaning Ubuntu-Clock-App to Ubuntu-Clock_App
<nik90> changing*
<dholbach> ok
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, the alarm seems to actually ring nowadays :)
<mzanetti> nik90: however, the default rintone makes me fall asleep immediately instead of waking me up
<mzanetti> :D
<nik90> mzanetti: lol
<mzanetti> sounds like a lullaby
<nik90> mzanetti: we are adding support for choosing your own tone per alarm. Just waiting on a fix in the SDK to land on the phone first.
<mzanetti> nik90: in any case this should not be the default one :D
<nik90> mzanetti: I will check with design :-) Going to be an awkward conversation
<mzanetti> nik90: I mean, its a nice sound for some things, but really not working for an alarm :)
<nik90> mzanetti: may be the secret plan was to put users to enjoy their sleep rather wake up to reality
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> mzanetti: can you report a bug that I can show to the designers. Will help prove a point if it comes from someone other than me
<mzanetti> can do
<nik90> ty
<popey> the default alarm should be one of jonos songs
<mzanetti> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/clock-app/+bug/1354370
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354370 in clock-app "default sound for alarm doesn't get its job done" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> popey: +1 :D
<nik90> lol
<nik90> mzanetti: wrong project
<mzanetti> oops
<nik90> popey: we must remove clock-app
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/clock-app
<nik90> mzanetti: no worries, I will reassign it
<mzanetti> cheers
<popey> nik90: remove from the default image?
<nik90> popey: no no I meant the above launchpad project page
<nik90> popey: which we created initially for the clock reboot
<popey> I'll do that
<popey> brb, picking sophie up from hospital...
<nik90> k
<nik90> t1mp: ping
<nik90> t1mp: I still get file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon10.qml:34:5: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/add errors
<dpm> popey (or someone else) - does the unlock SIM button appear like this on your phone? -> http://i.imgur.com/EKmCvVg.png
<dpm> I'd expected it to be on the right of the text rather than underneath
<nik90> dpm: affirmative
<nik90> dpm: from the screenshot shared on ci-eng before it landed, the button was like it is now
<dpm> nik90, ok, thanks for confirming, I thought it was something to do with long translations moving the button
<dpm> so it seems in English it's like that too
<nik90> yup
<dpm> looks like a bit of horizontal space waste
<nik90> yeah I cannot think they might do that
<dpm> ack
<t1mp> nik90: hello
<nik90> t1mp: Hi
<t1mp> nik90: I don't know why that is.
<t1mp> nik90: you get the same with Icon11.qml if you import Ubuntu.Components 1.1 ?
<nik90> t1mp: let me apply all updates and check again. But even balloons commented yesterday about it.
<nik90> t1mp: but I am already importing 1.1
<t1mp> ah yes, Icon11 inherits from Icon10
<t1mp> nik90: is there a bug report?
<t1mp> nik90: if there's a small example file reproducing the issue I can see if I get the same warning here
<nik90> t1mp: well it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1349769
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1349769 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Failed to get image from provider Error message seen while using the Icon component" [Critical,Fix released]
<nik90> t1mp: I will try to get a different program similar to what I have in the clock app
<t1mp> ah, that one, when resizing the icon
<nik90> yup
<t1mp> nik90: you have suru-icon-theme and libtq5svg5 installed I assume?
<nik90> unable to locate libtq5svg5
<nik90> but I got suru-icon-theme
<nik90> nevermind i have the libqt5scg5
<nik90> svg5*
<nik90> anyway the sample app in that bug report doesn't show the error message anymore. But the clock app does. I need to see what the difference is.
<t1mp> nik90: ok, let me know if you find out something
<nik90> ok
<t1mp> nik90: or if I don't respond, comment on the bug (or create a new one if it is a different issue)
<dholbach> nik90, can you check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354083 and see if there's anything missing in the package?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354083 in Ubuntu Clock App "backend directory are not installed into package" [High,Incomplete]
<nik90> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> sorry, the last comment's a bit hard to read: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7987775/
<dholbach> nik90, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=reboot is starting to look like it could actually work at some stage ;-)
<nik90> dholbach: no worries i downloaded the text file
<nik90> dholbach: and yes :)
<nik90> dholbach: confirmed.. all necessary files present
<dholbach> nik90, yeehaw
<nik90> :)
<dholbach> that leaves us with 3 bugs
<dholbach> I'd assume that fixing bug 1354377 would also fix the problem not being able to run clock-app
<ubot5> bug 1354377 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unbreak 'make autopilot'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354377
<dholbach> nik90, but maybe not - maybe we need a separate bug for your problem?
<dholbach> maybe you could explain your workflow in the bug?
<nik90> dholbach: sure, 1 min
<dholbach> fantastic
<popey> dpm: no, i have no sim lock so dont see it
<popey> nik90: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/252805
<nik90> popey: erm why a question?
<nik90> popey: ah it requires launchpad devs
<popey> ya
<nik90> juggling too much stuff from different directions atm
<nik90> mzanetti: as per your request, the designers will add 3 strong sounds to the ringtones folder. System settings app will also be asked to provide an option to import custom sounds into that folder via music-app (content-hub)
<nik90> mzanetti: hope that solves your issue in the near future when they land
<popey> m-b-o: you there?
<m-b-o> popey yepp
<popey> i invited you...
<m-b-o> on monday?
<popey> just now
<popey> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/weather-app
<m-b-o> it says: "hangout is over"
<popey> odd, are you signed in ?
<popey> (to google)
<m-b-o> with my gamil account, yes
<popey> your surname.net your google account?
<popey> ok
<nik90> dholbach: ok, I create a builddir and then from inside it, I run "cmake .. && make && make autopilot"
<popey> done
<nik90> dholbach: that works for me
<nik90> dholbach: from your errors you got, it seems the c++ plugins were not built
<nik90> dholbach: before running make autopilot
<mzanetti> nik90: cool stuff, thanks
<popey> thanks m-b-o
<m-b-o> thanks popey
<m-b-o> popey btw friday is a good day for hangouts on my side
<mihir> popey: hey
<mihir> popey: could you help to prioritize & confirming new bug list https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&orderby=-date_last_updated&start=0
<popey> good to know m-b-o
<popey> mihir: yup
<mihir> popey: priority would be good from your side and confirmation if that is based on device.
<mihir> The picker is bug is already in progress , there is some UI kit issues
<dholbach> nik90, aha!
<nik90> dholbach: I suppose the aha moment is for the make autopilot solution above..either way cool :)_
<popey> roger mihir !
<dholbach> hum, maybe not - I just thought that you might be missing  -DCLICK_MODE=OFF  somehwere
<dholbach> or rather, in the cmake call
<dholbach> I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988140/
<ogra_> DanChapman|Weddi, sorry, took a while, the app crashes immediately with that config in place
<nik90> dholbach: ok in that log, i see [100%] Built target alarmsettings. It could be that due to the cmake changes the library is located in a different than where clock app thinks it is in
<nik90> dholbach: I will try running your branch in qtcreator again if it runs normally
<dholbach> nik90, which branch are you using for this?
<dholbach> ah ok, so that was in qtcreator
<ogra_> DanChapman|Weddi, oh, second try works
<nik90> dholbach: ok so your branch work on qtcreator for me. I am able to run on the desktop. Let me test on device which didnt work last night
<dholbach> wow, what am I doing wrong then
<nik90> dholbach: on the n4 device it fails with "file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock.devel/0.1/share/qml/clock/MainClock.qml:20 module "DateTime" is not installed"
<dholbach> ok, so that's with a click package again
<nik90> dholbach: yup
<nik90> dholbach: also in the app folder, I no longer see ubuntu-clock-app.qml file in qtcreator.
<dholbach> nik90, I'm just starting to guess now - is this utopic or trusty you're running?
<nik90> dholbach: utopic
<dholbach> hum hum :)
 * nik90 grabs lunch..10 mins
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> well, I don't know what's going wrong here :/
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey: dunno if you have some time, but I'm out of luck with lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging - what fails for me is: "cmake -DCLICK_MODE=OFF . && make && make autopilot" (bug 1354377)
<ubot5> bug 1354377 in Ubuntu Clock App "Unbreak 'make autopilot'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354377
<dholbach> balloons, if you know anyone who could help us set things up for an -autopilot package (bug 1354074), that'd be great - lp:~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging being what we're working off of
<ubot5> bug 1354074 in Ubuntu Clock App "ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot package is empty" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354074
<dpm> dholbach, I need to look at clock for translations at some point soon, so I'll look at this too. But my hunch is that we might need some help from balloons
<dholbach> dpm, or from somebody who can set up cmake for us in the right way
<dholbach> I just assume that something's wired in a wrong way there
<dpm> yeah, I normally ask Satoris for cmake questions, but I think he's still on holidays
<dholbach> by now you'd think we'd have a whole bowling team of cmake experts, right? :)
<Boogle> can you use if statements in qt
<mihir> bzoltan: hi
<dpm> mihir, could you merge this branch to your calendar branch to see if it fixes the issue with tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-calendar-app/lp_1351024_workaround/+merge/230095
<bzoltan> mihir:  dpm: not yet please
<dpm> bzoltan, ok, shall I mark it as Work in progress?
<mihir> dpm: sure will do that.
<bzoltan> dpm: mihir: we are holding on any workaround because greyback might have a more permanent solution on the qtunbuntu side
<dpm> mihir, ok, then please ignore and hold on ^
<dpm> popey, did you find out about who the owner of geoname-lookup.u.c is and how feasible it is to add new data to be returned by the server?
<mihir> dpm: sure.
<mihir> bzoltan: thanks for solution
<mihir> and dpm this does work on device , so either we have to test on utopic device or mobile device.
<popey> dpm: no, let me chase up
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> thanks mihir
<dholbach> nik90, oh!
<dholbach> nik90, builddir is hard-wired in the tests!
<dholbach> no surprise it exploded for me :)
<dholbach> it's in tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests/__init__.py
<nik90> dholbach: oh
<dholbach> let me try to generalise this a bit
<ogra_> DanChapman|Weddi, adjustig the content of the config manually sadly doesnt show me my inbox :(
<nik90> dholbach: I think carla did that because in the old clock also we hardcode some paths there https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests/__init__.py
<dholbach> nik90, I think I have an idea
<popey> dpm: apparently ev created it, it's at lp:ubuntu-geonames
<popey> dpm: looks like it does a one-time pull from geonames.org, and hosts that behind some caching.
<dpm> popey, ok, cool. Could you get in touch with him explaining the issues we might run into when we go into production with the current services we're using and if it'd be possible to use it for weather and clock add more data? It might well be that we've got that data already and we're not exposing it
<popey> yup.
<justcarakas> popey, I think you are awesome :D I like your laugh :D
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<dholbach> nik90, ok, so I generalised it, but I'm still running in the same problem
<nik90> hmm :/
<dholbach> nik90, I will now need to run some errands - maybe somebody else with a fresh set of eyes can take a look at the bugs
<nik90> dholbach: ok
<nik90> mhall119: Unable to confirm bug 1354041 since calendar app is acting up for me. I created an event but it doesnt show in the indicator datetime. Also a few minutes later, the red line in the calendar which shows the current time is not being updated
<ubot5> bug 1354041 in Indicator Date and Time "Unity shell remains unresponsive after dismissing calendar event notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354041
<nik90> mhall119: so in short I cant get it trigger a notification for a calendar event
<tsdgeos> nik90: ping
<nik90> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> nik90: mzanetti says you're about to rewrite the timezone selection dialog on the clock app
<tsdgeos> is that right?
 * mzanetti said he's about to rewrite the whole app
<tsdgeos> ah :d
<nik90> tsdgeos, mzanetti : Past tense..I already rewrote it :)
<nik90> I mean what you see now as "Clock Reboot" is the rewrite
<tsdgeos> nik90: but is it not in the image yet?
<nik90> tsdgeos: no, we currently trying to replace the old clock app in the image.
<nik90> tsdgeos: just having some issues with cmake and debian packaging
<tsdgeos> nik90: so i was looking at the one currently in the image
<tsdgeos> and seems the timezones are not translatable
<tsdgeos> is this fixed in the new one?
<tsdgeos> shall i open a bug?
<nik90> tsdgeos: ah, are you referring to the world cities feature?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> it says "Madrid, Spain"
<tsdgeos> where obviously for my locale should say "Madrid, España"
<nik90> tsdgeos: that's the issue we were discussing some time back if you remember where the list of cities are in a xml file which is difficult to translate
<tsdgeos> sure, it's trickier, not difficult
<tsdgeos> you just need the process that creates the .pot file take it into account
<nik90> yes
<nik90> Most likely someone familiar with these tools will have to fix it. It is still an issue with the new clock app.
<tsdgeos> so as i was saying, is this fixed? if not i will file a bug since i've been tasked with making sure stuff is translatable
<tsdgeos> ok, will file a bug
<nik90> yeah go ahead
<dholbach> nik90, not sure what I did differently this time, but I got this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989212/
<twstddev> Hello guys, which of the core apps have the highest priority right now?
<popey> all of them,
<popey> ☻
<popey> twstddev: you interested in contributing?
<twstddev> popey, yup
<popey> awesome!
<popey> twstddev: what is your main area of skill you'd like to contribute?
<twstddev> just looking at the bugs list and wanted to know whether it's safe to go through all apps including dropping letters and etc.
<twstddev> I'm a c++/Qt developer
<twstddev> have not touched qt in last two years, so at the moment getting into qml
<nik90> dholbach: hmm that's rather serious that it can't find MainView
<twstddev> and have not seen 11th standard yet as well :P
<nik90> dholbach: could it be due to the changes in the __init.py__ file?
<popey> twstddev: the three that are getting most attention right now are the new clock reboot (see nik90), the calendar (which has some open bugs) and the Music app.
<dholbach> nik90, I thought I had checked afterwards
<twstddev> Right. I see that some of the apps have new designs pending
<popey> yes, weather and music are upcoming
<twstddev> Are they planned to be implemented after rtm?
<popey> yes
<twstddev> OK
<twstddev> there are ubuntu clock app and clock-app
<twstddev> i guest the first one is the current
<nik90> twstddev: ubuntu-clock-app is the current one
<twstddev> Ok. Thanks guys
<popey> twstddev: nik90 is the main clock developer. nik90 do you have any outstanding tasks that twstddev might be able to help with?
<nik90> popey: currently searching for some easy to fix bugs .. 1 sec
<popey> no worries if not, calendar has plenty ㋛
<twstddev> btw shall I keep my sdk version updated on a daily basis?
<popey> yeah, we tend to recommend people run 14.10
<nik90> twstddev: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1290793 if you are interested. If not calendar-app has bugs open as popey said
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290793 in Ubuntu Clock App "Show time to next alarm" [Low,Triaged]
<twstddev> nik90, will have a look
<dpm> balloons, can you help us with some advice regarding the last comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/require-screenlock-password/+merge/230058 ?
<nik90> twstddev: btw how familiar are you with bzr and launchpad?
<twstddev> a git guy here, but will be fine with bzr, but have some projects registered with launchpad
<nik90> twstddev: ok. we are working on lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<Randy_O> Hi everyone, anyone with CMake experience? I've got everything set to compile and build, but when I run the main.qml file, it tells me that my plugin modulke is not installed. Any ideas how to point it to the right place?
<twstddev> nik90, got it
<twstddev> nik90, I see. You've changed the structure. Looks cleaner. Don't have 1.1 components. gotta update %)
<nik90> twstddev: you have had a look at the old clock app code as well?
<twstddev> yeah. I didn't know about reboot
<nik90> ah nice
<nik90> twstddev: the clock reboot requires utopic (14.10) minimum to develop and test
<twstddev> Ok. have to install it first then
<twstddev> I'm having issues with running apps on my vm due to the sytem not being able to initialise glx. Will install 14.10 on my second laptop and see from there
<nik90> twstddev: I am running 14.10 on a VM as well
<twstddev> interesting
<nik90> twstddev: I get,
<nik90> libGL error: failed to open drm device: No such file or directory
<nik90> libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo
<nik90> but still the app opens
<nik90> the performance not that good, but manageable
<popey> you dont have the virtualbox extensions installed?
<nik90> popey: me or twstddev? I have it installed
<popey> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11 i think will be enough in the guest
<popey> odd, its saying you dont
<twstddev> mine says could not initialize GLX and the program has unexpectedly finished
<popey> vboxvideo is the x11 driver
<nik90> popey: hmm, I pasted the command and it is installing it now despite me installing it before the folder that is mounted with the virtualbox guest additions
<twstddev> popey, says it's already at the newest version
<popey> how odd
<twstddev> yup. works fine on 14.04
<twstddev> i mean I can start apps there
<twstddev> if don't depend on 14.10 %)
<twstddev> *if they
<balloons> dpmdo you not want to wait for Arto on the mp or ?
<twstddev> shall i download a newer image from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140808/ ?
<dholbach> nik90, I can now "run" the clock app using the Exec line from the .desktop file
<dholbach> we had a missing "-I /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/ClockApp"
<dholbach> what I'm getting now is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989443/
<nik90> dholbach: would that work also in the click packaged mode (running on device)?
<nik90> dholbach: regarding the error, I have seen that before rarely
<nik90> dholbach: it is got to do with the EDS backend. Sometimes it just spits out that error.
<dholbach> nik90, I don't know if that'd work - is going to be different in click mode though
<dholbach> I pushed my last changes
<nik90> renatu: I know I have asked this before but sometimes we keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7989443/ cannot resolve why
<nik90> renatu: the previous person who had it had to reinstall her vm to get past that error
<nik90> don't want to ask dholbach to do the same :P
<dholbach> nik90, it's not a vm
<dholbach> it's my main system :)
<nik90> dholbach: I know ...which is why that solution is a bad one :P
<renatu> nik90, I do not know , looks like a problem on EDS
<renatu> nik90, try to reinstall EDS
<nik90> dholbach: do you have lot of calendar events installed on your main system?
<nik90> dholbach: if not can you try reinstalling EDS/
<nik90> dholbach: eitherway what you have now in the desktop will work on other systems
<dholbach> nik90, I had some problems logging into my gmail account recently (like 138679317967319673196 password textboxes popping up)
<dholbach> so I disabled the account, still the thing pops up every now and then
<dholbach> this shouldn't stop the clock app from working though, right?
<nik90> dholbach: in thunderbird (or evolution) email clients?
<dholbach> no, just when I log in
<dholbach> I guess it's some {ubuntu|gnome}-online-accounts thing
<nik90> ah not sure but could be. AFAIK the online-accounts configures your calendar, email etc using EDS as the backend which is also what clock app uses
<dpm> nik90, I saw the second branch in http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ has now been unblocked. Does that mean the first one can be unblocked as well?
<nik90> dpm: damn that list is small :) .. . yeah I am going to mark it as Won't Fix since it is concerning the old clock app that I have no time for unfortunately
<dpm> nik90, ack. Both branches Rejected and the bugs marked as Won't fix?
<dpm> or just the first one?
<nik90> dpm: no no only the first branch rejected.
<nik90> dpm: I will do it now
<dholbach> nik90, I just removed all account entries, still no dice
<dholbach> nik90, it might be better to put somebody else on the case now, who can help fixing all the other small integration bits :)
<dholbach> popey, ^
<nik90> ok
<dpm> ok, thanks nik90
<nik90> dpm: done.
<dpm> nik90, perfect, just in time for the script that updates the list to be triggered :)
<nik90> dpm: :D
<dpm> look at that nearly empty list :) http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
 * popey just added one to it
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/reminders-app/fix-email/+merge/230131
<popey> quick! review it before it shows up!
<nik90> popey: always wondered what "Ubuntu App Cats" meant
<nik90> Cats?
 * nik90 tries coreapps something something
<popey> its a design thing
<popey> ™
<nik90> lol
<dpm> we're the cool cats
<popey> balloons: the updated store date in the sheet isn't quite working, calculator shows very old
<popey> dpm: with regards to bug 1254775 - are we going to need to design a splash for all the core apps?
<ubot5> bug 1254775 in Unity 8 "Desktop file can specify a splash image and background color that shell will show until app is ready" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254775
<balloons> popey, it's what is in the store json
<popey> hm
<balloons> "last_updated": "2014-07-17T16:09:52.476437Z"
<dpm> popey, I think I'd hold on to "can" as much as we can until it's "must" :)
<popey> ok, now this is _ODD_
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/154/changerequest/ now shows me a change request for the calculator app, specifically requesting an update of the last_updated field
<popey> why does that show as a request that needs approving?
<popey> beuno: ^ ?
<popey> surely thats an internal field which should just be automagically changed. we shouldn't need to approve the fact that we just published something
<dpm> ok, about to call it a day
<beuno> matiasb, ^^
<dpm> balloons, when you've got a minute, could you comment on Arto's suggestion in his last comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/require-screenlock-password/+merge/230058 ?
<matiasb> beuno: hmm... will take a look, I guess this is related to some updates nessita was working on
<dholbach> nik90, -autopilot package is not empty any more either now
<nik90> dholbach: ok that's one less bug then
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<nik90> enjoy your weekend dholbach
<dholbach> nik90, you too
<popey> dholbach: thanks!
<achiang> balloons: hey, are there examples of apps using gtest? i'd like to crib some code...
<balloons> hmm gtest? Nothing I know of on the phone using it
<achiang> really?
<achiang> no apps with c++ backends?
<ahayzen> woah! when did the tab menu change? its all black now in music :)
<achiang> balloons: my understanding is that autopilot is good for testing UI but maybe not for pure c++?
<nik90> ahayzen: :P .. they changed it recently..there are some fixes coming for it like the color for instance
<ahayzen> nik90, it looks awesome :) it is the same colour as the header
<nik90> ahayzen: yup, but the text color needs to be reworked.
<ahayzen> +1
<balloons> achiang, for non-acceptance tests qml tests are used
<ahayzen> nik90, can it not take the same as the header labels/icons ?
<balloons> achiang, that I could point you to examples of
<nik90> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1354036
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354036 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Landing 06-08 has a visual bug due to square overflow tab panel" [High,In progress]
<achiang> balloons: i'm not advanced enough to understand that statement. ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks :)
<achiang> "non-acceptance tests" ... "qml tests" ?
<nik90> ahayzen: do you by any change set the gradient color of your app background?
<nik90> ahayzen: if yes, then it won't work afaik. It is broken for the clock app as well.
<ahayzen> nik90, we set the header to black :) ... hence the black tab thing is black :)
<ahayzen> nik90, clock app looks pretty funky with it :) lol
<nik90> ahayzen: ah ok. Then it shouldn't be an issue I think
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah :P
 * ahayzen uses reboot most of the time anyway now
<nik90> :)
<balloons> achiang, the phone apps are written in qml. I should be more specific. Autopilot tests UI interactions, high level stuff, as a user would do it. If you want say a unit test to verify your compiled module behaves properly, and you are writing it in Qt/Qml, you can use qtquicktest. http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-qtquicktest.html
<balloons> the toolkit has examples of this as well: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/tests/unit/tst_qmltemplate/
<achiang> balloons: hm... interesting
<balloons> that's not to say you couldn't test it another way I suppose, but . . .
<achiang> balloons: i guess i will investigate gtest on my own then, because our library backend can actually be reused for other projects, and may not always have an Ubuntu app front end attached to it
<achiang> balloons: and i want the library to test for things like, writing config files to confined locations, etc.
<achiang> or whatever else the library wants/needs
<balloons> #ubuntu-qa, anyone have a good gtest example for achiang ^^
<elopio> achiang: the latest lightning talk was about gtest: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/LightningTalks
<elopio> you can see good examples at the download manager and click scope
<achiang> elopio: awesome! i'll go watch that now
<balloons> elopio, <3 I had forgotten that
<achiang> elopio: sorry, one more lazy question - bzr branches to either download manager and/or click scope?
<elopio> achiang: lp:ubuntu-download-manager and lp:unity-scope-click
<achiang> elopio: thanks!
<elopio> np
<nik90> popey: I uploaded 0.3 clock reboot to store which brings custom swipe delete, fast scroll and updated bottom edge. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/948/changerequest/
<balloons> nik90, I saw your mail, I'll try and have a look soon
<nik90> balloons: ok
<popey> nik90|Dinner: approved
<achiang> elopio: maybe i am confused, but neither of those branches calls InitGoogleTest / RUN_ALL_TESTS
<nik90|Dinner> popey: ty
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<popey> pong, brb need to tend to daughter, type at me though
<ahayzen> popey, cool... From the comments in this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions-take-2/+merge/229536 we are trying to decide the colours for the (in)active actions. At the moment it is set to orange/grey but we are wondering if grey/white may be better? You got any preference/suggestions? (this is it currently https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMVEpISXVQMlBGMzQ)
<ahayzen> popey, note it was aubergine/grey from upstream but we mod'd tht
<popey> ahayzen: you're asking me a design question ☻
<popey> *me*
<ahayzen> popey, i'm asking u for ur advice/preference/suggestions ... dev to dev ;) hehe
<popey> :D
<ahayzen> popey, we're currently swaying towards possibly grey/white...but still not sure
<ahayzen> popey, but really not sure lol the orange works as wel
<popey> is the background grey defined or calculated?
<ahayzen> popey, errr defined i think let me check...
<popey> meaning, is it consistent
<ahayzen> popey, yeah it is 'Theme.palette.selected.background'
<ahayzen> popey, oh hang on
<ahayzen> popey, u mean the *background* grey
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> popey, no that is black with 70% opacity
<ahayzen> popey, so whtever is behind comes through a little
<ahayzen> ..but not very much
<popey> hm
<ahayzen> popey, all of the colours can change...just trying to figure out what works
<ahayzen> popey, also the delete swipe has a red background...(like the other apps that use this component)...we're not too fond of it but think we're gonna stick with that colour for now otherwise we'll be inconsistent
<popey> got a nice selection of varying coloured album art to test with?
<ahayzen> popey, (earlier) <Victor> One thing to note is that I don't think we need to match the other apps for the colors, simply because we have a background color. I think its more important that we don't deviate in some weird way. So prob keep the red for now and either do grey/white or white/orange(?) For the inactive/active actions.
<popey> red makes sense for delete
<ahayzen> popey, yeah got ranging album art...but as i said due to it being 70% u can hardly see it anyway
<popey> ok
<popey> it looks fine to me. I'm sure we'll get feedback ☻
<ahayzen> ...could change it to be less if needed...but with it being so dark it makes it more consistent for the white/grey/orange/aubergine ontop
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen> popey, ok cool :) i'll see what victor thinks but i'll leave as orange for now
<ahayzen> popey, so assuming victor doesn't find anything else ...i think that may mean listitem actions are done \o/ .,.. but i'm not celebrating until it land lol
<popey> hah
<balloons> Letozaf_, nik90 ok, so let's look at this page11 thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 ok :-)
 * balloons is looking in worldcitylist.qml
<balloons> nik90, are you about at all?
<balloons> if not I guess I'll echo my thoughts here
<balloons> so I see in the qml this is defined as a Page
 * Letozaf_ is looking at worldcitylist.qml too :P
<balloons> so Letozaf_ I would expect the query to look like
<balloons> select_single('Page', objectname="worldCityList"
<Letozaf_> balloons, instead of page I get Page11
<Letozaf_> balloons, I mean in autopilot vis
<balloons> I need to build it again to try that, one sec
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> I see other pages also called Page11
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea I think it's fine. It's confusing why it shows as Page11 and not Page, but otherwise it looks fine
<balloons> might be a 1.1 Page
<balloons> I'll bet that's it
<Letozaf_> balloons, but in emulators.py I already have a class named Page11 for the AlarmPage so I have the same class name for two different pages
<balloons> Letozaf_, so the confusion here is "Page11" is the object type
<balloons> the objectname is worldCityList
<balloons> I'll add a diff comment one sec
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes there is no problem with the objectNames but I have two Page11 objects for two different pages and in emulators.py I have to define the class Page11 for two different objects
<Letozaf_> sorry pages
<balloons> Letozaf_, check the mp and see if that makes sense or not
<Letozaf_> balloons, class Page11(Page):
<Letozaf_> 49	     """Autopilot helper for the Alarm page."""
<Letozaf_> balloons, if I have to define the class for WorldCityList I will have
<Letozaf_> class Page11(Page) too
<balloons> class Page11(Page):
<balloons>     """Autopilot helper for the Alarm page."" should be AlarmPage(Page) :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, unless I am doing something wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can call the helper class anything you wish
<nik90> balloons: sry, I would love to join the conversation, however my dinner I ordered 3 hours ago just got here :P
<balloons> nik90, no worries.. TLDR is everything is fine
<nik90> balloons: I will read the backlog when I get back in about 30 mins
<nik90> balloons: ah awesome :)
<Letozaf_> nik90, o/
<nik90> Letozaf_: Hi
<Letozaf_> nik90, Hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, so some quick explanation for you. do you see class Page(ubuntuuitoolkit.UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase)?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> It inherits all the base helpers from the toolkit, and defines one method
<balloons> we've called it 'Page' but we could call it anything we wish
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> so now we want to create a set of helpers for say the worldcitylist page right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> we can create a new class, and have it inherit from our Page class we defined
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> it will have all the methods in the Page class, along with all the methods from the toolkit helpers
<balloons> a little confusing, but I think you've got it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I got it
<balloons> Now, to use that class we call it by it's name, which can be anything. However, when we select object with out queries we have to use the select_single(object type, objectname="")
<balloons> so the objecttype and objectname you see in dbus doesn't have to be in the class naming you use in python
<balloons> I hope that clears things up
<balloons> all the abstraction can feel a little confusing; I've been there!
<Letozaf_> balloons, you mean that I could have called the Page11 class something like blabla(Page) and it would have worked the same ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes.. let's fix the alarmpage helper class shall we?
<balloons> so class Page11(Page) should be something more like AlarmPage(Page)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine, let me try
 * Letozaf_ is fixing the coed
<Letozaf_> code
<balloons> Letozaf_, one other thing.. the tests don't run for me even after I compile things
<balloons> I wonder if it's because the assumption is made the compiled code is somewhere else.. hmm
 * balloons looks
<balloons> ahh, yep I see the problem.. we can fix that
<Letozaf_> balloons, they run on my PC ... what's the problem ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I build differently than you.. it's a minor pathing thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, I'm going to tweak a few things and propose them
<balloons> all in the __init__.py setup stuff
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's quite crazy, it's not working, maybe I just made an error somewhere, what you said is clear to me but it's still not working :(
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will check again
<balloons> Letozaf_, so you need to also update the open_alarm method in mainview
<balloons> you need to select the classname
<balloons> Letozaf_, in def open_alarm(self), return self.wait_select_single(AlarmPage)
<balloons> does that make sense? you are creating an instance of the class in setup of test_alarm via this line: self.page = self.main_view.open_alarm()
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it makes sense,but it does not work :(... let me check again a run the test again
<balloons> Letozaf_, feel free to commit what you've done and I'll look
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get: autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'AlarmPage'.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will commit what I done, maybe you will find what I did wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/add_world_city_test/+merge/230173
<balloons> kk, one sec
<Letozaf_> balloons, thks
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was wondering if a class Page11 has to be defined
<balloons> just pushing my tweaks
<balloons> so I can look at yours without losing my mind :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, ohh right
<balloons> suddenly, it makes sense
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
 * nik90 is back, start reading through to see what's happening
<balloons> Letozaf_, so because the objecttypes are not 'Pages' as they should be, but 'Page11' we need to do one more thing
<Letozaf_> balloons, what ?
 * balloons is thinking
<balloons> I think I lied to you a little bit earlier
<balloons> yea.. I'm confused, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, well for sure you know more than me, so no problem :)
<balloons> well, elopio will be able to fix us up
<nik90> balloons: I think your branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-ap-setup/+merge/230187 is what dholbach was looking for this morning I think.
<nik90> he did something similar in his branch https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot-packaging/+merge/229173
<balloons> nik90, ohh.. well that's interesting. I can steal his find_local_path
<nik90> balloons: :)
<balloons> as it stands my version works only if you build inside the dir
<balloons> (like sane people)
<balloons> :-)
<nik90> balloons: although be careful since I thinnk he still had issues with running AP tests
<nik90> it couldn't find MainView in his tests
<balloons> well try my mp and see what you think
 * nik90 tries now
<balloons> I am wondering on the installed location
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 I am going to bed, I will be back tomorrow to see if elopio had time to look into the Page11 issue
<balloons> Letozaf_, most certainly..
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, enjoy your weekend!
<nik90> Letozaf_: ok, Gud Nite :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 good night and enjoy your weekend too :)
<nik90> balloons: I get the error that "Timezone" is not installed with your branch.
<nik90> balloons: i normally create a builddir and compile and then run ap tests
<balloons> nik90, right, so my mp will fail for anyone who does that
<nik90> balloons: how do you run the tests?
<balloons> but that is different than how most typically do it.. That said, qtcreator likes to make seperate builddirs..
<balloons> nik90, I build straight from root
<balloons> cmake .
<balloons> make
<nik90> ah
<nik90> I create a builddir because it creates a nice container where all build stuff go into rather than messing up my source code folder
<balloons> yes, fair enough. I will say the other apps are run as I'm proposing
<balloons> but I'm not sure there's a good way to support both automagically.. we could add yours as the secondary case
<nik90> ok, if that's the case can you update the README.autopilot with the build instructions such that anyway can run the tests with no knowledge of what to do
<balloons> I'm not sure I like the os.walk daniel proposed
<nik90> ur call since I dont understand much about it to comment
<balloons> nik90, I can swap it so it's consistent with your docs
<nik90> balloons: I am fine with either. I leave it to you
<balloons> lol.. if I swap I'm updating all the docs.
<nik90> hehe
<balloons> nik90, pushed to your style
<balloons> if your happy, let's merge it as it fixes much of the test launching weirdness
<balloons> *you're
 * nik90 looks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heard you folks are pushing your apps out by the end of august. Are there any core apps that you need some extra resources or testing on?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad doubts any devs are awake
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<balloons> Akiva-Thinkpad, do you have a device?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> balloons, nope; only the sdk :P
 * Akiva-Thinkpad will be getting the first device he can get his hands on though from meizu or bq
<nik90> balloons: when I run os.path.dirname(os.path.dirname(os.getcwd())) from inside the tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests folder, it outputs /home/nik90/Clock/fix-ap-setup/tests/autopilot. I don't understand how appending app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml is correct
<nik90> balloons: or is this run from the root folder?
<balloons> nik90, bah, too many versions of this running around
<balloons> weird
<balloons> nik90, I get the root folder returned as expected
<balloons> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7992576/
<nik90> balloons: ah yes that works...I ran python instead of python3
<balloons> still small tweak. I had your builddir wrong
<nik90> also I ran it from __init__.py folder since I figured that it was running it
<balloons> l pushed rev 46
<balloons> I followed the rules as laid out in developer readme
<balloons> :-)
<nik90> :D
<nik90> quite extensive readme dont you think
<nik90> balloons: got to go, but I will have your MP reviewed by tomorrow morning since sergiusen might need it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-09
<nik90> renatu: everything works in the multiselect for me :)
<nik90> renatu: btw it looks like a lot of people are using your PageWithBottomEdge.qml component :D
<twstddev> nik90, Hi. Can you think of any other task or bug I could help with? %)
<nik90> twstddev: 1 min, let me see
<nik90> twstddev: how about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354617 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354617 in Ubuntu Clock App "[reboot] Small portion of the text for a world clock remains after deleting it" [Low,Confirmed]
<nik90> twstddev: if not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1350433
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350433 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Performance] The local world city list takes too long to load" [Medium,Confirmed]
<twstddev> nik90, the same happens with alarms. feels like it animates collapse effect and stays at the last pixel
<twstddev> will have a look
<twstddev> great. I'll check both
<nik90> twstddev: second bug is more related to Qt XmlReader, since you have experience with Qt/C++ that might suited to your experience
<nik90> twstddev: thnx
<nik90> twstddev: btw assign yourself to bug when you start working on it so that others don't work on the same thing
<twstddev> nik90, I have thought about it, but I have a full-time job and not always sure if I spend my time coding or doing something else :) so sometimes it may take longer to resolve bugs, while others could do it in a lot less time
<nik90> and attach your MP to the bug report by clicking "Link to related branch" on the right sidebar
<twstddev> oke
<nik90> twstddev: true, but we could always remove you from the bug report if you are unable to fix it.
<nik90> twstddev: ok
<twstddev> Ok. I've linked the bug to the related branch
<twstddev> as well I've assigned myself to the bugs you mentioned above
<nik90> thnx
<twstddev> btw, does autopilot support the gherkin language and how can I automate tests runings. And what do you use for units tests?
<nik90> gherkin?
<nik90> the readme.autopilot has instruction on how to run UI tests.
<nik90> we are planning to use QTest for the unit tests, but I have no experience with it
<nik90> so need to read up on that before i can write some
<twstddev> sorry. It's just a very convinient way to write scenarios https://github.com/cucumber/cucumber/wiki/Gherkin
<nik90> I think that corresponds to autopilot I think
<twstddev> with some test suits you can run them automaticaly, there is a listener following any files change and restart tests
<nik90> ah ok
<twstddev> so you could see if tests pass while you writing your code
<nik90> in our case we do it manually before proposing a merge
<twstddev> Ok
<nik90> also several of the ubuntu projects have an automatic bot called jenkins which tests your MP before merging to trunk automatically after code approval.
<twstddev> oh yeah. I saw it
<twstddev> does it have an interface exposed?
<nik90> what jenkins?
<twstddev> yup
<twstddev> jenkins comes with web interface
<nik90> when you propose a MP, it runs the tests and leaves a comment with the necessary links
<twstddev> where it just basically lists reports
<nik90> to the web interface
<twstddev> ah ok
<nik90> for the new clock app, jenkins keep reporting it as failed since we haven't got the infrastructure up and running yet
<nik90> for the old clock app it works as expected
<twstddev> Great. Thanks nik90. Will get to those bugs later
<nik90> yw.
<nik90> take your time
<twstddev> :D
<mzanetti> Is there a way to get notified when the app resumes from suspended state?
<mzanetti> I think I've seen it somewhere at some point, but can't find it any more
<nik90> mzanetti: Qt.applicationState
<mzanetti> nik90: ah, thanks!
<nik90> yw :)
<nik90> mzanetti: more specifically Qt.application.active
<mzanetti> ack
<twstddev> nik90, Hi. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1350433  I don't get delay of 4-5 secs on my VM it was about 730ms, i've optimized it down to 60-65ms, but it still may be not that fast on your machine
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350433 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Performance] The local world city list takes too long to load" [Medium,Confirmed]
<twstddev> could you please check
<nik90> twstddev: on my vm it was around 730 ms as well. On the phone it was 4-5 secs
<nik90> twstddev: will take a look
<twstddev> ouch
<twstddev> yes please. If still unacceptable I'll do small refactoring and try to optimize it more
<nik90> twstddev: I am unable to run it, I think it crashes on startup
<nik90> twstddev: can you check the pushed branch on your end
<twstddev> I don't have a device running ubuntu touch :\ does it happend if you run it in VM?
<nik90> no it doesnt run on my VM as well
<twstddev> interesting
<nik90> let me try to get a crash report
<nik90> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/fOHeUk5I
<nik90> twstddev: ^^
<twstddev> is that all? :\
<nik90> yup that's all gdb outputted
<twstddev> i'll try to reproduce
<twstddev> will get back to the next alarm issue first
<nik90> ok
<twstddev> nik90, where can find official components code? there is something weird with alarmmodel
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/files/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/
<twstddev> daker, thanks
<daker> the model i think is here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/ucalarmmodel.cpp
<nik90> daker: thnx
<daker> yw
<nik90> twstddev: if you are looking for the SDK API Docs, you can find them within qtcreator itself.
<twstddev> no, not docs. I get seg fault when I call get method on model
<twstddev> weirdly count says that there are items in the model
<nik90> twstddev: btw just so you know, there is one bug related to crash https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1337405
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337405 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Clock App crashes frequently when UCAlarmModel::clear() is called" [Critical,Triaged]
<nik90> twstddev: it happens rarely while using alarms
<nik90> twstddev: I was told the SDK dev would work on that hopefully next week
<deids> hi guys..
<deids> someone know how to put command output into a variable in python?
<deids> i try to make a raid status widget
<deids> facebook kill every irc channel :-(   in 2009 the irc was full with nice people now it's all empty rooms
<deids> hi boiko
<boiko> hi deids
<deids> i reffered to this room from #ubuntu
<deids> i try to make a raid status widget
<deids> maybe you can help me
<deids> how to put command output into a variable in python?
<twstddev> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/1350433/+merge/230211 i cannot get the seg fault. Could you please check xmltimezonemodel.cpp and see if you have setTimeZoneId call on line 112
<Boogle> I am using qml and js to make a audio file play and stop i have made it play, but when I click it again it won't stop.
<nik90> twstddev: checking now
<nik90> twstddev: I have tz.setTimeZoneId( reader.text().toString() ); on line 112
<twstddev> that's just strange then
<nik90> twstddev: could you do bzr status to see if there are any unpushed stuff
<nik90> I am trying again now
<twstddev> i got fresh branch and tried running it, had no problems
<nik90> ok let me restart my vm
<nik90> twstddev: same issue :/
<nik90> I restarted and branched the code again
<twstddev> hm, cannot event possibly imagine why this is happening. just leave for now then
<nik90> weird
<twstddev> yeah.
<nik90> mzanetti: Could you try https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/1350433/+merge/230211 on your machine and see if you get segmentation fault on startup?
<twstddev> crashes with the next alarm branches even weirder
<nik90> mzanetti: it is a branch by twstddev to improve the xmlread performance
<nik90> twstddev: I will have a try at the next alarm branch to see if I can fix that.
<twstddev> when you do cancel on an alarm, internally goes asynchronously. I believe I end up with a pointer to the trash memory
<twstddev> removal is asynchronous
<nik90> twstddev: may be wait for the removal to be over before trying to access it?
<twstddev> i listen to modelreset
<twstddev> when i check the count it gives the right amount
<twstddev> but fails on get method
<mzanetti> nik90: no, doesn't segfault here
<twstddev> they return pointer to the alarm on get, feels like it gets garbage collected by the js engine somewhere before
<nik90> mzanetti: ok this is getting really weird..it crashes on startup even on my phone
<mzanetti> nik90: well, open it in the debugger
<twstddev> nik90, have you by any change modified Qt source?
<twstddev> *chance
<nik90> twstddev: no, I ran it from the terminal after building. So I didnt even open the file
<mzanetti> nik90: have you tried a clean rebuild?
<nik90> I removed the build dirs and tries aagain
<twstddev> is there an easy way to reference local ui toolkit?
<Boogle> I am using qml and js to make a audio file play and stop i have made it play, but when I click it again it won't stop.
<mzanetti> twstddev: what exactly is the thing that improves performance?
<twstddev> mzanetti, there were repetetive calls in the data method, so they were called lots of times. The most expensive was timezone creation so I just cache when timezone object gets created
<twstddev> and shortened other calls to one
<nik90> mzanetti: don't know how useful this is -> http://i.imgur.com/oxfCX1m.png
<mzanetti> twstddev: hmm, ok... didn't expect timezone creation to be that expensive
<twstddev> nik90, goo
<twstddev> good
<twstddev> ilne 3
<nik90> twstddev: ?
<mzanetti> twstddev: the calls to m_timeZones.at() aren't slow..
<twstddev> mzanetti, I know, just to be safe left it at the same place and saved to a variable
<mzanetti> nik90: line 8 in the diff is probably the reason
<twstddev> it's on level 2
<twstddev> third 3 line at the bottom
<mzanetti> maybe not... just a guess
<mzanetti> nik90: try removeing the & there
<twstddev> there is a call to toTimeZone
<mzanetti> twstddev: I still don't even see how this should be faster tbh
<twstddev> mzanetti, which one?
<mzanetti> all of it :)
<twstddev> %)
<twstddev> there is just one place that makes it faster
<twstddev> initialising timezone when you fill the model
<mzanetti> by moving this "tz.timeZoneId = reader.text().toString();" to the inline function you don't change much (unless a ctor in Qt is really badly written)
<twstddev> it's not because of the inline function
<twstddev> i just left withing the structure declaration
<twstddev> data method gets called lots of times
<nik90> ok ok, first twstddev give me the diff to fix the crash, and I try on the phone to see how better it gets
<mzanetti> twstddev: yes, but the data method wasn't the issue
<nik90> removing the & in line8 didnt help
<mzanetti> anyways...
<mzanetti> gotta go for food
<nik90> preliminary testing showed that the slow was due to XmlTimeZoneModel::loadTimeZonesFromXml()
<twstddev> nik90, it's because of the endResteModel()
<nik90> well at least that's where most time was spent, I didnt go further in that function to see where it might be caught up
<twstddev> the wdiget gets redrawn and calls data for every item
<twstddev> data had timezone repetitive timezone initialisation
<twstddev> that was slow
<nik90> ok, can you let me know how to fix the crash first on my side
<twstddev> nik90, sorry. yeah. I wish i knew
<twstddev> looking into it
<nik90> you pointed at line 3 in the debugger
<twstddev> it crashes in toTimeZone
<twstddev> it's in timezonemodel.cpp line 70
<twstddev> probably
<nik90> ah yes
<twstddev> could you try reming const and & at line 60
<nik90> didnt help
<twstddev> it can crash if timezone is empty
<nik90> unlucky me :p
<twstddev> could you try doing qDebug on currentTimeZone.timeZone
<twstddev> before line 70
<nik90> erm how to do that?
<twstddev> just a qDebug()<<currentTimeZone.timeZone;
<twstddev> and see check console when you start the app
<nik90> oh that
<nik90> twstddev: "QTimeZone(")
<twstddev> yeah
<twstddev> that's the reason
<nik90> so u were right about the empty one
<twstddev> can you see if time_zone_id has a value in timezonemodel.h on line 107
<twstddev> mzanetti, btw. my fault is convestin to bytearray is slow
<twstddev> it's convertion
<twstddev> jesus...
<twstddev> converting QString to ByteArray is slow
<nik90> twstddev: I did qDebug() << time_zone_id; at line 108, but it never outputted anything, I guess it din't get to that part?
<twstddev> yeah, it doesn't make a call to the method
<twstddev> but you have it in xmltimezonemodel.cpp at line 112
<nik90> yeah
 * nik90 grabs dinner
<twstddev> nik90, could you try replacing line 70 in timezonemodel.cpp to
<twstddev>     QDateTime worldCityTime(currentTimeZone.timeZone.isValid() ?
<twstddev>         currentDatetime.toTimeZone( currentTimeZone.timeZone ) :
<twstddev>         currentDatetime );
<nik90> twstddev: that works
<nik90> twstddev: wow that's fast!
<nik90> twstddev: load time reduces from 5-6 secs to about 2 secs
<nik90> 1.5 secs maybe
<nik90> twstddev: although with this, the world times reported in the main page are no longer correct
<twstddev> i don't know why you receive  empty timezone
<Boogle> I am using qml and js to make a audio file play and stop i have made it play, but when I trigger it again it won't stop.
<twstddev> nik90, oh i have the same problem with the main page, will fix it now
<twstddev> nik90, there is still a way to cut it down to 30ms on vm, let's have a look if functionality still says the same
<twstddev> don't know what can take so long on the phone
<twstddev> not sure i'll be able to run emulator within vm
<nik90> twstddev: yeah you cant run emulator within vm...too intensive
<Boogle> I am using qml and js to make a audio file play and stop i have made it play, but when I trigger it again it won't stop.
<twstddev> nik90, it goes down to 15ms without converting to time zone, I guess I could make a timer that updates it separately from the main tick
<nik90> Boogle: you might want this on Monday when there will be more developers available
<twstddev> but then object won't be synchronised
<nik90> twstddev: but there is already a separate timer, isnt there? I mean the QTimer in the timezonemodel class is separate from the main timer that updates the main clock app time
<twstddev> oh
<nik90> the main clock is driven by DateTime class while the world class is handled by the XmlTimeZoneModel class
<nik90> sry plugins
<twstddev> it needs to go to TimeZone structure
<twstddev> and update it there
<twstddev> asynchronously from the data method
<twstddev> so when data is called conerted time should be already prepared
<twstddev> *converted
<nik90> ok
<twstddev> but then that will make too many timers
<twstddev> and that's really bad
<nik90> twstddev: alright I am done for the day
<nik90> see you tomorrow perhaps
<twstddev> nik90, sure, I think i found a way to make it faster will push changes. Have a good night
<nik90> gud nite
<Akiva-Thinkpad> For this new kit creation thing, what do I need kits for exactly?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> particularly because before this kit wizard was introduced, I was developing fine without it.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-10
<ybon> Anyone knows what is qmlplugindump and if it's "normal" that it take one CPU at 100% when QtCreator is running? cf http://i.imgur.com/4lUL65E.png
<nik90> ybon: it is a known bug. you can kill it to stop that
<nik90> it will restart automatically when required so you wouldn't lose anything by killing it
<ybon> ok, thanks :)
<ybon> nik90: do you have UbuntuComponent 1.1 on your laptop?
<ybon> (killed, fans thanks you :) )
<nik90> yeah I have 1.1 on my utopic vm
<ybon> cool
<ybon> is the VM in 14.04?
<nik90> yeah
<ybon> if yes, do you know that ppa I need to add to upgrade?
<nik90> to upgrade?
<ybon> sorry, to have UbuntuComponents 1.1
<nik90> you can't get 1.1 on 14.04
<nik90> it requires qt 5.3 which won't be backported to 14.04
<ybon> damn
<nik90> if you want to stick with 14.04, you can run your apps in the emulator
<ybon> interesting
<ybon> can I run that from QtCreator?
<nik90> yeah
<nik90> the SDK tools (like the emulator tools, qtcreator) etc are constantly updated to support devs running 14.04 but want to emulate their apps in 14.10
<ybon> cool
<popey> ybon: bug 1281237
<ubot5> bug 1281237 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "qmlplugindump hangs at 100% CPU with qtorganizer5-eds" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281237
<ybon> thanks popey
<popey> np
<nik90> actually that bug only applies when you are trying to build and install ui-toolkit manually
<ybon> ah
<ybon> I've just ran QtCreator, tbh
<nik90> which was fixed actually, I am able to build and install now
<ybon> humm, I've tried running an emulator, but I only have a black screen atm
<ybon> while if no more stdout on my console
<ybon> which seems to mean it finished
<ybon> last line: [  140.460000] systemd-logind[909]: Failed to apply ACLs: Operation not supported
<ybon> closed and restarted, but still black
<ybon> Anyone running on 14.10 on its day to day computer?
 * ybon wonder if its not easier to upgrade its laptop at the end
<popey> I'm tempted to upgrade my laptop. so far I've kept on 14.04
<nik90> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/1350433/+merge/230211 seems to do the trick
<nik90> mzanetti: the world city list loads in less than 1 sec compared to the original 4-5 secs on the phone
<mzanetti> nik90: didn't test it... still not sure what exactly the big difference is just by reading through it. but if its faster, yay.
<mzanetti> nik90: you sure the times are up to date?
<mzanetti> looks like data() uses some cached/outdated currentDateTime now
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I am testing that atm
<nik90> mzanetti: the times are correct when the worldcity page is loaded and but it doesn't seem to respect the updateInterval. So it doesn't update anymore. Only way to update is by closing and reopening the page.
<mzanetti> yeah... what I suspected
<mzanetti> nik90: well, imo you should revert the changes in the data() method
<mzanetti> nik90: they don't improve performance and introduce that bug
<nik90> ok I will note that on the MP
<mzanetti> nik90: one question: what's the ETA for the new clock app to land?
<nik90> mzanetti: I have been trying hard to get it done asap. But we are blocked by cmake issues and packaging atm.
<nik90> mzanetti: technically we have already met around 95% of the design spec that was handed over to us.
<nik90> so once the packaging stuff is done, we replace it immediately
<mzanetti> nik90: speaking of cmake... I can't build it: /bin/sh: 1: INTLTOOL_MERGE-NOTFOUND: not found
<mzanetti> ah... got it
<mzanetti> do'h. its the old one :D
<nik90> mzanetti: new or old clock app?
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah you need intltool package (for translation)
<mzanetti> where's the new one if I want a clean checkout?
<nik90> lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<mzanetti> thx
<nik90> np
<mzanetti> nik90: the new one won't get a stop watch and timer any more?
<nik90> mzanetti: not for RTM np
<nik90> no*
<mzanetti> nik90: ack
<mzanetti> nik90: I was just curious... not that I would miss it that much
<nik90> mzanetti: either way timer won't work properly when the app is suspended since it cannot notify the user when done.
<mzanetti> ...
<mzanetti> nik90: found the issue
<mzanetti> nik90: it's indeed the creation of QTimeZone objects that is slow like hell
<mzanetti> nik90: lp:~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/perf++
<nik90> wow testing now
<mzanetti> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-clock-app/perf++/+merge/230232
<ybon> ogra_ \o/ (re tethering)
<mzanetti> ybon: *applause* :)
<mzanetti> ybon: bluetooth tethering?
<nik90> mzanetti: USB Tethering for internet
<mzanetti> awesome
<nik90> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09388.html
<mzanetti> really cool :)
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> now, if the phone could run a stop watch it would actually become really useful :D
<nik90> :P
<nik90> mzanetti: btw on testing on the phone, I get the same performance boost with minimal code change.
<mzanetti> what you mean with mimimal code change?
<mzanetti> nik90: you mean my mp?
<mzanetti> nik90: my measurements say its 20 times faster
<mzanetti> 450ms down to 22ms
<nik90> yeah I meant compared to the other MP without changing too much of what's implemented, you achieve the 22ms performance boost
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... it's really just the bad QTimeZone(const QByteArray &timeZoneId) constructor in Qt
<mzanetti> that one is the slow one and before we were calling it in every data() call, now only when parsing the xml file
<nik90> ah ok
<mzanetti> nik90: the changes in line 24 and 26 in the diff wouldn't even be required and it would still improve it the same way
 * popey hugs mzanetti 
<mzanetti> popey: :)
<mzanetti> popey: seen the ISS or what?
<popey> It was more the above conversation, as well as the ISS ☻
<ybon> Any hint why my emulator would be all black?
<popey> Not sure about the app name though ☻
<nik90> ybon: which image?
<ybon> 179
<nik90> hmm that ran well for me
<ybon> on 14.04?
<nik90> yes
<ybon> ok
<ybon> nik90: have you run something else than the commands here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator#Installing_the_pre-built_emulator ?
<nik90> no
<nik90> let me try again now
<nik90> ybon: ^^
<nik90> ybon: give me a few minutes since I need to download the emulator again to update it to the latest image.
<nik90> ybon: I tried it 2 days back and the only issue I had was the app header was not placed correctly and a performance issue
<nik90> ybon: although images <175 ended in a black screen
<ybon> ah
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, I've pushed once more to the branch. now its down to 1ms
<nik90> mzanetti: yup its a bit faster now
<nik90> bah...you cannot run a VM and a Emulator at the same time in the host machine.
<nik90> You need to stop one of the either
<ybon> nik90: have you been able to run 179?
<nik90> ybon: I currently have opened it, it is booting up
<nik90> I had to close my VM to try it out
<ybon> oh, ok, now I understand your previous message
<nik90> ybon: ok it works for me
<nik90> I tried image #184
<nik90> ybon: in qtcreator, try creating the emulator and use the devel-proposed channel
<ybon> humm,  I don't see where in QtCreator :(
<nik90> ybon: go to devices tab in the left sidebar
<nik90> ybon: in the devices tab, there is a "+" button in the bottom which shows a nice gui to create a emulator
<nik90> no need for terminal commands
<ybon> ok, got it :)
<nik90> :)
<ybon> I don't have a "+" but a "create a new emulator" button
<ybon> seems to be doing something :)
<nik90> in the log, it will show you the download process %
<nik90> btw did you choose "DevelProposed" in the dialog
<ybon> no, I didn't see any dialog :s
<ybon> now the image is finished, but I think it's still 179
<ybon> and if I run it from QtCReator, same black screen
<ybon> I can just rerun from command line with the channel parameter
<nik90> it takes a bit ~1 min on my machine
<nik90> ybon: can you take a screenshot of your devices tab for me.
<nik90> you might be on a older qtcreator version i think
<ybon> http://i.imgur.com/HAuHSMQ.png
<ybon> Creating "emulator181" from devel-proposed revision 181
<ybon> (running from command line :) )
<nik90> ybon: wow your qtcreator is ancient :P
<nik90> ybon: check if you have https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nik90> ybon: no idea why u get 181 and I get 184
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, twstddev told me the alarm model would crash when deleting an alarm
<mzanetti> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/parent-alarms/+merge/230233
<nik90> mzanetti: was your fix any chance related to fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1337405 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337405 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Clock App crashes frequently when UCAlarmModel::clear() is called" [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> nik90: *very* likely
<nik90> mzanetti: but yes it crashes the clock app occasionally :/
<nik90> mzanetti: sweet
<mzanetti> nik90: I'm 99.99% sure this fixes it
<nik90> mzanetti: I will test it out and see how it goes :) thnx for the rapid 2 bug fixes. The latter bug being present for several months now
<ybon> nik90: thanks, I'm upgrading now :)
<mzanetti> nik90: ouch...
<nik90> popey: quick question do you hear the audio in the video I attached in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1351048
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351048 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Apps are extremely laggy as of emulator image >=165" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: I cannot seem to unmute the audio in the video playback
<nik90> mzanetti: during my preliminary testing, I couldn't reproduce the crash however hard I try :P
 * mzanetti knocks on wood
<mzanetti> nik90: nah... I'm sure this is it
<mzanetti> have been running into the exact same issue with the launcher already
<nik90> :)
<popey> nik90: yes, i do hear the audio in that video
<popey> (on my laptop)
<nik90> popey: ok..weird on my laptop (firefox) it is muted and I cannot unmute it..but anyways rsalvetti should find this helpful. thnx
 * nik90 is in a good mood
<popey> heh
<ybon> is there a way to set a CheckBos has readOnly?
<ybon> CheckBox*
<mhall119> ybon: all visual componetns extend from QtQuick.item, which has an 'enabled' property, have you tried setting that to False?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Item/#enabled-prop
<ybon> excellent mhall119 thanks :)
<doflaherty> do I need 14.10 on the desktop to get the latest qml api?
<nik90> doflaherty: yes
<nik90> doflaherty: or use 14.04+Emulator
<nik90> doflaherty: atm I use 2 method while remaining on 14.04. The first being with the Emulator. The other being running a 14.10 VirtualBox Machine for coding and running. You can use whichever one works for you
<doflaherty> ok, thanks
<ybon> Anyone knows what does that mean, when I try to install an app on device from QtCreator: http://i.imgur.com/oUVhlu2.png?
<nik90> ybon: you are using the wrong kit
<ybon> what's a kit? :)
<ybon> I didn't even know I was using a kit at all ;)
<nik90> go to Tools->Options->Ubuntu and check if you chroots installed for the platform you are trying to create a clickpackage fo
<nik90> for*
<ybon> ok
<nik90> ybon: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/
<ybon> oh, thanks :)
<nik90> :)
<mzanetti> nik90: hey
<nik90> mzanetti: hey
<mzanetti> nik90: is there already a bottom edge component in the sdk?
<nik90> mzanetti: there is a bottom panel that is used by the music app to show the now playing toolbar
<mzanetti> nik90: no, I'm talking about that thing to pull up a new page
<nik90> mzanetti: nope the sdk doesn't have it yet
<ahayzen> nik90, is he not asking about the PageWithBottomEdge ?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes, but it is custom and not part of the sdk
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<nik90> mzanetti: You can take it from the address book app
<nik90> mzanetti: that's what dialer, clock, several other 3rd party apps are using atm
<ahayzen> nik90, the weird thing is that i was http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<ahayzen> nik90, but that doesn't exist anymore and i can't see it anywhere in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/trunk/files/head:/src/qml/
<nik90> ahayzen, mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/PageWithBottomEdge.qml
<nik90> ahayzen: that's because they implemented it in addressbook and then import Ubuntu.Contacts in other apps
<nik90> ahayzen: instead of duplicating code
<ahayzen> nik90, ah
<ybon> humm, I think I'm lost with the kit thing
 * ahayzen is currently hacking around with bottom edge for music-app :)
<nik90> ybon: how can we help? Where are you lost/
<ybon> nik90: I'm installed armhf as in the tutorial, but now when I hit ctrl-R it doesn't run anymore on my desktop
<ybon> (plus I'm not able at the moment to run it neither on my device nor on the emulator)
<nik90> ybon: ok in the bottom left, you can easily switch kits to run in their appropriate environments
<nik90> ybon: ok let's say you have a project open.
<ybon> oh, nice :)
<nik90> ybon: go to the projects tab in the sidebar and then at the top you should see add kits
<ybon> If I put desktop back, I can run it locally again, thanks :)
<nik90> ybon: here you choose kits according to where you want to run your app
<nik90> ybon: exactly
<ybon> that's great
<ybon> now if I want to run in on my device
<nik90> ybon: the best part is this way of launching apps is consistent among different types of projects
<ybon> (the emulator is damn slow)
<nik90> ybon: you then choose the kit that is armhf
<ybon> so if I put armhg, hitting ctrl-R should run the app on the device, right?
<nik90> ybon: yup
<nik90> ahayzen: I finally got multiselect mode for my alarm list working :D
<nik90> ahayzen: it is now possible to delete multiple alarms in one go
<ahayzen> nik90, sweet :) the listitem actions code for music is currently under review...guess i'll have to add multi-select in the second iteration
<ahayzen> nik90, we do have basic reordering though :)
<ybon> ok, something wrong in my app, then, because I've seen the device having focus, but then it was stuck on the dash
<ybon> my app is 20 lines of QML :p
<nik90> ahayzen: cool. You can borrow the multiselect stuff from addressbook again if you want
<ahayzen> nik90, i probably will do thanks :)
<nik90> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-multiselection-mode/+merge/230140
<nik90> ybon: strange
<ahayzen> nik90, just we have loads of 'out of tree' stuff to maintain lol
<nik90> ybon: do you see the app loading animation?
<ybon> nope
<ybon> I see the log in QtCreator without error
<ybon> Ah
<ybon> wait
<ybon> now I see it
<nik90> ahayzen: I have bottom edge, multiselect, swipe delete and fast scroll as upstream components
<ybon> but wow, it's fireworks :p
<ybon> and bam, crash
<nik90> ahayzen: although I haven't modified it so a simple copy paste should help
<nik90> ybon: qtcreator crash?
<ybon> no, device
<nik90> oh
<ybon> 20 lines of evil QML, it seems :p
<ahayzen> nik90, yey we have WIP bottom edge (with custom panel state, linkage to our toolbar and reparenting the bottom edge component) ... listitem actions (with custom reorder and a few minor tweaks)
<ybon> I'm just trying to push an app for debugging the GPS status
<nik90> ybon: just try a really simple qml app which outputs a string to see if this kit stuff works for you
<ybon> good idea
<ybon> let's just remove everything from my app
<ybon> well, let's push that somewhere on the cloud before, just in case :p
<ybon> OK, I lied, 92 lines of QML: https://github.com/yohanboniface/GPSStatus/blob/master/GPSStatus.qml
<ybon> now let's make it two lines and test again :)
<nik90> hehe
<ybon> libust[28253/28257]: Error: Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5-32011 (in get_wait_shm() at lttng-ust-comm.c:886)
<ybon> ring any bell by chance?
<nik90> nope
<ybon> huhu, the device's screen is going totally crazy
<ybon> crashed again
<ybon> there is a kind of nautilus window that appears sometimes on the devices, very weird
<ybon> this is what my minimal app looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8011106/
<nik90> ybon: if you are getting a nautilus window then it cannot find the .qml file and is trying to show you the file open dialog :P
<ybon> ah
<ybon> that's a good point :)
<nik90> ybon: may be try running the template project?
<ybon> means that my .desktop is wrong?
<ybon> right
<ybon> good news, template project works :)
<ybon> path in .desktop was wrong, thanks one more time nik90 :)
<ybon> but I'm happy that now I know I to display fireworks on my device
<nik90> :P
<nik90> ybon: yw
<ybon> :)
<mzanetti> popey: one more coming in :)
<mzanetti> popey: now supporting london area ;)
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, not sure if twstddev did catch you before he left... He found out you're using a Repeater for the timezone list
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah I talked to him
<mzanetti> ok
<nik90> mzanetti: I am using a ListView for the list we are trying to optimize
<nik90> mzanetti: I am using a repeater only for the world city in the main page
<mzanetti> nik90: ah ok..
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah well, you shouldn't use a repeater there either
<nik90> mzanetti: true, but I had to
<nik90> mzanetti: we want to avoid the situation of having a ListView inside a Flickable
<mzanetti> nik90: wait...
<mzanetti> nik90: which file is that?
<nik90> one sec
<nik90> mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/clock/ClockPage.qml
<nik90> mzanetti: oh btw I am able to get the responses to http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Farnborough&release=utopic properly now. Just figuring how to use QVariant to extract and assign correctly :)
<mzanetti> nik90: variant.toMap().value("key").toString()
<mzanetti> for example
<mzanetti> nik90: where is the list we're trying to optimize?
<nik90> mzanetti: yes I did that before.but I dont know how to parse each object individually since there are several "keys"
<nik90> mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/worldclock/WorldCityList.qml
<mzanetti> nik90: right... I guess the Repeater in the UserWorldCityList is ok... that only has a few entries anyways, right?
<nik90> mzanetti: yes, it only houses the cities chosen by the user. so atmost 5-6 I guess
<mzanetti> nik90: ack... Repeater is fine then
<nik90> yes
<mzanetti> popey: hey. Do you know whom to bug about this? http://i.imgur.com/hgoxvJy.png :D
<nik90> mzanetti: if I have a QVariant like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8011834/ which has multiple QVariantList inside it, how do I access the first object and so on?
<nik90> variant[0] didnt work
<mzanetti> variant.toList().first()
<mzanetti> variant.toList().at(5)
<nik90> ah
<mzanetti> foreach (const QVariant &entry, variant.toList()) { qDebug() << entry; }
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-03
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> popey: I can be referred to if someone follows stgraber's blog posts and wants to compare configuration files like default.conf (http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991731/). I still have it a bit hackish though, I don't remember how to set up X access control so I temporarly do xhost + when I run wily apps..
<didrocks> kalikiana: hey! I'm unsure you saw my 2 questions I had on Friday morning (I asked them here)
<didrocks> they were about sorting, filtering and so on
<didrocks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/31/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html#t08:48 + 09:47 and so on
<kalikiana> didrocks: it's essentially a binding to QSortFilterModel which only supports a single property - unless you sublcass in C++ and override the lessThan() method, which is pretty straightforward, just annoying if you didn't otherwise need C++
<didrocks> kalikiana: yeah, so I guess this might worth a bug report for people who wants to use a pure QML/javascript solution, wdyt?
<didrocks> (in a performant way, without reimplementing this filtering in javascript as I did here)
<didrocks> kalikiana: also, look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/07/31/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html#t09:47
<didrocks> (which is annoying when are you based on u1db results)
<kalikiana> didrocks: yeah, I think it is. at the time the binding was done we did discuss things like custom javascript filter functions but decided against it due to performance concerns - but something like a list of accepted properties would still be quite fast as long as it's implemented in C++
<didrocks> kalikiana: agreed, I'm happy to open a bug and tag it (I have my slow workaround for now, but better to improve the dev experience I guess)
<kalikiana> didrocks: if writingboilerplate for a tiny subclass is an option for the moment, here's an example of how it's done http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10893843/qsortfilterproxymodel-sort-multiple-columns
<kalikiana> didrocks: wrt the other issue, what you call sub properties are members of variants and unfortunately totally don't work here - so yeah, as you suspected, basically u1db needs to be fixed to expose individual properties
<kalikiana> I guess I really need to make some u1db time and find a reviewer, then I'll be able to get that code in
<didrocks> kalikiana: thanks for the example, I will give it a look
<didrocks> kalikiana: yeah, I guess if you can get some u1db time, that would be awesome as I guess it's what we want to promote to store/retrieve data and expose in list
<kalikiana> indeed it is
<kalikiana> didrocks: did you ever try out the branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<kalikiana> despite what I seem to have typed in the description, it does have uni tests as well
<kalikiana> I wonder if it's actually more ready than it looks
<didrocks> kalikiana: I can give it a look tomorrow if you want
<kalikiana> didrocks: that'd rock (no pun on your name intended ;-))
<didrocks> heh :p
<didrocks> ok, will keep you posted!
<nemo> hm. who here was helping me w/ the Hedgewars cross-compile
 * nemo forgets
<ogra_> nemo, eiher popey or kenvandine iirc
<ogra_> oh, and mcphail
<nemo> mcphail. that was the one
<nemo> just wanted to remind them I was still alive and hadn't forgotten
<popey> nemo: I think he was away on holiday for a bit.
<nemo> popey: yeah. he mentioned a couple of weeks hiatus, a couple of weeks ago :)
<mcphail> Hi nemo - haven't forgotten about HW :) . Might get a chance to look at it tomorrow night, work permitting
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-04
<liuxg>  has anyone used actions in MainView? it seems that it does not show the icon
<dholbach> good morning
<rarara> hi guys. I am gaving trouble including my c++ code in the project. First problem: #include <iostream.h> is not found, neither are all the other imports.
<liuxg> I have a horizontal ListView, snapMode: ListView.SnapOneItem, when view.currentIndex is changed, the ListView's view is changed. The problem is that the speed of moving is very slow. Does any one know how to set the moving speed. My source code is at bzr branch lp:~liu-xiao-guo/debiantrial/visualitemmodel
<sverzegnassi> liuxg: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-listview.html#highlightMoveDuration-prop
<liuxg> sverzegnassi, thanks. I just tried highlightMoveVelocity, and it seemed to the right one.
<didrocks> zbenjamin: hey, with the .pro template, how/when is pot built and how are the po refreshed from it? Doesn't seem that the traditional "run" debug or release does it?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: on make i think
<didrocks> zbenjamin: there isn't the traditional make pot or make po target generated by .pro
<zbenjamin> didrocks: well the po are not automatically updated afaik
<didrocks> zbenjamin: you have some "po" target generally in build systems for merging
<zbenjamin> didrocks: i modelled it after the cmake stuff. I think it does not exist there as well
<zbenjamin> didrocks: but enlighten me if you know the command to do that automatically
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ok, sounds like something we should get a fix at, I know the general command like msgmerge and so on, but we should look if there isn't some qmake automation already
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ok, I'll dig into this I guess :p
<zbenjamin> didrocks: well traditionally qmake would not use po and pot files
<zbenjamin> didrocks: it would use lupdate an lrelease
<zbenjamin> didrocks: but lp does not have support for these afaik
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yep, lp only support .pot (and refresh .po for you based on this)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: the cmake templates have rules for it
<didrocks> zbenjamin: po/CMakeLists.txt
<didrocks> I know more cmake than qmake, do you think you can translate those into qmake?
<didrocks> (I think I can't really promote our qmake template by default as long as we don't have proper i18n support in the tools)
<didrocks> (same issue for the desktop file, which is bug #1443351)
<ubot5> bug 1443351 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) ".desktop file is not translated for qmake based projects" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443351
<zbenjamin> didrocks:  i do not see any code that updates the po files from the pot
<didrocks> zbenjamin: this is:
<didrocks> add_custom_target(${DESKTOP_FILE_NAME} ALL
<Elleo> 3/7
<Elleo> oops
<didrocks>     COMMENT "Merging translations into ${DESKTOP_FILE_NAME}"
<didrocks>     COMMAND LC_ALL=C ${INTLTOOL_MERGE} -d -u ${CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR}/po ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/app/${DESKTOP_FILE_NAME}.in ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/app/${DESKTOP_FILE_NAME} > /dev/null
<didrocks> )
<didrocks> for the desktop file
<zbenjamin> didrocks: this just updates the desktop file
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> zbenjamin: but you are right, it only refreshes the .pot file, not the .po, we can fix this easily
<didrocks> (in cmake)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: but at least it builds the .pot files which qmake doesn't, right?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: qmake does create the pot file
<didrocks> zbenjamin: hum, did you change the template recently? It didn't for me
 * didrocks tries to create one qmake project now
<zbenjamin> didrocks: ah there is a bug, do not rename the hook
<zbenjamin> didrocks: leave it to be "app"
<zbenjamin> didrocks: we just stumbled over that yesterday
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ah, so probably this :p
<didrocks> I guess you then rely on launchpad for the pot -> po, right? and when do you build the .mo then?
<didrocks> also:     $$files(app/*.qml,true) \
<didrocks> but that doesn't work for files in subdir, right?
<didrocks> (or is it the true param?)
<zbenjamin> the true param enables recursive search
<didrocks> ok
<zbenjamin> change it to:  $$files(*.qml,true)
<didrocks> yeah, same for js and such
<didrocks> and what do you build the .mo then? (and how do you handle the desktop file?)
<didrocks> (also, another bug with the hook: aptest.commands = bash $$PWD/app/tests/autopilot/run
<didrocks> and template is named template.pot (doesn't use the gettext domain)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-click-tools.prf#L61
<didrocks> ah ok, so only on click build (which makes sense in a way)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: well it happens when you load(ubuntu-click)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: when you create a new po file you need to rerun qmake so its picked up
<zbenjamin> didrocks: thats this part
<zbenjamin> # specifies all translations files and makes sure they are
<zbenjamin> # compiled and installed into the right place in the click package
<zbenjamin> UBUNTU_PO_FILES+=$$files(po/*.po)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, so only the ide integration is missing? (let me confirm, but it seems that I running through the IDE doesn't create the .pot at first)
 * didrocks tries a new blank project
<zbenjamin> didrocks: as i said, as long as you do not rename the hook ;)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, just did that, and indeed, this works
<didrocks> zbenjamin: one issue is that you don't specify CHARSET by default though
<kivi> zbenjamin, just curious if you could get around to reviewing this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/Improve-code-issue-readability
<zbenjamin> didrocks: fyi this is just a problem in the qtquick app template
<kivi> tldr; it aligns the source file's order with the header, and it makes the issues more readable.
<zbenjamin> kivi: if you move code around please do not make additional changes
<zbenjamin> kivi: that way i can not see what was changed
<kivi> zbenjamin, sure. its a small change though. Only a function was changed
<didrocks> zbenjamin: hum, but rerunning the app after copying and fixing the hook name doesn't create the .mo file, contrary to "qmake . && make"
<didrocks> (rerunning from the IDE)
<didrocks> we don't load(ubuntu-click) in that case?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: ubuntu-click is always loaded
<didrocks> zbenjamin: want me to open a bug on this? (there is already one about the desktop file, I can retarget the other one for charset + hook renamed) and this one?
<zbenjamin> didrocks: yeah add it to that one
<zbenjamin> didrocks: however try make distclean after renaming
<zbenjamin> didrocks: like:   rename -> make distclean -> qmake -> mak
<zbenjamin> e
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yeah, that works, I guess we need to fix the template and get the integration done
<didrocks> let me write to it and tell me what you think
<zbenjamin> didrocks: ok
<zbenjamin> didrocks: would be awesome to get launchpad support for lrelease and lupdate . The developer experience is much better imho
<zbenjamin> didrocks: you have a great UI tool that helps with the translations
<didrocks> zbenjamin: well, most of the FLOSS projects standardized around intltool nowdays, I think it's good enough and there are some UI tools. I don't think changing this would be a big priority
<didrocks> zbenjamin: tell me how bug #1481325 sounds?
<ubot5> bug 1481325 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "fix i18n integration in qmake template" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481325
<didrocks> zbenjamin: also, qmake is the third option here, didn't you want to rename it to be first?
<didrocks> (for QML app with simple UI)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: we did, and it should be released already
<zbenjamin> didrocks: if you are on vivid do you use the ppa?
<didrocks> zbenjamin: yep, I also have hookname == appname by default
<didrocks> (I thought that was in the same release)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/order_new_project.png
<didrocks> (see for the other, qmake is first, not on the first option though)
<didrocks> also, unsure what is "QtQuick App with QML UI" vs "QML App with C++ plugin"
<zbenjamin> didrocks: wtf, ok seems shame is on me, i misread (cmake) and (qmake) seems the cmake version is not first
<zbenjamin> didrocks: QtQuickApp == native application, QML APp with C++ plugin == app using qmlscene loading a c++ plugin
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ahah, on reading, I prefer that TBH :p
<didrocks> zbenjamin: want a bug? :)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ok on QtQuickApp, so it seems we would prefer QtQuickApp over QML App with C++ plugin for things handling c++? (or is there any preference?)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: no preference, its up to the dev if he wants a main.cpp or not
<didrocks> ok
<zbenjamin> didrocks: well i personally would prefer the qtquick app because thats how the Qt devs suggest it to do.
<zbenjamin> didrocks: but its just a personal opinion
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so not using qmlscene but having our own "starter"
<zbenjamin> didrocks: no starter at all, the app is its own starter
<zbenjamin> didrocks: just the bare minimum what the app needs to startup the qml surface, instead of all the other stuff qmlscene supports
<didrocks> zbenjamin: ok, making sense
<didrocks> zbenjamin: so, on the i18n, keep me posted if you need any other info, I'm just using the workaround for module name for now
<zbenjamin> didrocks: ok , sorry for the inconvenience though :(
<didrocks> zbenjamin: no worry, it's more minor than what I was afraid of :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: fyi if you haven't seen https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/swipeListItemWithActiveChild/+merge/266390 one comment
<aquarius> seb128, ping about avahi-daemon on the phone
<seb128> aquarius, wrong person to ping I guess
 * aquarius grins
<seb128> I've no clue about avahi on the phone
<ogra_> aquarius, not doable
<ogra_> it needs to be able to send constant broadcasts ... cant do that without keeping the wifi permanently on
<seb128> ogra_, convergence?
 * ogra_ had this discussion multiple times
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, but only via IPs :P
<aquarius> seb128, you may well point me at someone else! At the moment the phone doesn't run avahi, and I'm wondering whether it can. Before that, though, I want to confirm something which I think you'll know -- if I put a file in /etc/dbus/services/*.service which advertises a service on a port, is it avahi-daemon that uses those files?
<ogra_> aquarius, see my answer
<seb128> aquarius, I'm pointing you to ogra then ;-)
<aquarius> ogra_, agreed that's a reason against it, but the iphone manages it, so it can't be, y'know, impossible to keep the wifi on sometimes or something; I'm just exploring what the deal is ;)
<ogra_> aquarius, there was an avahi implementation that allowed to work with not constantly running, but lennart abandoned it very early
<ogra_> aquarius, pitti is acually our avahi specialist
<aquarius> seb128, :-) I think I'm right that it's avahi-daemon which reads those files and advertises the service, yes? Even if we've decided to not do that for ogra_ reasons ;0
<seb128> aquarius, I've no clue about avahi, maybe pitti does
<aquarius> seb128, cheers; will talk to pitti!
<aquarius> ogra_, ah, so ios has a zeroconf implementation which doesn't require wifi on always or something, and we don't?
<aquarius> ogra_, I assume it's hard to make it so it only works *when* wifi is on?
<ogra_> aquarius, i would guess so ... i always have a hard time imagining the IOS source in my dreams :P
<aquarius> ogra_, like, put "start on network up; avahi-daemon start" in /etc/init/avahi or whatever?
<ogra_> in any case there was a mdns implementation that didnt need to run permanently
<aquarius> it'd certainly be cleverer to have an avahi which ran all the time but knew to not do any work when there was no wifi, but wouldn't just starting avahi on wifi-up and killing it on wifi-down be OK? Or is that a bad idea too?
<ogra_> there must be a blog entry from lennart about it somewhere
<aquarius> ogra_, separate issue, then (if you don't know I'll ask pitti); what's required to have avahi-daemon on the phone? If I switch it to apt rather than system-image and apt-get install avahi-daemon, would you expect it to work? (Even if it eats my battery?)
<ogra_> aquarius, mightz or might not, worth a try i guess :)
<ogra_> i think it will depend on the fact if it needs writable dirs that arent writable currently
<aquarius> ogra_, ya, this is what I don't know :)
<ogra_> well, if you find missing dirs you can just add them to the config and reboot
<aquarius> ogra_, what I want is for the phone to run an ssh server, and advertise it over zeroconf, so that it shows up automatically in Nautilus. The nautilus bit of this already works -- if I can make the phone bit work then I can lobby jdstrand about how it'd be a good idea for people even if less good for security ;)
 * ogra_ uses ssh:// all the time with the phone :)
<aquarius> ya, but that's because you know your phone's IP address, which is not information sensibly available to, say, my dad :)
<ogra_> sure
<aquarius> hence avahi -- and then it just appears in Nautilus's Browse Network folder, which is fantastic. Automatic phone-to-laptop appearance for Ubuntu users.
<kalikiana> aquarius: +1000
<aquarius> kalikiana, ya, hence wanting it. But it needs avahi, which will keep the wifi network powered up the whole time, so ogra_ says :(
<ogra_> well, talk to pitti
<ogra_> or re-vivie the other daemon (of which i forgot the name) that lennart abandoned
<ogra_> that was able to work on-demand
<aquarius> ogra_, just so I understand -- the problem is that it keeps the wifi *radio* on? So starting avahi on wifi connection and killing it on wifi disconnect won't help, because the problem is that the wifi card isn't able to sleep?
<ogra_> aquarius, it needs a working IP stack ... constantly
<ogra_> so it is more than just the radio
<aquarius> ogra_, and the phone... shuts down the IP stack when nobody's using it, even if you're connected to wifi?
<aquarius> sorry that you have to give me the Dummies' Guide To How The Phone Works :)
<ogra_> well, the phone shuts down the radio ... and tears down  the IP stack alongside
<aquarius> ogra_, ah, and avahi then starts up the IP stack again? Or avahi explodes because it doesn't have an IP stack?
<ogra_> the latter
<aquarius> right, I get you now.
<aquarius> and we don't want to stop and start avahi when the phone shuts down the radio, because we'll be doing it a lot and just starting up avahi will itself use lots of battery?
<aquarius> could *suspend* avahi, but it probably doesn't like that either :)
<kalikiana> ogra_: this one? http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/nss-mdns/
<didrocks> ogra_: how are we working on wifi then, like for push notification? We put up the wifi + IP stack up again at x number of seconds interval?
<ogra_> didrocks, it gets woken up every 5 min and polls for notifications
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, so let's say I get a new email, and even with push notification up, it can wait for 5 minutes before getting notified?
<ogra_> yes
<didrocks> interesting, thanks for the info :)
<aquarius> indeed. annoying, eh? :)
<ogra_> kalikiana, i'm not sure, but yeah, that could have been it
<didrocks> not sure how the google "low energy connexion constantly up" works
<kalikiana> ogra_: it says in the scription it's implementing dns via zeroconf and can be run without avahi
<didrocks> (it's a persistent xmpp one)
<ogra_> kalikiana, well, it has  big fat warning about security probs when not using avahi with it :)
<ogra_> ..."Thus, nss-mdns will not work unless Avahi is running! That makes Avahi essentially a hard dependency of nss-mdns. Pass --enable-legacy to reenable the mini mDNS stack again."...
<kalikiana> ogra_: yes, a very useful warning given 0 reasoning...
<kalikiana> the description only points out that ipv6 support will be incomplete
<ogra_> so you would have to use that flag but apparently open security holes
<kalikiana> yet he did write the code, surely he had a point other than to release insecure code
<ogra_> anyway, talk to pitti ... this was iterated over multiple times in the last years
<kalikiana> *nod*
<ogra_> and always decided to be not feasible for now
<ogra_> (probablly something changed though ... )
<zsombi> kalikiana: got back home
<zsombi> kalikiana: the click is tested in the tst_listitem.qml
<ogra_> aquarius, btw, with snappy that might be easier ... (teh webdm snap ships its own mini avahi for example)
<zsombi> kalikiana: that has been tested before, the click should happen if you don't start swiping over the active component
<zsombi> kalikiana: so far that test was there alone, the swipe just got introduced
<kalikiana> zsombi: the new test case has a different setup. that's not testing the click
<zsombi> kalikiana: hmm... the new test case should test that the swipe does not produce click on the button...
<zsombi> kalikiana: ahh, you're right, the signal spy target should be the button, not the item
<zsombi> kalikiana: I'll fix it
<kalikiana> zsombi: yep
<zsombi> kalikiana: just fyi, I may need to redo the swipe logic... design wants to have the ListItem swipable only thru touch... :/
<kalikiana> zsombi: I've seen some discussion in the backlog. not sure why it matters much to design, but it for sure will be fun for any developer who doesn't have a touch screen on their development machine...
<zsombi> kalikiana: right, that's why I'm trying to back this topic a bit...
<didrocks> zsombi: agreed, as long as we don't have a "touch emulator" for developers, that doesn't sound like a good move
<didrocks> as, how to test it on your desktop?
<kalikiana> free touchscreen for everyone :-P
<zsombi> LOL
<didrocks> "download the SDK, get a free toy"
<ogra_> just ship it with the iso
<zsombi> free Willy for everyone... wait... that's free anyway :D
<kalikiana> lol
<didrocks> seriously, I think it's something to really put in perspective with design
<zsombi> yep
<zsombi> didrocks: kalikiana: we have the launcher, that can do mouse-to-touch... maybe we should start promoting it?
<didrocks> zsombi: start promoting it to me then! I even don't know what this is :p
<zsombi> didrocks: it's a launcher we use to test touch related functionality on desktop
<didrocks> zsombi: sounds interesting, is it installed and integrated with the sdk?
<zsombi> didrocks: but it is only available in tests :(
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> so yeah, we should probably do this first
<zsombi> right
<didrocks> zsombi: is it only for mouse-to-touch or also handle things like calling services like media-hub emulation?
<zsombi> but then we're back to the 3year discussion, should we have our own launcher, or should we use qmlscene... :/
<zsombi> didrocks: no, only mouse-to-touch
<didrocks> zsombi: I started to dream :)
<zsombi> didrocks: mention it to kalikiana, he will get mad :D
<didrocks> heh, you already pinged and ruined his evening I guess :p
<didrocks> but at least an easy way to simulate those touch interactions seem a prerequisite to remove this swap with mouse if design really wants to
<kalikiana> zsombi: grrrrrr
<didrocks> (I find it weird to break pattern that people know on other platforms though)
<kalikiana> didrocks: it's basically a slim replacement for qmlscene and it aids with testing since it can open qml unit tests and simulate touch events, things qmlscene can't
<zsombi> didrocks: qmlscene aint suppose dto be used by any platform for released projects
<zsombi> it's a prototyping tool, which helps you to run your QML apps...
<didrocks> so yeah, let's maybe a better way to run this launcher to emulate touch events for developers (independent of the design discussion, but a prerequisite IMHO)
<kalikiana> didrocks: it's been discussed to death that qmlscene is officially a "developer tool" and now we have a dozen variants of it and still use it
<didrocks> kalikiana: yeah, I remember those discussions
<didrocks> I'm unsure how many pure QML project we have though
<didrocks> I guess as soon as someone followed some C++ tuts, they created their own main.cpp
<kalikiana> well, pure as well as qml+plugin
 * ogra_ guesses the majority of click packages in the store that arent webapps are plain QMl
<didrocks> yeah… from previous discussion, I got that :p
<kalikiana> and almost all of them use qmlscene, if not oxideqmlscene
<ogra_> only a few use C++ extensions i guess
<zsombi> ogra_: actually there are few (mzanetti's ones are I think all) which use CPP runner, so the qml is loaded from the cpp and the models are exposed straight from the loader code
<zsombi> not even using extension plugins...
<ogra_> a few, yeah :)
<ogra_> i doubt it is the majority though
<zsombi> most likely not...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-05
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, I think I may doing something wrong with a Flickable + OptionSelector. Would appreciate if you can give a hand. Here is a small example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12005153/
<didrocks> what happens is:
<didrocks> - the flickable is not with contentY: 0 at start, it only behaves that way once drag
<didrocks> - it doesn't seem to take into account the new OptionSelector height when I click on it (seems it's clipped, and so, I don't have the options)
<didrocks> - this behavior is """fixed""" when I add the foo label. However, I find the OptionSelector animation to expand its choice to be jumpy
<didrocks> I hope the example is skimmed down enough to find what wrong in my practice :)
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey didrocks
<zsombi> didrocks: the contentY is not at 0 at start as MainView header management adjusts it to be header.height
<didrocks> zsombi: doesn't seem to be recalculated in that example until I drag it
<zsombi> didrocks: let me check
<zsombi> didrocks: btw, you know that Column's width in the Flickable is 0
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, I changed it locally
<zsombi> didrocks: because Column's parent is the Flickable.contentItem, not the flickable :)
<zsombi> didrocks: ah, yeah, the flickable's topMargin and contentY is screwed.... t1mp may help you on that, he may know a trick to get this fixed
<zsombi> didrocks: but, also beware that childrentRect doesn't get updated :/
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, that's my second point, right?
<zsombi> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> zsombi: so, how to deal with this properly?
<zsombi> didrocks: actually I managed to fix the top margin :)
<zsombi> didrocks: but the OptionSelector ain't seem to work properly...
<zsombi> didrocks: if I put a label after it, it expands nicely
<zsombi> didrocks: if it is teh last component, you can see the background not expanding at all
<zsombi> didrocks: so OptionSelector looks the same, doesn't expand
<didrocks> zsombi: you don't need to put a label after it, it can be before (that's why I put a label and comment it)
<zsombi> didrocks: ahha...
<didrocks> zsombi: but anything less hackish? :)
<zsombi> didrocks: that seems to be a bug of OptionSelector then...
<didrocks> t1mp should be bugged as well on this?
<zsombi> didrocks: nope...
<zsombi> didrocks: OptionSelector is a bloatware... since we got it as a present, we got more problems with it than beneffit :(
<zsombi> didrocks: but, the flickable issue:
<didrocks> zsombi: as long as you provide me an alternative, I'm fine :)
<zsombi> didrocks: give an ID to your flickable (i.e. id: flickable), and set the width of the column using that (width: flickable.width)
<zsombi> didrocks: then, Flickable.contentHeight: column.height
<zsombi> didrocks: this will solve you the top margin issue
<zsombi> didrocks: also the childrentRect changes
<didrocks> zsombi: hum, I get the top margin issue fixed, but not the childrentRect one?
<zsombi> didrocks: for the OptionSelector, I'd use a Label with an empty string to get it working, and put it after the OptionSelector... I don't know whether we will have time to fix this bug on the component which is on teh deprecation list :(
<zsombi> <zsombi> didrocks: but, the flickable issue:
<zsombi> didrocks: you had two issues, I provided a fix for that first :)
<didrocks> "zsombi | didrocks: also the childrentRect changes" -> I thought you mentionned this non refresh
<didrocks> zsombi: what component should be used then, if no OptionSelector?
<didrocks> (also, there is no deprecation mention as of now)
<zsombi> didrocks: yes, it doesn't refresh, but that won't necessarily work with the extra label either... at least not always updates properly
<didrocks> it doesn't with the extra label
<didrocks> with empty text
<zsombi> didrocks: OptionSelector is on teh deprecation list, we are working on a component set to replace it, but we need time
<zsombi> didrocks: it works for me....
<zsombi> didrocks: empty text means you have at least a space... sorry
<didrocks> ah
<zsombi> my mistake :)
<didrocks> yeah, the animation is horribly sloppy, but at least it works :)
<didrocks> ok, at least, I can log bugs and refer to that :)
<didrocks> thanks zsombi
<zsombi> it is, but that is just one problem with the OptionSelector
<zsombi> didrocks: there are bunch of others, like just not good for any app :/
<didrocks> zsombi: well, we have to use something until you come with the new set I guess :)
<zsombi> didrocks: I know ;(
<zsombi> didrocks: also design changed a lot, and changing anything on the component is a pain :(
<didrocks> at least, the bugs will document for devs what's the workaround
<didrocks> zsombi: welcome to ubuntu! (on design changing a lot ;))
<zsombi> didrocks: and we ahve ItemSelector and OptionSelector, both crap
<zsombi> *have
<justCarakas> sudo su
<justCarakas> oops :)
<rarara> hey, I need help with my javascript animation in the qml canvas. None of the methods which are supposed to redraw, like requestPaint() or clearRect(0,0,width, height) redraw my canvas, but if i resize the window, i see progress.
<rarara> it really drives me NUTS!
<rarara> code is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12005466/
<rarara> it would be great to know which method is called even when the canvas resizes. Becausse if i resize it manually or from within the application, it redraws nicely.
<kivi> I receieved some spam on google plus from a company who's logo made me thing it was some ubuntu product https://updraftplus.com/shop/updraftplus-premium/?
<balloons> popey, is file manager going to get an update anytime soon?
<balloons> I'd like to unpublish my x86 build of it :-)
<popey> balloons: yeah, will set aside some time to update it on friday if I can
<NymeriaFr> hello guys
<NymeriaFr> I need your help, I cannot export my application into my Aquaris E4.5
<NymeriaFr> Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<NymeriaFr> do you know why I have this error ?
<mhall119> kalikiana: would be great to have a blog post about the new components on developer.u.c
<kalikiana> mhall119: I guess I can do one. g+ is just tons easier :-D
<mhall119> kalikiana: it is, but blogs last longer and are easier to find
<Paddy_NI> Hello I am trying to reset the Ubuntu SDK to it's "factory defaults" if that is the correct term, would anyone know where I should look?
<Paddy_NI> The options don't immediately seem to offer any such option
<Paddy_NI> I guess I could "apt-get purge" but that seems a little too much like the nuclear option
<skinux> Can Ubuntu apps (which live in the top panel area) be written in Java?
<JanC> skinux: do you mean indicators?
<skinux> To begin with I suppose that would be it.
<JanC> skinux: it should be possible, but I don't know about any ready-to-use Java library
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-06
<zub> Hi. I'm using an OptionSelector with OptionSelectorDelegate with custom images (iconSource).
<zub> I see there is the property contrainImage, which is almos what I need.
<zub> I'd also like to set margins, so that the image is not occupying 100% of the height of the delegate
<zub> is there a way how to do it?
<zub> If it was possible to change the margins of the delegate's leftIcon...
<zub> hm, it seems I can get to the image via a hack like: Component.onCompleted: this.children[0].children[0].height -= units.gu(2); but that's hacky and fragile
<zub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12011980/ ... any idea how to make this less hacky while sticking to the OptionSelectorDelegate?
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> is that wanted that the activeFocusOnPress from https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.DatePicker/ seems to be taken from TextField doc?
<pindonga> hi, is this the right place to ask about snappy packages too?
<popey> pindonga: there is #snappy
<pindonga> thx popey
<popey> np
<cwayne> should .local/share/<app-name> be created automagically? or is it up to the app to create it if its needed?
<zub> I asked already in the morning, but perhaps more people are here now... any idea on how to do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12011980/ without such horrible hack?
<popey> zub was one of my fave speccy games.
<zub> i.e. to make the OptionSelectorDelegate's icon smaller (so that the image does not fill the height completely - that looks ugly)
<zub> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zub (not related :) )
<popey> I heard it was origially called Zob, but changed at the last minute because Zob is a rude word in some language.
<nemo> mcphail: any news? ☺
<sl1rpy> okay im getting kinda fustrated.  i released some apps in high school that used the .net framework and made money on it.  im trying to find a way to market myself in the linux community *1-2$ apps* ... wondering why paid apps havent been in the software store for a while now and wondering if i should just advertise my website instead? any tips are appreciated...
<wellsb> Is there no way to apply a conditional userscript to a webview with oxide?  You could do url:variable?style1.js:style0.js with qtwebkit.experimental back in the day
<mhall119> sl1rpy: the desktop store is on it's way out, it's being replaced by the much better app store developed for the phone
<mhall119> so for now, if you're targeting desktop, yeah you're better off just advertising your own website and .deb package
<sl1rpy> huh, thanks for the tip.  now would forums be a good way to get the word out about my portfolio?
<sl1rpy> idk what the chat policies are, havent read them... i know some of them dont like ads
<sl1rpy> mhall119, ^
<sl1rpy> would it be better to compile software in 14.04 than 15.04?
<mhall119> sl1rpy: forums are fine, so is out Google+ App Developers group
<sl1rpy> oh cool.. do you have linky to it? mhall119
<sl1rpy> nvm ... found it
<sl1rpy> mhall119, only thing left is whether 15.04 or 14.04 lts is best for developing game and software...
<kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<kivi> !ping
<kivi> !ping
<wellsb> Is there still no documentation for Oxide?
<kalikiana> wellsb: how about https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Web/
<wellsb> kalikiana, Nah, I need oxide for UserScripts and some other features.  I figured out a way to do what I wanted.  Thanks
<kalikiana> ah, okay
<kalikiana> wellsb: what are you working on?
<wellsb> I had an old app (esv-bible) for ubuntu touch, and it has been broken for eons because so much had changed with the api (I was still using Ubuntu.Components.Extras.Browser).  Anyway, it has a night mode for reading, and I needed to be able to style a webview one of two ways depending on this setting.  With oxide, a webview can only be set to a context (w/ associated userscripts) on creation, so I had to find a new way
<kalikiana> wellsb: seems like a pretty big limitation. how did you handle it now?
<wellsb> It's a bit convoluted, but it works.  In my webview, I wrote a function to execute javascript rootFrame.sendMessage("oxide://", "EXECUTE", {code: code});  and then in my .js file I have a message handler to handle the above and then I have the function in my .js style, and I pass a qml variable to it as a string in the executejavascript function of the webview
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> kalikiana: hey, once you are here, I would like your opinion on bug #1482504
<ubot5> bug 1482504 in u1db-qt (Ubuntu) "Putting and then getting dates in a document are altered by u1db" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482504
<mhall119> cwayne: Activity Tracker doesn't seem to work on my Nexus 4
<mhall119> doesn't see me moving, and also doesn't save the activity
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan_: Hey I updated to 14.04.3 and after that I get some chroot errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/12020621/, not sure how to fix. Opening a cmake project doesn't work as a result. Any ideas?
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan_: I tried recreating a new chroot, restarting...doesnt seem to solve it
<popey> mhall119: there was a bug that he fixed in a newer version
<popey> mhall119: also, your nexus 4 probably doesn't have the Here blob?
<didrocks> popey: hey, I wanted to know, does it do activity detection or you put it yourself?
<bzoltan_> nik90: could you remove that 15.04 armhf chroot?
<nik90> bzoltan_: yes I removed it via the qtc options dialog
<nik90> bzoltan_: I recreated a new one, but still get error when opening a project
<didrocks>  would be interesting to know if you have a chroot running: schroot -l --all-session
<mhall119> popey: I'm using the bq-aquaris.en channel, so I should have there HERE blob
<bzoltan_> nik90:  I would look to the mount output to see if the schroot sessions were cleaned up and look around under the /var/lib/schroot if the chroot is really cleaned up
<popey> didrocks: dunno, not used it. But I believe it's using the gps etc
<popey> you have to keep the screen on for now
<popey> mhall119: did you keep the screen on?
<mhall119> popey: yup
<nik90> didrocks, bzoltan_: running schroot -l --all-sessions gave http://pastebin.com/Nchy0aum
<nik90> checking /var/lib/schroot
<bzoltan_> nik90: `schroot -e --all-session` rests all schroot sessions
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<popey> 361
<popey> :)
<didrocks> waow, amazing number of schroot sessions :p
<didrocks> yeah, end the session with the command bzoltan_ provided
<didrocks> (if you don't have the shared home bindmout bug)
<popey> i did, and there's still 120 left :)
<nik90> I tried that, and it still leaves one in the mount folder. I will try to remove the chroot, clean the mount folder entirely and try again
 * popey stays away from jhodapp|sick 
<bzoltan_> popey:  I have seen 10k+ from renatu once
<popey> haha, nice
<didrocks> "resilient architecture", but you know… bzoltan_ loved so much schroot… :p
<bzoltan_> nik90:  _FIRST_ umount -l
<nik90> bzoltan_: I ran umount -l click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf and it doesn't seem to be mounted according to mtab..
<didrocks> nik90: well, it's lazy, it means once no process would use it, it will unmomunt
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ mount | grep schroot | wc -l
<popey> 0
<didrocks> unmount*
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> the issue is that your schroot sessions, as not stopped, will be restored at next boot…
<nik90> right now my schroot/chroot, mount, sessions folder are all empty and clean.
<nik90> lets create a chroot now and check if all goes well
<bzoltan_> nik90: I usually run `mount|grep schroot|awk '{print $3}'|xargs sudo umount -l`
<bzoltan_> didrocks: LOL :) Yes, I do love chroots soooo much... more I love only the scratchbox
<popey> :)
<didrocks> bzoltan_: that's always what I think when I'm seeing you. "THIS GUY" :)
<bzoltan_> :D
<davmor2> popey: I think there are now more apps with your name on than any others
<popey> hah
<nik90> hmm..same issue
<mhall119> ted: nice article on snapcraft+QML
<mhall119> are we able to snap-ify apps to run inside of a desktop shell using .desktop files yet?
<nik90> bzoltan_: any way to completely start fresh with the installation? I cant seem to fix this despite removing schroots cleanly.
 * nik90 regrets updating to kernel 3.19 as part of HWE
<bzoltan_> nik90: does the click chroot creation fail?
<nik90> bzoltan_: no it passed. I have a new sdk-15.04-armhf chroot now
<bzoltan_> nik90: and you can log into it with maintain and so?
<nik90> bzoltan_: ye
<nik90> yes
<bzoltan_> nik90: good to hear. So what is the problem?
<nik90> bzoltan_: when I open a cmake project, it doesn't open the project anymore...stuck at https://imgur.com/C5qq56W
<nik90> so when I try building, I get https://imgur.com/bipe0tX .. something about chroot setup failed
<didrocks> kalikiana: hey, did you see my question about the u1db bug this morning?
<kalikiana> didrocks: oh, I see it now, bug 1482504 checking
<ubot5> bug 1482504 in u1db-qt (Ubuntu) "Putting and then getting dates in a document are altered by u1db" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1482504
<bzoltan_> nik90: does it happen with any _new_ cmake project or with the one what you have once opened?
<nik90> bzoltan_: I checked only withe one I have once opened
<nik90> trying a new one now
<bzoltan_> nik90:  the "used projects" have the old Kit with the old chroot assigned ... you can manually remove the invalid Kit and assign the fresh one.
<kalikiana> didrocks: if I read it corretly it seems to be that u1db saves and loads it correctly, and it only gets wrong in Date()? so it wouldn't be a u1db issue
<kalikiana> hmmm maybe I got confused
<kalikiana> didrocks: so u1db somehow reads a trunctated date string even though it was stored correctly?
<didrocks> kalikiana: right, it doesn't store the string that was put in
<nik90> bzoltan_: you're right, that could be it. When I open a new project, I get https://imgur.com/76iujKw ... 2 chroots despite me having only 1.
<didrocks> kalikiana: so it's an u1db/u1db-qt issue I guess
<nik90> bzoltan_: however I tried both of them, and they still stop..
<didrocks> kalikiana: db.putDoc(tosave, current.billId);
<didrocks> -> with tosave being {"title":"First element","date":"2015-08-07T06:15:36.573Z"}
<didrocks> then, opening the sqlite database
<nik90> bzoltan_: also the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12021496/ I get is at qtcreator startup itself.
<didrocks> date is then "date":"2015-08-07T08:15:36"
<didrocks> kalikiana: so it truncated AND altered the date
<bzoltan_> nik90: your /usr/bin/click-chroot-agent still thinks that your old chroots are still there
<kalikiana> didrocks: I wonder if sqlite could be trying to be smart doing duck typing. u1db definitely has no awareness of dates
<kalikiana> and QVariant has none either that I'm aware of
<didrocks> kalikiana: yeah, something in the chain looks at the format and think it's a date, then transform it
<nik90> bzoltan_: ah..I did notice a /usr/bin/click* start crashing and causing apport to report it but when I rebooted the system.
<didrocks> kalikiana: just sad that it applies the timezone offset again
<kalikiana> didrocks: do you need the offset to be in the string? say if you used a timestamp
<kalikiana> working around this in u1db probably won't be easy
<didrocks> kalikiana: I would like that, but it seems then than QML has no way at all to show multiple dates with different timezone (it only converts date and print them in current timezone)
<kalikiana> didrocks: maybe can yuo give some context what the UI for it does?
<didrocks> kalikiana: but that's independant to the fact that if you store a date in u1db and read it back, it will apply current timezone shift and you don't get the same value
<didrocks> kalikiana: basically, I have "bills" stored, and you have a date associated for each bills
<didrocks> now imagine you travel with your phone
<didrocks> you would like to see the date when you entered (or modified) the bill in the same timezone it was entered
<didrocks> (but again, that's not really related to this bug)
<kalikiana> didrocks: I'm asking because using utc timestamp would be the easiest solution, unless you really needed to store the timezone of each
<kalikiana> the likely only option to address it in u1db will be to prepend a character to prevent duck typing
<didrocks> kalikiana: yeah, the timestamp would be a workaround, but that doesn't fix for others who will be in the same case of pushing a date
<didrocks> kalikiana: I did that as well, and yeah, that works, but well, ugly
<didrocks> kalikiana: see my following up comment, it seems to be the "best" workaround I found
<didrocks> kalikiana: can you still check it's not u1db/u1db-qt trying to be too smart and really at the sqlite level?
<kalikiana> I don't get why it needs to be so complicated... just prepending @ should do
<didrocks> kalikiana: because we provide a framework for developers?
<didrocks> and storing a date in u1db, then getting it, doesn't give back the same value
<didrocks> I don't think each app should implement a workaround, sounds wrong
<kalikiana> didrocks: by "it" I am referring to your using two dates and multiplying them
<didrocks> kalikiana: I don't use 2 dates, just one?
<didrocks> ah, you mean the new Date()
<kalikiana> tosave["date"].getTime() + tosave["date"].getTimezoneOffset() * 60000
<didrocks> yeah, you need the timestamp to perform the operation
<didrocks> and the offset as u1db/sqlite will reapply it
<didrocks> (which is the bug)
<kalikiana> but if it's due to duck typing I would assume making it not resemble an iso date string should be enough
<didrocks> right, and if that's the workaround you are happy to implement in u1db, fine
<didrocks> as long as our developer audience doesn't have to care about it
<kalikiana> nevermind I just found it weird for a suggested work-around
<didrocks> kalikiana: I'm a little bit afraid of using a special character that will end up to something like "title" or whatever
<didrocks> but yeah, likelyness-- ;)
<ted> mhall119, Nope
<ted> mhall119, Thanks though, I thought it came out to a nice demo. We need to get Mir running on ARM so that we can have cool integrations :-)
<mhall119> ted: Mir *does* run on ARM :)
<ted> mhall119, Heh, sure. Needs to run on Snappy ARM.
<mhall119> yes, that :)
<ted> I really want to setup a Raspberry PI with a QML interface to ubuntu-device-flash so you can just plugin a phone and it'll upgrade. Would be great for conferences :-)
<ted> There's a lot of things you can do with a QML snap and an old TV.
<ogra_> ted, the image i'll release later today should be able to use ooverlay dtbs, so you should be able to actually enable the display driver
<ted> Ooooo, that's exciting.
<ted> kgunn isn't here to hear how excited I am :-)
<ogra_> it will be a bit fiddly (i coudl only ship the dtbs in a tarball in /boot, you need to manually extract it and enable the right dtb's in config.txt ... but then it should work)
<mhall119> ted: I tried to talk balloons into creating a snap package to drive automated QA of a phone from a connected RaspberryPi
<ted> That'd be cool. We probably need an adb framework snap. Sets up the server then the individual clients can connect.
<bulldog68> I am tring to upload my package to ubuntu developer site , as i did it so many times before . But this time am getting a error  "Bad Gateway  The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.  Additionally, a 502 Bad Gateway error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at myapps.developer.ubuntu.com Port 443"  My package size is around
<peter-bittner> Hi, a Ubuntu Touch beginner's question:
<peter-bittner> Is it necessary or advisable to host source code for Ubuntu Touch apps and webapps on Launchpad?
<mcphail> peter-bittner: if you _like_ launchpad it is a reasonable thing to do, but can't see any advantage over hosting elsewhere. It isn't like a PPA where there is a definite advantage
<peter-bittner> Okay, so GitHub is fine?
<mcphail> yep
<peter-bittner> Cheers, so I get my first webapp pushed to GitHub
<mcphail> :)
<Jheanny> hola
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-08
<peter-bittner> A question from an Ubuntu Touch development newbie:
<peter-bittner> I'm trying to publish my webapp with Qt Creator (ubuntu-sdk), but I'm getting two errors related to security policy.
<peter-bittner> security_policy_groups_safe_skype (debug)
<peter-bittner> (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<peter-bittner> security_policy_groups_webapp (skype.apparmor)
<peter-bittner> found unusual policy groups: debug
<ogra_> so turn off the debug policy :)
<peter-bittner> Great idea! How do I do that?  ':-)
<ogra_> there should be a way in the SDK (i always create my click packages on cmdline, no idea where in the UI ) thats clearly an apparmor complaint though
<peter-bittner> Alright, so there should be a setting in the apparmor file that I may need to add...
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/security-policy-groups/
<ogra_> that has screenshots ;)
<peter-bittner> You're awesome, thank you!
<peter-bittner> Hmmm, there is no Security Policy Group 'debug' in my appamor file. I've added it and removed it again, but not avail.
<peter-bittner> There's not even any 'debug' setting anywhere in any file of the project. I've grepped over all files. Strange.
<peter-bittner> appdevs
<peter-bittner> Is there a bug in the latest ubuntu-sdk that make generated Webapp projects not able to verify?
<peter-bittner> I've created a simple "demo" webapp using all default values and when I go on "Publish" -> "Validate existing click package" the toolchain complains.
<peter-bittner> This is identical to the problem reported at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2270414
<Z3> Hi! is ready Hardware Enablement Stack for Ubuntu 14.04? (14.04.3 kernel)    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack   wiki is still not updated
<Z3> only commands to update to vivid
<Parowka> hey. iam reading html5 api reference for ubuntu phone and I cannot find any info how to save aplication state, can someone point me to that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-09
<rarara> If one of you could help me with this javascript, it would be great. I am trying to draw a circle that gradually progresses from full circumference to none. It redraws fine in the canvas, but ONLY when I resize the window manually simultaneously!
<rarara> here is the function:
<rarara> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12037730/
<Hashk> Hello: Im getting this error trying to build my app in qt
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-08
<davmor2> popey: unav looks good chap :)
<popey> davmor2: yay! thanks dude
<davmor2> popey: no worries
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-09
<kalikiana> timp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/acceptTheOptionSelector/+merge/301478
<pmcgowan_> popey, DanChapman do we have a new dekko releasing anytime soon?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-10
<kalikiana> zsombi: Review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/outTheWindow/+merge/301278
<kalikiana> timp: https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-i386-gles-stable/937/console
<zsombi> kalikiana: with pleasure :)
<kalikiana> bzoltan: timp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noSpecialTreatmentForGalleryTests/+merge/302560
<timp> kalikiana: thanks.
<timp> kalikiana: interesting. I wonder if we will ever need a special case for the gallery tests again
<kalikiana> timp: I think it was just a case of, we have it, why not use it. The desktop file is completely irrelevant for tests since you never see it.
<timp> ok
<timp> kalikiana: so for the other test cases we are still using the desktop_file_hint?
<timp> I guess MR makes the tests work for now then (and we anyway want the QML code in a separate file), but doesn't actually fix the bug that asks to use upstart
<kalikiana> timp: It's still needed, I tried removing it and Unity refused to run it
<timp> hm, okay.
<timp> xenial has no upstart?
<kalikiana> Sure it has
<timp> it doesn't work in my xenial lxd container
<kalikiana> That's the same conversation we had a few minutes ago :-D
<mimecar> hi, i'm working with QML  and ubuntu-sdk-ide
<mimecar> i get this error: "Invalid property name "textSize". (M16)"
<mimecar> how can I fix it for using Design option?
<popey> i dont think the design section is supported, and probably won't ever be
<mimecar> then i must write qml and test bt running the app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-11
<kalikiana> zsombi: commented https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/columnLayout/+merge/299679
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx!!
<kalikiana> zsombi: easy review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qtScaleFactor/+merge/302648
<DanChapman> mardy, hey! quick question, am i able/allowed to create new online accounts in the background via libaccounts-qt and avoid showing Dekko's online account setup UI.
<DanChapman> Reason: As Dekko is moving to using online accounts as it's accounts backend and not just for gmail accounts, to get ready for the polld plugins. I'm trying to figure out if I can migrate all the user accounts from the current conf file to online accounts without asking the user to setup the account again.
<mardy> DanChapman: no, you cannot, the account database is read-only for confined applications
<mardy> DanChapman: but you could ship a generic mail account plugin
<DanChapman> mardy: ok, i thought that might be the case. Yeah i will be shipping a generic mail plugin. I just wanted to see if i could avoid users having to recreate accounts after the update. Thanks!
<mardy> DanChapman: well, let me think... given that the account plugin will be in the same click as dekko, it has access to the old configuration...
<mardy> DanChapman: it's probably overkill, but the account plugin could offer to import an account from the old configuration, then remove the imported account from the old configuration, so one user could re-import his old accounts one at a time
<DanChapman> mardy, oh so the accounts plugins can access the apps data. I didn't know that :-) Yeah it maybe overkill but would probably be nice as an option.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-12
 * flota113 
<kazord> Hi all
<kazord> appdevs question about theme and slider
<kazord> using https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.5/
<kazord> i'm unable to change left part of QML slider
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-13
<Titan3025> Hi all. I own an Ubuntu Phone and added my google account. The calendar app only shows my main calendar but not the calendars shared with me or my sub calendars. Is it possible to show those as well?
<kazord> hi appdevs
<kazord> 2 QML questions : which theme color path for left part on qml slider (inside ubuntu sdk)
<kazord> and is there any signal send when my app is send to background ?
<kazord> 2nd found by myself (Qt.application.state)
<PLA1> Hi. Both of my webapps 500px and Play On Kodi crash on start after OTA 12. Having trouble with QT Creator crashing when trying to debug my apps. Can someone point me to the latest method of debugging Ubuntu touch webapps, preferably outside of QT Creator? The source for 500px is here: https://github.com/pla1/500px  TIA, PLA appdevs
<PLA1> Found this with Logviewer on the device.
<PLA1> Unable to exec 'ubuntu-app-launch --www=www $@' in '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/500px.pla': Permission denied
<PLA1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23051844/
<PLA1> ubuntu-sdk crashes with this message when trying to run app on device. /usr/bin/ubuntu-sdk: line 6: 23367 Segmentation fault      $BINDIR/qtcreator -platformtheme appmenu-qt5 ${1+"$@"}
<mimecar> does it work on desktop?
<PLA1> No.
<PLA1> From the 500px directory I issued: ubuntu-app-launch --www=www $@
<PLA1> And I get this:
<PLA1> ** (process:24483): WARNING **: Unable to find job 'application-legacy': GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.ubuntu.Upstart was not provided by any .service files
<mimecar> Is that app a WebApp, isn't it?
<PLA1> Yes. This works OK.  webapp-container www/index.html
<PLA1> Should I be using webapp-container instead of ubuntu-app-launch?
<mimecar> I've worked with default configuration on webapp development
<PLA1> The "default" being ubuntu-app-launch?
<PLA1> These apps were working prior to OTA 12.
<PLA1> I figured I was behind on something. Just don't know what it is.
<mimecar> have you upload the source code ?
<PLA1> Yes. Source is here: https://github.com/pla1/500px
<mimecar> I can check if code works on my device
<mimecar> on 1 hour more or less
<PLA1> Great. Thanks!
 * PLA1 Grabbing a belly wedge. Back in an hour or so. 
<mimecar> PLA1, The webapp that I have use webapp-container
<mimecar> I have default security policy groups: networking, audio, content_exchange, video and webview
<mimecar> It seems that the differences are in security policy groups and file permissions
<PLA1> OK. I'll try to get the app to work with webapp-container instead of ubuntu-app-launch.
<mimecar> it doesn't work with desktop
<mimecar> is the same configuration I use for testing my apps
<PLA1> mimecar: What are you using for your framework in the manifest.json file? I have "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.6"
<mimecar> the same version
<PLA1> This is kinda interesting. Took "Type=Application" and "X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" out of the 500px.desktop file. Installed on the device. Try to run the app and it knocks me back to the log-in screen.
<PLA1> Nothing to do with my problem, just kinda interesting that an app can do that.
<PLA1> I get this when I run Build and validate click package in Qt Creator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23052305/  Wonder what that is trying to tell me?
<mimecar> Have you checked if you have an application error on taskbar?
<PLA1> Taskbar in Qt Creator? Where is that?
<mimecar> taskbar on your desktop (unity, kde...)
<PLA1> I am using MATE 16.04. When I start ubuntu-sdk from the command line I see a bunch of Qt messages but that is normal.
<PLA1> I am building a new VM now to install the ubuntu-sdk. Maybe my dev environment is hosed.
<PLA1> My MATE system is physical not virtual. Just building VM for testing.
<mimecar> are you testing the same code you have on GitHub?
<mimecar> PLA1, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92458135/irc/Ubuntu%20Touch/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202016-08-13%2019-55-03.png
<PLA1> As of a couple of hours ago. I've been making changes locally without pushing those up to github.
<PLA1> That screenshot from your build of my app?
<mimecar> yes
<PLA1> So, something is wrong with my policy group?
<mimecar> I've had similar problems these days
<PLA1> I've tried adding a bunch of policy groups. Made no difference. {
<PLA1>     "policy_groups": [
<PLA1>         "webview",
<PLA1>         "networking",
<PLA1>         "audio",
<PLA1>         "content_exchange",
<PLA1>         "video",
<PLA1>         "connectivity",
<PLA1>         "debug"
<PLA1>     ],
<PLA1>     "policy_version": 1.2
<PLA1> }
<mimecar> I think the problem is on PC side
<PLA1> OK. Sounds plausible. I'm building a VM now. MATE 16.04. Perhaps I should have tried standard Ubuntu. Oh well. I'll see.
<mimecar> I can install your click package
<mimecar> but the app closes after several seconds
<mimecar> qt-creator is crashing all the time :p
<mimecar> PLA1, Do you need me to do some extra test with my computer?
<PLA1> mimecar: No need for you to do any more testing. I appreciate the help. Installing ubuntu-sdk on my VM now. Thanks!
<mimecar> Okay. For some reason my development environment is crashing all the time
<mimecar> I think he does not like the code: P
<PLA1> I hear ya. I wish I knew how to create these apps from the command line so I wouldn't have to use Qt Creator. ;-)
<PLA1> I give up for now. I have removed my apps from the Ubuntu Store. I don't think anyone will miss them. ;-)
<mimecar> do the previous click versions fail?
<PLA1> Yeah. I pushed an older click version to the device and it behaved the same way. The splash icon appears and disappears. :-(
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-14
<mimecar> is there a mockup library for Ubuntu Touch?
<Mister_Q> mimecar, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<mimecar> yes, I know that link
<mimecar> I want to do is create the application interface before coding, as a prototype.
<Mister_Q> well you could try inkscape or gimp
<mimecar> Mister_Q, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92458135/irc/Ubuntu%20Touch/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202016-08-14%2018-29-08.png
<mimecar> I'm testing it with inkscape
<Mister_Q> cool :)
<mimecar> I want clone my device screen on Inkscape with all the controls
<mimecar> then, create a SVG with all the controls and you must drag & drop in ortder to design te UI
<Mister_Q> well keep in mind that you cant customize everything of the ubuntu components
<mimecar> yes, but with inkscape you can modify text of the componenents
<mimecar> if I create components for usual actions you can adapt their to your device
<mimecar> this is a proof of concept: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/92458135/irc/Ubuntu%20Touch/Mockup%20sample.png
<mimecar> left is a screenshot of my device, right y the svg version with inkscape
<mimecar> you can select blocks for creating the UI
<mimecar> they look similar, don't they?
<Mister_Q> they do :)
<mimecar> screen size is the same as E4.5
<mimecar> but it should be reasonable add other screen resolutions
<mimecar> other link with better versions: https://github.com/halfsail/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-08-07
<jarnos> It is sad that even if I develop software and fix several bugs for free, no-one has time to review and merge the changes in existing software. https://code.launchpad.net/~jarnos/ppa-purge/+git/ppa-purge/+merge/313001 Well, what can you expect from unpaid people?
<jarnos> Has any ubuntu app developer been able to get paid for his/her work? I see no one has posted a bounty for this even if people complain about how hard it is to remove kernels in some cases: https://www.bountysource.com/issues/38300038-feature-request-the-command-should-work-like-this
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-06
<Tojil> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tojil> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Tojil> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Tojil> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Tojil> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Tojil> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nug700> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nug700> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nug700> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lutoma10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lutoma10> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<lutoma10> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lutoma10> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<lutoma10> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<lutoma10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zeroed> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zeroed> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<oso96_20001> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<oso96_20001> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<oso96_20001> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<oso96_20001> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<oso96_20001> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<oso96_20001> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<earlz6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<earlz6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<earlz6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<earlz6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<earlz6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<earlz6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TehNut3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TehNut3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TehNut3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TehNut3> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<TehNut3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TehNut3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bs23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bs23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bs23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bs23> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<bs23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bs23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<KanerixWolfe> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<KanerixWolfe> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<KanerixWolfe> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<KanerixWolfe> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<KanerixWolfe> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<KanerixWolfe> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Tionis> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tionis> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Tionis> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Tionis> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Tionis> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Tionis> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ynyounuo> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ynyounuo> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ynyounuo> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ynyounuo> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ynyounuo> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ynyounuo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Caraway2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Caraway2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Caraway2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Caraway2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Caraway2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Caraway2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cyberzeus10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cyberzeus10> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<cyberzeus10> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cyberzeus10> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<cyberzeus10> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<cyberzeus10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest77995> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest77995> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest77995> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest77995> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest77995> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest77995> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<xuanrui> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<xuanrui> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<xuanrui> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<xuanrui> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<xuanrui> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<xuanrui> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MissionCritical> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rory11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<rory11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<rory11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rory11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<rory11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest97794> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest97794> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest97794> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest97794> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest97794> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ssbr4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ssbr4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ssbr4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ssbr4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ssbr4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<loeken27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<loeken27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<loeken27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<loeken27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<loeken27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<arlen> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<arlen> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<arlen> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<arlen> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<arlen> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<AimHere28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<AimHere28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<AimHere28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<AimHere28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<AimHere28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<missnomer> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<TehNut2215> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<TehNut2215> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<TehNut2215> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TehNut2215> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<TehNut2215> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nurupo4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nurupo4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nurupo4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nurupo4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nurupo4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest89791> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest89791> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest89791> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest89791> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest89791> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<savoir-faire18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<savoir-faire18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<savoir-faire18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<savoir-faire18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<savoir-faire18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<loppy2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<loppy2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<loppy2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<loppy2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<loppy2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<SerpentSpeech> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<salamanderrake> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<salamanderrake> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<salamanderrake> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<salamanderrake> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<salamanderrake> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zmachine> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<zmachine> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<zmachine> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<zmachine> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<zmachine> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Omnious> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Omnious> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Omnious> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Omnious> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Omnious> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<x49F> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<x49F> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<x49F> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<x49F> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<x49F> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<michagogo19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<michagogo19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<michagogo19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<michagogo19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<michagogo19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<m> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<m> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<m> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<m> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<m> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pppingme29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<pppingme29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pppingme29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pppingme29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pppingme29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Theking^27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Theking^27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Theking^27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Theking^27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Theking^27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Harzilein20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Harzilein20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Harzilein20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Harzilein20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Harzilein20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<high_fiver> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<high_fiver> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<high_fiver> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<high_fiver> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<high_fiver> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sharker> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Sharker> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Sharker> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Sharker> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Sharker> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sheraf> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Sheraf> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Sheraf> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Sheraf> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Sheraf> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-07
<ZexaronS> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<ZexaronS> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ZexaronS> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ZexaronS> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ZexaronS> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lebster2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<lebster2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lebster2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lebster2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<lebster2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<OPK24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<OPK24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<OPK24> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<OPK24> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<OPK24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mentifis16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<mentifis16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mentifis16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mentifis16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mentifis16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zenguy-> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<zenguy-> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<zenguy-> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<zenguy-> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<zenguy-> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pathfinder13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<pathfinder13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pathfinder13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pathfinder13> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pathfinder13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<was> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<was> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Mony19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<was> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<was> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Mony19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<was> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Mony19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Mony19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Mony19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Swant21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Swant21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Swant21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tanuki8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tanuki8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SailorHaumea9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<SailorHaumea9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<SailorHaumea9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<SailorHaumea9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<vamiry> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<vamiry> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<vamiry> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<vamiry> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<vamiry> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Hello715> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Hello715> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Hello715> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Hello715> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Hello715> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<developers> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<developers> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<developers> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<developers> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<developers> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mww113> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mww113> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mww113> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mww113> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mww113> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest89349> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest89349> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest89349> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest89349> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest89349> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tharkun1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tharkun1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tharkun1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tharkun1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<tharkun1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<evil28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<evil28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<evil28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<evil28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<evil28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<FrozenFox19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<FrozenFox19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<FrozenFox19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<FrozenFox19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<FrozenFox19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Andre483> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Andre483> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Andre483> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Andre483> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Andre483> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mon25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mon25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mon25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mon25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mon25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Captain_Beezay> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Captain_Beezay> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Captain_Beezay> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Captain_Beezay> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Captain_Beezay> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nullrouted> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nullrouted> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nullrouted> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nullrouted> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nullrouted> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nOgAnOo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nOgAnOo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nOgAnOo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nOgAnOo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nOgAnOo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Neo26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Neo26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Neo26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Neo26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Neo26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moonlight6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<moonlight6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<moonlight6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<moonlight6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<moonlight6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sujeet10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sujeet10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sujeet10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sujeet10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sujeet10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest79333> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest79333> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest79333> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest79333> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest79333> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Dan_au29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Dan_au29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Dan_au29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Dan_au29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Dan_au29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ccallahan22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<October> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<October> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<October> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<October> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<October> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nosbig> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nosbig> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nosbig> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nosbig> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nosbig> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sneakyness> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sneakyness> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sneakyness> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Kilo`byte> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Kilo`byte> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Kilo`byte> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Kilo`byte> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Kilo`byte> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-08
<labviking> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<labviking> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<labviking> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<labviking> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<labviking> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<rorx27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<rorx27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<rorx27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<rorx27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<rorx27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moonlight11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<moonlight11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<moonlight11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<moonlight11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<moonlight11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<barq1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<barq1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<barq1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<barq1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<barq1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TReK28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<TReK28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<TReK28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TReK28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<TReK28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lolmac> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lolmac> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lolmac> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lolmac> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<lolmac> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest17266> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest17266> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest17266> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest17266> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest17266> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<savoir-faire8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<savoir-faire8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<savoir-faire8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<savoir-faire8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<savoir-faire8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<emilsp21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<emilsp21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<emilsp21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<emilsp21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<emilsp21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RussellB284> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<RussellB284> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<RussellB284> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<RussellB284> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<RussellB284> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sabre10413> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sabre10413> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sabre10413> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sabre10413> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sabre10413> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<shreyansh_k14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<shreyansh_k14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<shreyansh_k14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<shreyansh_k14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<shreyansh_k14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Karasu> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Karasu> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Karasu> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Karasu> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Karasu> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<primalz9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<primalz9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<primalz9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<primalz9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<primalz9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<avelardi15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<avelardi15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<avelardi15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<theShirbiny> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<theShirbiny> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<theShirbiny> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<theShirbiny> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<theShirbiny> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest97794> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest97794> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest97794> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest97794> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest97794> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Keygen> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Keygen> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Keygen> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Keygen> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Keygen> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest29805> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest29805> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest29805> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest29805> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest29805> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<raspimate_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<raspimate_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<raspimate_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<raspimate_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<raspimate_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<spirit_pact> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<spirit_pact> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<spirit_pact> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<spirit_pact> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<spirit_pact> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Roedy9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Roedy9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Roedy9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Roedy9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Roedy9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tinyhippo24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<tinyhippo24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tinyhippo24> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tinyhippo24> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<tinyhippo24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<knolle4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<knolle4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<knolle4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<knolle4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<knolle4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moondoggy24> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<moondoggy24> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<moondoggy24> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<moondoggy24> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<moondoggy24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kepler_mach7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<kepler_mach7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kepler_mach7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kepler_mach7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<kepler_mach7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<submain> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<submain> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<submain> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<submain> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<submain> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Ugrastil15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Ugrastil15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Metacity23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Metacity23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Metacity23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Metacity23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Metacity23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ripdog28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ripdog28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ripdog28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ripdog28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-09
<PlasmaStar23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<PlasmaStar23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<PlasmaStar23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<PlasmaStar23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<PlasmaStar23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<drathir1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<drathir1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<drathir1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<drathir1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<drathir1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Colti19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Colti19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Colti19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Colti19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Colti19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MrHands19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MrHands19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MrHands19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MrHands19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MrHands19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hpt> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hpt> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hpt> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hpt> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Maven_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Maven_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Maven_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Maven_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Maven_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nikow17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nikow17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nikow17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nikow17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nikow17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<evil> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<evil> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<evil> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<evil> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<evil> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<AC`97_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<AC`97_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<AC`97_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<AC`97_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<AC`97_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<lbft11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lbft11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<lbft11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<lbft11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<lbft11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MeiR> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MeiR> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MeiR> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MeiR> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MeiR> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Cprossu11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Cprossu11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Cprossu11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Cprossu11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Cprossu11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bitch26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bitch26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bitch26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bitch26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<bitch26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hubcaps25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hubcaps25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hubcaps25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hubcaps25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<hubcaps25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Natechip> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Natechip> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Natechip> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Natechip> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Natechip> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mt4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mt4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mt4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mt4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mt4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Hobbyboy1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Hobbyboy1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Hobbyboy1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Hobbyboy1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Hobbyboy1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ibiza> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ibiza> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ibiza> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cooled> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cooled> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cooled> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cooled> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cooled> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sh4nks3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sh4nks3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sh4nks3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sh4nks3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sh4nks3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Aleszandro> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Aleszandro> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Aleszandro> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Aleszandro> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Aleszandro> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<avelardi16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<avelardi16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<avelardi16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<avelardi16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<avelardi16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<d0nn1e> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Zanzibar2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<m4v26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Turandot> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ldunn29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Dominian12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-10
<Numline14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<danielhuman> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<xfil> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest16134> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<OGF21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<JamesR> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<alphaseg26> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ldunn18> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<prettymuchbryce2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Adbray18> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Goldman604> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<pOe[> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Remco27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<samouy20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<wols> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Odd_> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bleepy20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Keanu732> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<EXCEPTS> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<sielicki> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<norkle5> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mdk19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mniip16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<oldschool^25> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<TheDragonFire15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<brynjar22> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<zopsi14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Ricardus21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<marcoslater> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<trqx10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<apollo1324> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<alyptik> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<peaches> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<precise1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<kambiz9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<fford10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-11
<lkoranda6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<irinix11> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<MJ9423> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<grit2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Syfer> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Whiskey13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Zoddo19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pendo324> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sh4nks16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BlueShark24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jem23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<l2y> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ldunn15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ldunn15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<shentino25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<shentino25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ollien16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Minkar> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ritche10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-12
<Guest11836> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thumbs28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Chex2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mikedlr8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<\mSg18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<borsin7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<april> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jimbeamm> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jimbeamm> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<phoe14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest80684> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bs10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<r00tobo0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<^Phantom^3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zz_ka6sox> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Whiskey13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Whiskey13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<deltab27>                                                   
<deltab27>                                                   
<deltab27>                                                   
<deltab27>                                                   
<deltab27>                                                   
#ubuntu-app-devel 2019-08-05
<noobMadridUCM> Hello! I'm a final course student of Computer Science @ Universidad Complutense. I was wondering how can I help improving some existent code..
<noobMadridUCM> We get a very interesting conference from Open Suse and tolked about this kind of little contributions, that, finally, may grew up to big ones
<noobMadridUCM> I'll be very gratefull if someone can give some small tips. Thank you very much
<noobMadridUCM> I'll be back! have nice chat
#ubuntu-app-devel 2019-08-06
<davidpinaz> Howdy, I have a stupid custom package issue I was wondering if I could get some help with
